# Lace Party with jscaplen January 3 - Mini-KAL: Uhura Shawl by MMario



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

* Introduction* 
Just a little note for newcomers...
The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes, etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though. 
Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.
+++++++
Back in the fall, a number of us decided that we would like to knit the Uhura Shawl by MMario - in the New Year when the stress surrounding the holidays had abated.

I have been in contact with the designer, MMario, to clarify a few things & he suggested that he might have an updated version to share very soon.
In the meantime, remember to pick up the pattern if you havent already done so:
Uhura by MMario
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/uhura-2

I have worked through the pattern & have noted some tips & advice that I will share as we move along. If any important information is shared through the course of our discussions, I will repost it here on the first page so that it will be easier to find afterwards.
Once you get into it, the pattern knits up very quickly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*MATERIALS*
*Yarn *
The pattern page suggests 2ply/lace weight however knitters often substitute other weights.
I looked through some of the FOs & there is a range of weights employed from lace to DK weight. It depends on what you want in the end: light & airy or heavier & comfy.
This link will take you to a list of the 108 Uhuras that have been completed & shared on Ravelry. (as of today)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/uhura-2/people?view=cards&search=&statuses%5B%5D=finished

The amount of yarn used varied - the very scant notes on the project pages make it difficult for me to advise you accurately.

There was one 2-ply lace one that used 365y - since a percentage of a skein was entered, I would take this as pretty accurate. A lot of people, I think, just wrote in the amount that they had on hand & didnt specify how much was actually used. (One indicated 990y of fingering weight! I dont think that is likely!) Nor is there much guidance regarding whether people did extra repeats. Measurements were also noticeably absent.

The yarn that I used had about 660y/100g. I used 70g which is about 460y. (Details on final measurements to follow)

Another LP member, MissMelba, used about 450 yards of light fingering with no extra repeats. The final measurements are a 22" spine and a 46" wingspan - with light blocking.

*Needles*
Use a needle that gives you the fabric that you prefer. In my case, for the most common lace weight yarn that I work with (880y/100g), I use a 3.5mm or a 3.75mm needle. What you use would depend on your own knitting tension & the effect that you want to create. Basically, with lace knitting, you use a much larger needle size than you would for normal knitting so that the lace will open up & reveal itself in all its glory.
Obviously, the weight of yarn that you use will affect the needle size.

For my project, I used a size 4mm needle.

(The pattern does not specify a needle size. I would imagine that this is because everyone knits differently & will choose accordingly.)

* Beads*
The pattern suggests that you could use beads instead of nupps but there arent that many in the pattern & they only appear near the top, in chart 1.
Some people added beads randomly in chart 2 - to create a stars in the sky effect.
In chart 3 the most common approach was to add them in the central column. 
It is very difficult to determine the number of beads used in the FOs.

Miss Melba used beads instead of the nupps in chart 1 & also added some in the border in rows 98, 104, 110, and 118, along the central column.

I beaded chart 1 in the same manner - replacing the 14 nupps.
In chart 2, I outlined the shape formed around the central column on both halves of the shawl - not to be confused with the spine. Details are provided below - in my project notes.
In chart 3, I went into mega-bead mode - as you will see in my notes & pictures.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Hints & Tips  *
1.) Instructions say that you should add 6 to the chart number to match written instructions but that should be *5*. 
i.e. Chart row 2 = written row 7.

2.) Errata from main pattern page: 
 written line 61: should read O, k7, O, skp. 
(the O between the k7 and skp is missing from the pdf)

 line 81 ends (k2, O)x2,k2]x2 
it should end (k2,O)x2,k3]x2

 another correction: chart 3 RS should start with K4 & end with K4.

3.) On the bottom of page 3, it says that YOs in the centre column are followed by an SKP. This is not recorded on the chart.

4.) Chart 3 can be extended by repeating charted rows 118 - 123; WRITTEN rows 123 - 128. (This is a correction to the pattern info.)

5.) Nupps can be completed on the right side row using a crochet hook:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

* Working through the pattern  *
1.) *The Start*
Cast on is 9 stitches & then knit 6 rows of garter stitch before starting the body.

There is a 3-stitch garter stitch edging on both sides as well as a spine of 3 stitches. 
If you are following the written instructions, the edges & central spine stitches are included.
The charts do not show those stitches, nor are the WS rows shown.

Right side rows are worked: K3, chart, K3, chart, K3.
Wrong side rows are worked: K3, purl to the last 3 stitches, K3.

2.) *Chart 1*
The first chart is read from right to left & is repeated to form the 2 sides of the body. Thus after knitting the garter stitch section proceed to Chart 1 - with 9 stitches:
Chart row 2: K3, (edge) *YO*, K3, (centre) *YO*, K3 (edge)
Chart row 4: K3 (*YO, K1, YO*) K3, (centre) (*YO, K1, YO*) K3
The bold faced section is what is shown in the chart.

The nupps might be replaced by a bead or simply a plain knit stitch.

End of Chart 1 = 103 stitches

3.) *Chart 2*
When working chart 2, RS rows: 
K3 (edge), knit R-L to the cross-hatched box which is the central column (not to be confused with the 3-stitch spine) then reverse direction & work L-R with the stitches in reverse, K3 (spine), knit R-L to the cross-hatched box then reverse direction & work the stitches L-R in reverse*, K3 (edge).

*So the right leaning stitches become left leaning & vice versa. They are mostly K2tog in the first half thus SKP in the second half. There are a few stitches close to the central column (rows 58, 60, 88 & 90) which are different.

On the RS, the central column is worked as a single knit stitch, except for rows 68 & 78 where it is a YO & rows 62 & 92 where it is A = S2KP (explained on page 2.)
In rows 68 & 70, remember to follow the YO in the central column by SKP. This is not shown in the chart.

For example, on row 50, using the chart:
Knit 3 (edge), knit R-L from the YO to the centre cross hatched stitch & back L-R to the YO, Knit 3 (spine), knit from the YO to the centre cross hatched stitch & back to the YO, Knit 3 (edge).

You are essentially working the chart 4 times.
Remember if you are working back & forth between the written & the charts, you have to adjust the row # by 5, i.e. chart row 50 = written row 55.

4.) *Chart 3 *
If using the charts, remember that you start & end RS rows with K4 - *not* K3.
Maintain the 3-stitch GS edge & the 3-stitch stocking stitch spine. The sections between the edge & the spine are worked in GS.
In this section, RS rows are worked:
K4, work chart 13 times, K3, work chart 13 times, K4.

WS rows are worked:
K to spine, P3, K to end.

The border can be extended by repeating charted rows 118 - 123; WRITTEN rows 123 - 128.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Janes Uhura  *
*The start & Chart 1*
I started with a garter stitch tab: CO 3, knit 6 rows, pick up 3 sts down side & 3 stitches on CO edge = 9 stitches. 
Worked one row: K3, P3, K3 before starting on chart (row2)

Instead of knitting 3 plain stitches for the spine, I worked a faux cable over those 3 stitches.
On every 4th row - starting on row 4 of the chart: slip the 3rd stitch over the first two, then K1, YO, K1. On the other rows, these stitches are worked according to the pattern.

I used beads instead of nupps, working the stitch before adding the bead.
I might have added a bead in the faux cable, as well, if I had thought of it sooner. I would have beaded the centre stitch in the plain knit row.

103 stitches
14 beads (7 on each half)
Used about 9g (~30y)

*Chart 2 - beading*
I added beads to chart 2, basically on either side of the centre column, inside the YO, adding the bead, after I worked the stitch. 
Thus, on chart row 52, I placed a bead on the centre stitch. On row 54, I placed the bead on the stitch after the YO, knit 3 more stitches, placed a bead & then the YO.
Keeping in mind that YOs in the centre column are followed by an SKP, with my bead scheme included, the centre stitches of chart row 68 were: 
YO, KB K2, YO, SKP, K, KB, YO
For chart row 78: 
YO, KB K, YO, SKP, KB, YO

I continued to add beads as established in the first part of the chart. 
I was pleased with how they came out.

Stitch count at the end of row 93 = 271
24g remaining; used 33g (~216y)
52 beads used (total 66)

*Chart 3 *
I continued to work this section in stocking stitch so the WS rows were worked:
K3, P to last 3 stitches, K3.

On the last RS row, before the BO, I knit all the way across.
I continued with the faux cable in the spine.

*Beading*
In this section, I added beads inside the YOs of the V-shapes. 
I started adding beads on row 96 - one bead per rep in between the two YOs. (26 beads)
In row 98, I worked YO, KB, K, KB, YO (52 beads)
In row 100, I worked YO, KB, K, YO, SKP, KB, YO (52 beads)
I didnt keep to this pattern in the next row because the beads didnt look like they would line up right, So I only added a bead in between the two YOs. (26 beads) As it turned out, they would have looked okay there - better than what I did, I think. (Total border beads to this point = 156)

If I knit Uhura again, however, I would not start beading until row 102 - especially if I was going to extend the border.

I continued to add beads in this manner. From rows 102-122 the bead count per row = 26, 52, 52, 78, 104, 104, 78, 104, 130, 156, 130
(Total beads in this section = 1014)

Total beads for the whole shawl = 14+52+156+1014=1236
(Without the beads in the first part of the border, there would be 1080 beads.)


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ready ,willing and not sure if able !


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the shawl pattern. At the moment I have no way of printing out the pattern as I am in Canada and not at home but I would love to join in the chat sessions once I get back to Australia. I can't share photos unfortunately as I am unable to unload from camera to computer. I like lace knitting and also cable knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Ready ,willing and not sure if able !


Of course you are able! 
I addressed the question you had about the start & reading the chart in the section: Working through the pattern.
That should get you moving okay. Once you get the flow of it, you will be fine. Let me know if that explanation is clear enough.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hannelore said:


> I like the shawl pattern. At the moment I have no way of printing out the pattern as I am in Canada and not at home but I would love to join in the chat sessions once I get back to Australia. I can't share photos unfortunately as I am unable to unload from camera to computer. I like lace knitting and also cable knitting.


How long will you be in Canada?
This Party will last for two weeks but if you are not finished by then, it is not a problem. After two weeks, our page count usually goes high enough that admin splits the party. We will still be here, & some of us, no doubt, still working on the shawl, but we might just have started a new thread. By all means, do join us there.
As for the issue with posting pics, someone here might have the same - or similar camera - & might be able to offer guidance. We are an erudite group. ;-)


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> How long will you be in Canada?
> This Party will last for two weeks but if you are not finished by then, it is not a problem. After two weeks, our page count usually goes high enough that admin splits the party. We will still be here, & some of us, no doubt, still working on the shawl, but we might just have started a new thread. By all means, do join us there.
> As for the issue with posting pics, someone here might have the same - or similar camera - & might be able to offer guidance. We are an erudite group. ;-)


I leave Canada on the 16th and get back to Australia on the 18th. Will keep looking at this post.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Ready ,willing and not sure if able !


Me too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hannelore said:


> I leave Canada on the 16th and get back to Australia on the 18th.


Long haul!


> Will keep looking at this post.


All of the info will still be here. I will be adding to what I have already posted in the above topics as we move along so that it will be easier to find afterwards. If the thread gets split, just go to the last page for the new link.
In the meantime, you can still chat & follow along. 
I am sure that you are currently knitting something - want to share the details?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Me too!


Now, Julie, you know that you are able!
The pattern is fully written but charts are so much less fiddly. We'll convert you yet. ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Now, Julie, you know that you are able!
> The pattern is fully written but charts are so much less fiddly. We'll convert you yet. ;-)


It would be good to have a change from Guernseys- I have two yarns to choose from- both about 3 ply- it is just after the hash I made of Norma's Madryn my confidence is a bit low!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I have two yarns to choose from- both about 3 ply- it is just after the hash I made of Norma's Madryn my confidence is a bit low!


I understand how that happens. It can be pretty off-putting.
3-ply is fine. Just choose a needle that will allow the lace to open up when you block it.

If you want to try the charts, I have explained how to start off but I can continue with that for a few more rows if you feel that you need more. 
The written is always there to fall back on. Just remember to add 5 to the chart row number to find the corresponding row number in the written section.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I understand how that happens. It can be pretty off-putting.
> 3-ply is fine. Just choose a needle that will allow the lace to open up when you block it.
> 
> If you want to try the charts, I have explained how to start off but I can continue with that for a few more rows if you feel that you need more.
> The written is always there to fall back on. Just remember to add 5 to the chart row number to find the corresponding row number in the written section.


It is good to know you will be there, when I run into trouble!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

I have a couple ::cough, cough:: projects on the needles already, so unsure if I can take this on right now. Will definitely be keeping watch of how everyone is coming along, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good to know you will be there, when I run into trouble!


Don't say "when!"
You'll be fine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I have a couple ::cough, cough:: projects on the needles already, so unsure if I can take this on right now. Will definitely be keeping watch of how everyone is coming along, though.


A couple, huh? ;-)
Please do stick around & maybe we'll eventually get to CO Winter Rose.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I need to wind my yarn but do plan to cast on as I messed up the first try and want to make a nice one. Current yarn choice is Malabrigo Silkpaca in purple.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am ready to start and will post a picture of my yarn soon. I am waiting for my beads. They should be here Tuesday. A wonderful start. Thank you, Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I need to wind my yarn but do plan to cast on as I messed up the first try and want to make a nice one. Current yarn choice is Malabrigo Silkpaca in purple.


Ooh - sounds nice!! Wait - I think I have some of that in my stash! So many lovelies ! So little time!

I did a tab CO with mine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am ready to start and will post a picture of my yarn soon. I am waiting for my beads. They should be here Tuesday. A wonderful start. Thank you, Jane.


The beads don't come into play until row 38 of the chart* so you could get started - if you don't already have eleventy-leven things on the needles - like some of us.
* unless you plan to add more at the start - like in the spine as I suggested.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

WIP Contest on at the DogHouse!
Short explanation:
_"Every month in 2016 we will have a WIP party. ...No particular rules, but to qualify for the monthly drawing for a FREE Elizabeth Ravenwood Designs pattern...Post a pic of your wip(s) - one wip per post. Your wip does not need to be an Elizabeth Ravenwood Designs pattern..."_
Check out this link for more details:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3348554/1-25


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Don't say "when!"
> You'll be fine.


 :thumbup: Hope so!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You sound like me. I had convinced myself that I wasn't going to knit this as I thought it was a circle, and I still have Montego on the needles. Now I have to rethink. I have to see how I progress with the other projects, I also have a chunk of time this month where I will be babysitting, which I know will cut into my knitting time. So I may just be watching for now, unless I just can't stop myself and really gave to CO. Depends too on availability of needles as a lot are tied up right now.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> I have a couple ::cough, cough:: projects on the needles already, so unsure if I can take this on right now. Will definitely be keeping watch of how everyone is coming along, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ..I had convinced myself that I wasn't going to knit this as I thought it was a circle...


The Winter Rose is a circle - Elizabeth & I are both longing to do that one. I have to block Montego first.
Once I got this started, it moved really quickly - except for the very end with all of those beads on the go!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> A couple, huh? ;-)
> Please do stick around & maybe we'll eventually get to CO Winter Rose.


Oh, please, please, please, please, please! I already have yarn for Winter Rose.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The front of the Guernsey, now I can go no further, till I have my 2.25mm DPN's


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Great start, Jane! I'm going to try to get started today.


----------



## MMario (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't forget I am available to answer questions as well!


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

What do you think about Kid Mohair for yarn I was going through my stash last night and found all this Kid Mohair lace weight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MMario said:


> Don't forget I am available to answer questions as well!


That sounds brilliant!


----------



## MMario (Jun 24, 2013)

Kid mohair on a BIG (like 2 sizes above where you would normally do lace) makes a great lace fabric; but if you tend to do a lot of tinking or frogging; kid mohair and lace stitches don't go well.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Great to have two experts on hand .Thank you MMario .
Julie if I can do it so can you !Just finished row 44 .I would not dare to use mohair Debbie ...too much unpicking .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The front of the Guernsey, now I can go no further, till I have my 2.25mm DPN's


Beautiful, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MMario said:


> Don't forget I am available to answer questions as well!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

MMario said:


> Don't forget I am available to answer questions as well!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The front of the Guernsey, now I can go no further, till I have my 2.25mm DPN's


Oh, my , Julie - breathtaking!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Great start, Jane! I'm going to try to get started today.


Thanks, Pam 
I just posted the info on the start so far. It will only take one good session to knit the first chart, though - I found that it went really quickly.
Tomorrow I will add to the info to get everyone up to speed on Chart 2. I will also show how I beaded that - I think that it turned out nicely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MMario said:


> Don't forget I am available to answer questions as well!


HI 
Welcome to our party. Glad to have your help.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> What do you think about Kid Mohair for yarn I was going through my stash last night and found all this Kid Mohair lace weight.


I agree with the Boss (MMario). You would really need to hike up the needle size to be able to get the lace to show.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ....Just finished row 44 ...


Way to go, Ann!!
:thumbup: 
Are you using the charts?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I will cast on. I am using Poshs heavy lace weight so do you think 3.75/US 5 is about right?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The front of the Guernsey, now I can go no further, till I have my 2.25mm DPN's


Simply glorious :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MMario said:


> Don't forget I am available to answer questions as well!


Very good to know!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, I will cast on. I am using Poshs heavy lace weight so do you think 3.75/US 5 is about right?


That is what I would use but my tension is kind of tight. You'd just get a little more open lace anyway. You probably have about 650 yards - might as well use as much as possible. I think that I would go for extra rounds on the border. I will give info on my yarn usage on the border rows later on to help you plan that.

ETA - My yarn is probably much the same weight but I am using 4mm - I wanted to open it up a bit.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Jane. My tension is sort of medium so I will stick to US 5.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Great to have two experts on hand .Thank you MMario .
> Julie if I can do it so can you !Just finished row 44 .I would not dare to use mohair Debbie ...too much unpicking .


I am just having a break from any sort of knitting, breakfast was a very long time ago, and my tummy is empty. 
Don't forget that putting the mohair in the deep-freeze can help with unpicking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful, Julie!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my , Julie - breathtaking!


Thank you so much, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Simply glorious :thumbup:


Thank you so much, Norma.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Errrrr ummmmm to charts ! To be quite truthful I just followed written instructions and have done chart 1 but didn't do the fancy centre which you did Jane and did nupps not beads .
Julie ,there is a lot of st st in the first part which helps to make progress .
Sorry if we were supposed to follow your centre sts Jane . I think I could have used a bigger needle .I have been using 2 needles and will now transfer to cables .Do you think I could go up a size at this point ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Errrrr ummmmm to charts ! To be quite truthful I just followed written instructions and have done chart 1 but didn't do the fancy centre which you did Jane and did nupps not beads .
> Julie ,there is a lot of st st in the first part which helps to make progress .
> Sorry if we were supposed to follow your centre sts Jane . I think I could have used a bigger needle .I have been using 2 needles and will now transfer to cables .Do you think I could go up a size at this point ?


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, your gansey is marvelous!!

Have fun all you Uhura knitters. I will be watching from the sidelines on this one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, your gansey is marvelous!!
> 
> Have fun all you Uhura knitters. I will be watching from the sidelines on this one.


Thank you, Bev.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Pam
> I just posted the info on the start so far. It will only take one good session to knit the first chart, though - I found that it went really quickly.
> Tomorrow I will add to the info to get everyone up to speed on Chart 2. I will also show how I beaded that - I think that it turned out nicely.


Will be looking forward to it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Errrrr ummmmm to charts ! To be quite truthful I just followed written instructions


Oh, I was hoping that you had conquered the charts. 


> and have done chart 1


Okay - are you moving on to the next section? Because I have some advice to provide on that as well. I can post it now if you are ready.


> Sorry if we were supposed to follow your centre sts Jane.


No - I just added that myself but thought that I would mention it. This is *your* shawl. 


> I think I could have used a bigger needle .I have been using 2 needles and will now transfer to cables .Do you think I could go up a size at this point ?


I can't see why not. I have done shawls where the needle size changed as you went along.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Jane .Close to bed time for me so I shall be patient and carry on after reading your advice tomorrow . I shall go up a needle size .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I just got here and I see all are off to a running start. I must go print off the pattern and then look at all your helpful notes Jane and maybe get started tomorrow! 

Julie your Gansey is totally awesome :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, its me...Dragonflylace...what a great start on the Lace Party for Uhura...and it is so nice to have MMario here also...I must say that I admire all of your pieces.

My story of Uhura is short and sweet.....love Star Trek...saw the name Uhura listed under shawls one day and fell in love with the pattern. I do believe that it is one of the first I found on Ravelry and well, then I saw the rest of the MMario patterns.

I am going to using a wool/silk blend for this one...a little shine and a lot of stability!!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The front of the Guernsey, now I can go no further, till I have my 2.25mm DPN's


Wow! Wow! And Triple Wow, Julie!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Just finished row 44 .I would not dare to use mohair Debbie ...too much unpicking .


Look at you go, Ms. Speedy Gonzalez Ann!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MMario said:


> Kid mohair on a BIG (like 2 sizes above where you would normally do lace) makes a great lace fabric; but if you tend to do a lot of tinking or frogging; kid mohair and lace stitches don't go well.


So nice to have the designer join us here. Welcome. I probably will be reading only.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...I am going to using a wool/silk blend for this one...a little shine and a lot of stability!!!


Lovely! What colour?


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

MMario said:


> Kid mohair on a BIG (like 2 sizes above where you would normally do lace) makes a great lace fabric; but if you tend to do a lot of tinking or frogging; kid mohair and lace stitches don't go well.


I tend to check, then check again when knitting with mohair..just finished a Skywalker with it....it's soaking and will block tomorrow.....I have a thing for mohair.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:XD: :XD: I still haven't finished this one...too many interesting tatted ornaments took over.

Somewhere I have it pictured in ... here it is in 2nd place! It isn't Uhura, but another MMario pattern.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Brilliant&#128516;


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, what a shame you can't find your dpns.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> The front of the Guernsey, now I can go no further, till I have my 2.25mm DPN's


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is a beautiful shawl, have fun with the KAL.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> That is a beautiful shawl, have fun with the KAL.


Thakns - want to join us?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, I just got here and I see all are off to a running start. I must go print off the pattern and then look at all your helpful notes Jane and maybe get started tomorrow!
> 
> Julie your Gansey is totally awesome :thumbup:


Thank you so much, Caryn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Wow! Wow! And Triple Wow, Julie!


What can I say, Elizabeth, but thanks?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, what a shame you can't find your dpns.
> 
> Sue


It is annoying, because I know I've seen the roll in the last couple of weeks or so. I have an extreme lack of storage at the moment- and likely to be that way for some time!


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Skp in written means k2tog.?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

debbie pataky said:


> Skp in written means k2tog.?


No Debbie. SKP = slip one, knit one, pass the slipped stitch over the knit one.
It is a decrease but has a different slant


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> No Debbie. SKP = slip one, knit one, pass the slipped stitch over the knit one.
> It is a decrease but has a different slant


this key is not making sense


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> Skp in written means k2tog.?


No - it means: Slip one, Knit one, Pass the slipped stitch over the knit stitch. 
It is a left leaning decrease while K2tog is a right leaning decrease.

ETA: I didn't see Tanya's answer before I responded.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> this key is not making sense


At which point is it not making sense?
The symbol for skp is a line leaning left \
while the symbol for K2tog is a line leaning right /
What I do as soon as I print the chart is to colour K2tog blue & skp pink so that I can easily distinguish them.

For the first section of the shawl, only the top 6 symbols in the key are in play. The cross-hatched section & A (the double decrease) are in chart 2.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, this is an excellent intro to Uhura. I really, really, really want to co, but have some other things to finish first. I will most definitely be following along. Thank you!!!

p.2


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh, lovely! I will admit I downloaded this pattern a few years ago but for several reasons never started it. Great incentive :thumbup: :thumbup: Will be watching this space ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

berigora said:


> Oh, lovely! I will admit I downloaded this pattern a few years ago but for several reasons never started it. Great incentive :thumbup: :thumbup: Will be watching this space ...


I have had it in my queue for a long while as well.
Hopefully, this will encourage you to cast on & knit it with us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Debbie--I am sure there are youtube videos on these stitches that you can look up for a visual if the written explanations are not clicking for you.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> At which point is it not making sense?
> The symbol for skp is a line leaning left \
> while the symbol for K2tog is a line leaning right /
> What I do as soon as I print the chart is to colour K2tog blue & skp pink so that I can easily distinguish them.
> ...


Thanks....I will learn to read 
next week.....the written and chart do not match.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The front of the Guernsey, now I can go no further, till I have my 2.25mm DPN's


Julie! It is *won-der-ful!!!* I sure hope you can find those needles soon!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> Thanks....I will learn to read
> next week.....the written and chart do not match.


Please feel free to ask questions, Debbie. We are more than happy to help you. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to the Lace Party, MMario! We are glad to have you here!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie! It is *won-der-ful!!!* I sure hope you can find those needles soon!


I have found another four, lurking in a box, I have a suspicion I will need one more, but will see if I can cram the stitches on!

Clever you Toni, I've never thought to check if Teal was in the KP repertoire!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Made it through Clue 1 of my Urquhart Shawl. The color is actually more red than this shows. Now I'm going to CO Uhura.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> Thanks....I will learn to read
> next week.....the written and chart do not match.


There were a couple of errors in the written instructions signalled on the pattern page - which I included in the 3rd post - called Hints & Tips. But they occurred further on. 
I worked from the charts & only spot checked the written instructions.
Remember the chart is repeated - what you see is only half of the pattern: knit the chart once between the 3 edge stitches & the centre, then again on the other side of centre to the other 3 edge stitches.
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Made it through Clue 1 of my Urquhart Shawl. The color is actually more red than this shows. Now I'm going to CO Uhura.


That looks very delicate, Pam- in a bold colour!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Made it through Clue 1 of my Urquhart Shawl. The color is actually more red than this shows. Now I'm going to CO Uhura.


Oh - gorgeous! Why did you have to show me that?? Now I want to CO & I really can't!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That looks very delicate, Pam- in a bold colour!


Thanks, Julie. It's a pretty true red in real life. The photo makes it look more orange-red.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - gorgeous! Why did you have to show me that?? Now I want to CO & I really can't!


Thank you, and oh, oh!!!!  I probably shouldn't be doing it now either, but ..... I'm beginning Uhura now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, and oh, oh!!!!  I probably shouldn't be doing it now either, but ..... I'm beginning Uhura now.


I'm joking - but you know that, right?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Made it through Clue 1 of my Urquhart Shawl. The color is actually more red than this shows. Now I'm going to CO Uhura.


That is a beautiful start, Pam!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have found another four, lurking in a box, I have a suspicion I will need one more, but will see if I can cram the stitches on!


Yeah!!! Hopefully the others will show up too. :thumbup:



Lurker 2 said:


> Clever you Toni, I've never thought to check if Teal was in the KP repertoire!


Hee Hee!!!  You can thank our resident techy expert that gave us that *color* lesson way back when.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hee Hee!!!  You can thank our resident techy expert that gave us that *color* lesson way back when.


Thanks to Karen!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I'm joking - but you know that, right?


Yes, I did.  Got through row 11 of Uhura. Your notes and suggestions are really helpful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is a beautiful start, Pam!!!


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, I did.  Got through row 11 of Uhura. Your notes and suggestions are really helpful.


You are so speedy!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Toni!


You are welcome, Pam!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...Got through row 11 of Uhura. Your notes and suggestions are really helpful.


I am glad that it helps. You'll be ready for chart 2 in no time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am glad that it helps. You'll be ready for chart 2 in no time.


We'll see. I'm going down to Olympia tomorrow afternoon and won't be back home until Thursday morning. Will take a couple of projects along, but not sure how much time I'll have. I hope to get in at least a few rows a day on each of them. Should be doable.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> You are so speedy!


It goes pretty quickly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just bound off my Uhura & had to adjust what I thought my yarn usage would be. I forgot that the WS rows weren't shown on the chart when I estimated.
So the update is now:
The yarn that I used had about 660y/100g. I used 70g which is about 460y.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Because I am up too late again & Ann will be on the go much earlier than I, here is my update for the middle section.
======
Second Section
When working chart 2, RS rows: 
K3 (edge), knit to the cross-hatched box which is the central column (not to be confused with the 3-stitch spine) then reverse direction & work the stitches in reverse, K3 (edge). 
So the right leaning stitches become left leaning & vice versa. They are mostly K2tog in the first half thus SKP in the second half. There are a few stitches close to the central column (rows 58, 60, 88 & 90) which are different.

On the RS, the central column is worked as a single knit stitch, except for rows 68 & 78 where it is a YO & rows 62 & 92 where it is A = S2KP (explained on page 2.)
In rows 68 & 70, remember to follow the YO in the central column by SKP. This is not shown in the chart.

Beading
I added beads to chart 2, basically on either side of the centre column, inside the YO, adding the bead, after I worked the stitch. 
Thus, on chart row 52, I placed a bead on the centre stitch. On row 54, I placed the bead on the stitch after the YO, knit 3 more stitches, placed a bead & then the YO.
Keeping in mind that YOs in the centre column are followed by an SKP, with my bead scheme included, the centre stitches of chart row 68 were: 
YO, KB K2, YO, SKP, K, KB, YO
For chart row 78: 
YO, KB K, YO, SKP, KB, YO

I continued to add beads as established in the first part of the chart. 
I was pleased with how they came out.

Stitch count at the end of row 93 = 271.
24g remaining; used 33g (~216y)
52 beads used. (total 66)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Made it through Clue 1 of my Urquhart Shawl. The color is actually more red than this shows. Now I'm going to CO Uhura.


Nice Pam. Tackling 2 at once? Ambitious you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Made it through Clue 1 of my Urquhart Shawl. The color is actually more red than this shows. Now I'm going to CO Uhura.


That is a pretty start :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I love your beading for chart 2


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Good start Pam and I like red .
Good of you Jane .Once my beads arrive for the mitts I shall be slowing down you may be happy to hear .Not feeling too pleased about having 3 things on the go though .I am a one step at a time person but have to wait to carry on with the scarf too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

At least I got one major tatted ornament that I really enjoyed. With the 2mm glass beads I have...20 to 40 weight crochet cotton is the smallest weight able to work with them. I have finer weight thread that may handle the 2 smaller colors...majority white left.

Maybe the multi-tone red by Anchor could carry off the white beads?

And a link from another thread I just read: http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2011/7/23/1311471766828-_corrected_counterpane_type_shawl_and_cot_blanket.pdf

I enjoy having counterpanes to work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> At least I got one major tatted ornament that I really enjoyed. With the 2mm glass beads I have...20 to 40 weight crochet cotton is the smallest weight able to work with them. I have finer weight thread that may handle the 2 smaller colors...majority white left.
> 
> Maybe the multi-tone red by Anchor could carry off the white beads?
> 
> ...


Very pretty, Karen, I will put that in 'My Pages'


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pretty pattern, Karen. :thumbup:


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok what's the secret to the prefect YO's


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Made it through Clue 1 of my Urquhart Shawl. The color is actually more red than this shows. Now I'm going to CO Uhura.


Great start, Pam!!

Jane, your Uhura is looking great. Love the beading and color!

That counterpane is gorgeous, Karen.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Made it through Clue 1 of my Urquhart Shawl. The color is actually more red than this shows. Now I'm going to CO Uhura.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Clue 1 of Urquhart Castle. At present I am concentrating on two tests,trying to get as much done before LilyGo's first clue. This week I should be on top of everything, but then I will be up at Kat's all week babysitting the little ones and hoping I won't get too far behind.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is another very pretty start. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, great start!! 

Debbie, perfect yarn overs. Well, if you are talking tension, just practice. If you are talking dropping them, it is easiest to pick them up on the purl row after them. That involves 'reading' your stitches as you purl the back row, making sure you have the correct number of YOs in each marked section. I still run into that problem. I usually don't drop them, I do sometimes forget to add them.  Are you using stitch markers. That usually helps me keep track of them. Hope this helps. Someone else will pop in. Keep asking, it will get answered.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, great start!!
> 
> Debbie, perfect yarn overs. Well, if you are talking tension, just practice. If you are talking dropping them, it is easiest to pick them up on the purl row after them. That involves 'reading' your stitches as you purl the back row, making sure you have the correct number of YOs in each marked section. I still run into that problem. I usually don't drop them, I do sometimes forget to add them.  Are you using stitch markers. That usually helps me keep track of them. Hope this helps. Someone else will pop in. Keep asking, it will get answered.


That is a great answer, Bev.

The only thing that I would add that "perfects" yarn overs is "blocking"!  When you block your finished piece, the yarn overs get pulled into shape more consistently throughout.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Clue 1 of Urquhart Castle. At present I am concentrating on two tests,trying to get as much done before LilyGo's first clue. This week I should be on top of everything, but then I will be up at Kat's all week babysitting the little ones and hoping I won't get too far behind.
> 
> Sue


I really like this beginning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is a great answer, Bev.
> 
> The only thing that I would add that "perfects" yarn overs is "blocking"!  When you block your finished piece, the yarn overs get pulled into shape more consistently throughout.


I have yet to get to grips with my blocking- I will hopefully, one day have PVC piping that I can assemble and take apart between uses. Can't see that happening for some considerable time though- like when I have paid back the two loans I have, presently- provided the rent does not go up, drastically meantime.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--good explanation.

Toni--agree about blocking helping to even out all stitches.

Debbie--I would suggest to not worry and just knit, paying attention as you go. Find your rhythm in the pattern as when you lose it there is a bit of a jarring within you like having your coat tails pulled.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni and Tanya:re blocking YOs. I rmember now that DFL suggested to give them a little tug as you are getting ready to purl back the row, to pull them open a bit. And make them easier to see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Jane, I have printed up Uhura, but have not got to grips with it yet. I am wondering about using a DK weight, but will have to swatch it- I was gifted quite a bit of white- it is so old it has come in one ounce balls. We went decimal for knitting supplies in the early seventies I think. I was reading somewhere that rinsing in a good Hair Conditioner can soften a harsh wool.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

That is looking good Sue and with your speed you will be up to date in no time .
Started again on the Uhura as it was too close and I had an incorrect stitch count after stage one so decided a fresh start was the solution .


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Made it through Clue 1 of my Urquhart Shawl. The color is actually more red than this shows. Now I'm going to CO Uhura.


Beautiful start, Pam!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Clue 1 of Urquhart Castle. Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful starts to Urquhart Pam and Sue. I have started mine and am on row 5. I am beading this clue so it is taking more time than usual.

Nice color for Uhura Jane. And the bead placement is nicely done.

Debbie - I think the prior answers are good: tension and blocking. Still working on my own yo's, lol. I just blocked WTLF and found what appears to be a quadruple yo due to the amount of yarn just hanging, but no dropped stitch (that I can find). I wove in the excess and hope it holds.

Looking good Julie, you are close to be able to wear this work of art


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful starts to Urquhart Pam and Sue. I have started mine and am on row 5. I am beading this clue so it is taking more time than usual.
> 
> Nice color for Uhura Jane. And the bead placement is nicely done.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Thanks Melanie! And if the weather continues like this, I will be able to start the sleeves soon- it is cool enough, still, at night to work on it. It is fitting well, too, but I will need a really elastic BO, (CO) (cast off)


----------



## MMario (Jun 24, 2013)

debbie pataky said:


> Skp in written means k2tog.?


slip 1, knit 1, pass slipped stitch over = left leaning single decrease

ssk can be subbed, or k2tog through back loops.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I have finally blocked WTLF. This is the one that I used the wrong needle size and ran out of yarn. A kind Ravelry member had some matching yarn in her stash and sent it to me. You cannot tell where it was added, yippee! Yarn is Cherry Tree Hill Silk Solids in Iris. I did the XL and it is huge! The spine is 37" and the wingspan is 74". As I am 64" tall I will need to hike it up when sitting, lol. There are beads although hard to see in the photos. I used cobalt beads which are a good color match to the yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have finally blocked WTLF. This is the one that I used the wrong needle size and ran out of yarn. A kind Ravelry member had some matching yarn in her stash and sent it to me. You cannot tell where it was added, yippee! Yarn is Cherry Tree Hill Silk Solids in Iris. I did the XL and it is huge! The spine is 37" and the wingspan is 74". As I am 64" tall I will need to hike it up when sitting, lol. There are beads although hard to see in the photos. I used cobalt beads which are a good color match to the yarn.


Big? but lovely!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I have finally blocked WTLF. This is the one that I used the wrong needle size and ran out of yarn. A kind Ravelry member had some matching yarn in her stash and sent it to me. You cannot tell where it was added, yippee! Yarn is Cherry Tree Hill Silk Solids in Iris. I did the XL and it is huge! The spine is 37" and the wingspan is 74". As I am 64" tall I will need to hike it up when sitting, lol. There are beads although hard to see in the photos. I used cobalt beads which are a good color match to the yarn.


You did a great job, Melanie! I laughed about you hiking it up when you sit down since I thought I was the only one who has to do that!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> You did a great job, Melanie! I laughed about you hiking it up when you sit down since I thought I was the only one who has to do that!


I agree, great job...and love the color!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Nice Pam. Tackling 2 at once? Ambitious you.


Or maybe 3 or 4? or ?  I can at least manage them better when I get the clues at intervals!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a pretty start :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Good start Pam and I like red .
> Good of you Jane .Once my beads arrive for the mitts I shall be slowing down you may be happy to hear .Not feeling too pleased about having 3 things on the go though .I am a one step at a time person but have to wait to carry on with the scarf too.


Thank you, Ann!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Great start, Pam!!
> 
> Jane, your Uhura is looking great. Love the beading and color!
> 
> That counterpane is gorgeous, Karen.


Thank you, Bev! 

I agree with Bev, Jane - love the beading and your color is gorgeous! And thank you, Karen, for that counterpane pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Pam.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue, and yours is looking good, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is a great answer, Bev.
> 
> The only thing that I would add that "perfects" yarn overs is "blocking"!  When you block your finished piece, the yarn overs get pulled into shape more consistently throughout.


I agree with both Bev and Toni on this.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Beautiful start, Pam!


Thank you, Elizabeth!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful starts to Urquhart Pam and Sue. I have started mine and am on row 5. I am beading this clue so it is taking more time than usual.
> 
> Nice color for Uhura Jane. And the bead placement is nicely done.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melanie.

I've noticed something like that on the back of my Dancing Bees (which is once again languishing -- need to get back to work on the border). I'll take care of it later and hope it stays put!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have finally blocked WTLF. This is the one that I used the wrong needle size and ran out of yarn. A kind Ravelry member had some matching yarn in her stash and sent it to me. You cannot tell where it was added, yippee! Yarn is Cherry Tree Hill Silk Solids in Iris. I did the XL and it is huge! The spine is 37" and the wingspan is 74". As I am 64" tall I will need to hike it up when sitting, lol. There are beads although hard to see in the photos. I used cobalt beads which are a good color match to the yarn.


It may be really large, but it's also stunning! Well done, Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> You did a great job, Melanie! I laughed about you hiking it up when you sit down since I thought I was the only one who has to do that!


Oh, I have to do that, too, at 61-1/2"!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you Julie, Elizabeth, and Pam. Nice to have fellow vertically challenged knitters, lol. I did like this pattern and am looking forward to the next one starting later this week.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Toni and Tanya:re blocking YOs. I rmember now that DFL suggested to give them a little tug as you are getting ready to purl back the row, to pull them open a bit. And make them easier to see.


Sometimes I find my YOs get caught on the purl stitches so are easy to miss, especially with lace wt yarn. This may be what you are talking about?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be good to have a change from Guernseys- I have two yarns to choose from- both about 3 ply- it is just after the hash I made of Norma's Madryn my confidence is a bit low!


Julie I have been knitting lace from the charts for years now.. and I couldn't master the easiest of them... Dee's Ashton..  I have started that shawl twice now and have messed it up both times... sometimes it just takes the right pattern for it all to click!  Maybe DFL can give us all a refresher some day and then you'll see just how easy it is.. and then you will be thrilled at your progress.. 

I see there are 10 pages to catch up on.. not sure I'll make it... 
I over slept and have urgent errands to run as soon as the bank is open... we thought we were being pretty smart putting all our important documents in the 'Safety deposit box' at the bank.. well it is a safe place for them.. unless you need them when the banks are closed  my son needs his SS card... But he was able to still go to work without it.. but they need it ASAP!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie I have been knitting lace from the charts for years now.. and I couldn't master the easiest of them... Dee's Ashton..  I have started that shawl twice now and have messed it up both times... sometimes it just takes the right pattern for it all to click!  Maybe DFL can give us all a refresher some day and then you'll see just how easy it is.. and then you will be thrilled at your progress..
> 
> I see there are 10 pages to catch up on.. not sure I'll make it...
> I over slept and have urgent errands to run as soon as the bank is open... we thought we were being pretty smart putting all our important documents in the 'Safety deposit box' at the bank.. well it is a safe place for them.. unless you need them when the banks are closed  my son needs his SS card... But he was able to still go to work without it.. but they need it ASAP!!


Good luck for your errand!
I am pondering working the Uhura in DK- I have no suitable beads so hope to conquer the nupp at the same time.. I have 1/2 a cm of neckband to go, then will try to get my head around what I have printed up.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MMario said:


> Kid mohair on a BIG (like 2 sizes above where you would normally do lace) makes a great lace fabric; but if you tend to do a lot of tinking or frogging; kid mohair and lace stitches don't go well.


What a honor MMario for you to drop in and join us... we are thrilled to do one of your designs and equally thrilled to have you here!! Jane does a wonderful job guiding us through our 'Group' KAL's and we don't normally get the designer here too  unless it is one of our members designs.. we have some very talented knitters here


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, I love your beading for chart 2


Thanks, Norma 
I went a bit heavy on the beads for the border though. I will make other suggestions when we get there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> Ok what's the secret to the prefect YO's


That's a good question.  Perhaps Elizabeth can enlighten us.

I wondered last night if the problem that you were having regarding comparing the chart & the written pattern was the number change. I mentioned that the chart starts with row 2 & the written with row 7, so you have to add or subtract 5 - depending on which way you are moving.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, your Uhura is looking great. Love the beading and color!...


Thank you, Bev


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone. Hope all had a wonderful New Year, now it's back to work. YUCK. page 1


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Clue 1 of Urquhart Castle. ...


Lovely colour, Sue - this is looking great. 
I don't see any beads. I haven't had time to look at it yet - afraid to because I can't CO yet. Is the beading specified or left up to you to decide? Rosegil approaches it that way sometimes, it seems.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

debbie pataky said:


> Ok what's the secret to the prefect YO's


Bev and Toni have given great advice.. I have also found that if I smooth my stitches as I am moving along (on my needle) then they aren't bunched up and are easier to block out.. the YO's will be opened and look their best... it is easier than I can explain.. just every 10 to 20 stitches I just use my thumb to smooth them down starting at the needle and pull.. its a quick almost mindless move that helps me in the end...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Jane, I have printed up Uhura, but have not got to grips with it yet.


Be sure to read the posts at the beginning because it will clear up a few things.


> I am wondering about using a DK weight


These 3 were apparently done in DK - but I find the yardage confusing - I would have thought that it would be more than that with the heavier yarn.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/uhura-2/people?view=cards&search=dk


> I was reading somewhere that rinsing in a good Hair Conditioner can soften a harsh wool.


I have heard that, too. Vinegar is supposed to help as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Nice color for Uhura Jane. And the bead placement is nicely done...


Thank you, Melanie - can't go wrong with burgundy!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have finally blocked WTLF. ...


Really stunning, Melanie!!
The headache was worth it to achieve this beauty in the end!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I agree with Bev, Jane - love the beading and your color is gorgeous!...


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I am pondering working the Uhura in DK- I have no suitable beads so hope to conquer the nupp at the same time...


You could just do a plain knit stitch in place of the nupps if you wanted. Beads for DK would have to be pretty big.
Let me know if you go to CO & I will keep an eye on the computer if you have any questions.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely colour, Sue - this is looking great.
> I don't see any beads. I haven't had time to look at it yet - afraid to because I can't CO yet. Is the beading specified or left up to you to decide? Rosegil approaches it that way sometimes, it seems.


Urquhart - the designer added a bead substitution for the cable band which is a few clues up so has not been released. The beads in clue 1 are my own invention  Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You could just do a plain knit stitch in place of the nupps if you wanted. Beads for DK would have to be pretty big.
> Let me know if you go to CO & I will keep an eye on the computer if you have any questions.


Thanks, Jane- I will do that!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I am sure you will get a perfect start this time!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I have finally blocked WTLF. This is the one that I used the wrong needle size and ran out of yarn. A kind Ravelry member had some matching yarn in her stash and sent it to me. You cannot tell where it was added, yippee! Yarn is Cherry Tree Hill Silk Solids in Iris. I did the XL and it is huge! The spine is 37" and the wingspan is 74". As I am 64" tall I will need to hike it up when sitting, lol. There are beads although hard to see in the photos. I used cobalt beads which are a good color match to the yarn.


It is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thank you Julie, Elizabeth, and Pam. Nice to have fellow vertically challenged knitters, lol. I did like this pattern and am looking forward to the next one starting later this week.


This turned out beautifully.... I have to hike up my Lace Eater too... I am also a 'Vertically Challenged' knitter LOL... I had to get th document out of my Safety deposit box just now and it was above both mine and the tellers head.. we were on our tippy toes


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh I am getting the itch (and not the hives kind ) to cast on!! I am thinking of either my fingering that is some of the 'Pallet' I got _Last_ Christmas or some lace weight I bought earlier in the year... I right now found the perfect spot to knit my mits and am hoping to get in the front room soon to do so ... 
All my errands are ran.. I did called the Dr. about the hives.. this is getting far too uncomfortable to put up with any more.. I have an appointment at noon tomorrow to be seen  I have to work but I will just clock out and back in..

I know there were some starts to scarfs/shawls that I have seen... I need off this computer... but just wanted to say they are looking great.... I love to see all of your knitting... in progress and finished projects


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, that is stunning. Great work, lovely color. 

Ronie, sorry to hear you are still dealing with hives. Hope you get some relief.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I did called the Dr. about the hives...


So sorry to hear that this is still plaguing you, Ronie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free today only - any one pattern from Laura Maes Crochet; code = onefree 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/lauramae-fanellis-ravelry-store
She only has 3 patterns but I liked that first one.

Cozy Cable Cowl from Purl Soho 
http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/01/04/cozy-cable-cowl/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Cozy%20Cable%20Cowl%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful ,Melanie . Bet you feel very proud .
Thank you for having faith Norma .It is looser and looks better .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...It is looser and looks better .


I am glad that you are happier with it. You can really bump the needle size up with lace knitting.
With Iridea by Susanna IC, she said to use a 5mm needle with laceweight yarn.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That's a good question.  Perhaps Elizabeth can enlighten us.


The perfect YOs in lace. Just wrap the yarn around the needle and keep on going. The 'perfect' part comes when you block. Blocking is magical! You don't even need a magic wand from Oliivander's. Those YOs will be open up and be so gorgeous you will wonder who knitted this fabulous creation! Magic, yes, magic!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> The perfect YOs in lace. Just wrap the yarn around the needle and keep on going. ...


You make it sound so easy.
;-)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Finally got the lace grafting information together. Wow was that an effort to find online. Won't even tell you how much time was spent on it. So please go back to the Grafting Party from last week and save all the links. Did find a free tutorial from Craftsy that is linked. Sign up for it now while it is free and then you can go back to listen and practice when you have the time.

And to make it easy for you:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379227-90.html#8475806


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Or maybe 3 or 4? or ?  I can at least manage them better when I get the clues at intervals!


I can see that being easier. Something to think about for myself who hates doing more than 1 project at a time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Finally got the lace grafting information together. ...


Thanks, Tanya


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris-glad to see you back and hope it was a great holiday vacation.

Melanie-Stunning WTLF. In that color how could it be anything else.

What I want to learn is how to alter shawl shapes so that with such a large wingspan you can make it shorter down the back. Some patterns will lend themselves to doing that, others? not so sure.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Just checking in.. I am stuck on my mits so I will get some housework done while wait for a reply..  Still itching to cast on the Uhura  I just heard from my Daughter and she said my Son loves his new job and they love him!!! her BF bought him all the gear he needs to be working at the ski resort... so I am thrilled to know he is staying warm and doing well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Just checking in.. I am stuck on my mits so I will get some housework done while wait for a reply..  Still itching to cast on the Uhura  I just heard from my Daughter and she said my Son loves his new job and they love him!!! her BF bought him all the gear he needs to be working at the ski resort... so I am thrilled to know he is staying warm and doing well.


Sorry you're stuck on your mitts, but very good news about your boy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...What I want to learn is how to alter shawl shapes so that with such a large wingspan you can make it shorter down the back. Some patterns will lend themselves to doing that, others? not so sure.


I don't know much about designing but with a basic triangle, you usually have 2 stitches increased in the middle & two on the outside edge every 2nd row. If you increase more stitches at a time - towards the outside, wouldn't that create more width & less depth?
I should not express my ignorance but leave it to our designer members to address, really.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...my Son loves his new job and they love him!!! ...


Very good news!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Just checking in.. I am stuck on my mits so I will get some housework done while wait for a reply..  Still itching to cast on the Uhura  I just heard from my Daughter and she said my Son loves his new job and they love him!!! her BF bought him all the gear he needs to be working at the ski resort... so I am thrilled to know he is staying warm and doing well.


Great news, Ronie! I'm sure that's a huge relief!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, Julie, hair conditioner or fabric softener will help with your wool yarn. When I wash my fleece, I rinse with either one. 

Melanie, your WTLF shawl is gorgeous!!! I never would have thought to put blue beads with purple yarn. Fantastic! Happy Hiking! 

p. 10


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, I am sure you will get a perfect start this time!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, Julie, hair conditioner or fabric softener will help with your wool yarn. When I wash my fleece, I rinse with either one.
> 
> Melanie, your WTLF shawl is gorgeous!!! I never would have thought to put blue beads with purple yarn. Fantastic! Happy Hiking!
> 
> p. 10


 :thumbup: Thanks Toni. I have picked up a Traveling Vine scarf, that I started for Bronwen, ages ago. I have been awake far too long, and expect a friend to drop by any minute, so need to stay awake.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Just checking in.. I am stuck on my mits so I will get some housework done while wait for a reply..  Still itching to cast on the Uhura  I just heard from my Daughter and she said my Son loves his new job and they love him!!! her BF bought him all the gear he needs to be working at the ski resort... so I am thrilled to know he is staying warm and doing well.


What a fun job!!! I am so happy for him. 

I sure hope you get your hives figured out soon.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the hints and suggestions and pictures of your Uhura, Jane. I am just starting now. I have knit picks palette in suede and haven't decided about beads yet. I really like that faux cable you did and will give that a try.

Pam and Sue, beautiful beginnings to your new shawls. This looks like it is going to be a really pretty design. 

Melanie, wow, that WTLF is so lovely and big. It really did work out for you. 

Roni, sure hope you're able to get some help for those hives. I'm using palette for the uhura. I only have 2 balls though, hope it is enough.
What great news about your son!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I am sorry you are still suffering from the itch!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I don't know much about designing but with a basic triangle, you usually have 2 stitches increased in the middle & two on the outside edge every 2nd row. If you increase more stitches at a time - towards the outside, wouldn't that create more width & less depth?
> I should not express my ignorance but leave it to our designer members to address, really.


Width increased in the crescent shawl that I did for my mom. The increases were on the outside edges of the shawl. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, great news about your son :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks for all the hints and suggestions and pictures of your Uhura, Jane. I am just starting now. I have knit picks palette in suede and haven't decided about beads yet. I really like that faux cable you did and will give that a try....


Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, sorry about the hives. Hopefully the Dr. Can up with something to relieve them.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Oh I am getting the itch (and not the hives kind ) to cast on!! I am thinking of either my fingering that is some of the 'Pallet' I got _Last_ Christmas or some lace weight I bought earlier in the year... I right now found the perfect spot to knit my mits and am hoping to get in the front room soon to do so ...
> All my errands are ran.. I did called the Dr. about the hives.. this is getting far too uncomfortable to put up with any more.. I have an appointment at noon tomorrow to be seen  I have to work but I will just clock out and back in..
> 
> I know there were some starts to scarfs/shawls that I have seen... I need off this computer... but just wanted to say they are looking great.... I love to see all of your knitting... in progress and finished projects


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Finally got the lace grafting information together. Wow was that an effort to find online. Won't even tell you how much time was spent on it. So please go back to the Grafting Party from last week and save all the links. Did find a free tutorial from Craftsy that is linked. Sign up for it now while it is free and then you can go back to listen and practice when you have the time.
> 
> And to make it easy for you:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379227-90.html#8475806


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good news about your son Ronie. 

Thanks for all the kind comments on my WTLF. Toni - the yarn is cobalt blue, not purple, so yarn and beads are the same color. It's a camera/lighting issue that causes it to appear purple.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Page 14


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam and Sue, beautiful beginnings to your new shawls. This looks like it is going to be a really pretty design.


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Jane, I have printed up Uhura, but have not got to grips with it yet. I am wondering about using a DK weight, but will have to swatch it- I was gifted quite a bit of white- it is so old it has come in one ounce balls. We went decimal for knitting supplies in the early seventies I think. I was reading somewhere that rinsing in a good Hair Conditioner can soften a harsh wool.


I hope it was stored properly and does not have moth damage.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

So pleased you had good news about your son Ronie .It will be a relief for you .Hope the scratching can soon stop .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

berigora said:


> I hope it was stored properly and does not have moth damage.


Does not appear to have moth!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The front of the Guernsey, now I can go no further, till I have my 2.25mm DPN's


It is beautiful, Julie. Such good workmanship. If you can do that you can do lace. Just take your time and use stitch markers.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have finally blocked WTLF. This is the one that I used the wrong needle size and ran out of yarn. A kind Ravelry member had some matching yarn in her stash and sent it to me. You cannot tell where it was added, yippee! Yarn is Cherry Tree Hill Silk Solids in Iris. I did the XL and it is huge! The spine is 37" and the wingspan is 74". As I am 64" tall I will need to hike it up when sitting, lol. There are beads although hard to see in the photos. I used cobalt beads which are a good color match to the yarn.


It is gorgeous, Melanie. Hope you enjoy wearing yours as much as I have enjoyed wearing mine over Christmas.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Finally got the lace grafting information together. Wow was that an effort to find online. Won't even tell you how much time was spent on it. So please go back to the Grafting Party from last week and save all the links. Did find a free tutorial from Craftsy that is linked. Sign up for it now while it is free and then you can go back to listen and practice when you have the time.
> 
> And to make it easy for you:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379227-90.html#8475806


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is beautiful, Julie. Such good workmanship. If you can do that you can do lace. Just take your time and use stitch markers.


Thank you Linda!
And no headache- I am about to go lie down in the hopes that evaporates.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I don't know much about designing but with a basic triangle, you usually have 2 stitches increased in the middle & two on the outside edge every 2nd row. If you increase more stitches at a time - towards the outside, wouldn't that create more width & less depth?
> I should not express my ignorance but leave it to our designer members to address, really.


I think you are right. And what a simple tactic. What strike me is that the pattern needs to be addressed. Some patterns can easily be increased by 1 or 2 stitches at a time; others are more tricky. I think of motifs increasing in shawl patterns and know it must work as well if adding extra stitches. In some patterns it many not work to increase down the center but should be doable on the sides. Thanx for the simple solution.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Width increased in the crescent shawl that I did for my mom. The increases were on the outside edges of the shawl. :thumbup:


Am thinking of the increases that were done to enlarge the Random Monet we did. I did double increases on the narrow side and short rows for the deep side.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--wonderful that your son got himself a decent job and one that he likes. Hope your hives come under control

FYI, added the Romi Hill grafting tutorial to the lace grafting post go to the same link provided earlier.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, how wonderful to hear such good news about you son. Yay!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! I do feel a great sense of relief 

I got the first repeat done on my cuffs then the eyes went buggy...  I cleaned up some of the house and was able to get some more of my shawl done.. I really need to find a good reading glasses subscription.. I didn't want to stop knitting that is for sure..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Good news about your son Ronie.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind comments on my WTLF. Toni - the yarn is cobalt blue, not purple, so yarn and beads are the same color. It's a camera/lighting issue that causes it to appear purple.


Interesting. The color combination looked good from here anyway.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry you're stuck on your mitts, but very good news about your boy.


Ditto


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for the month of January
Modern Vintage Hat and Cowl BY PETRA HOY
http://international.elann.com/elann-shop/modern-vintage-hat-and-cowl/

Free for the month of January
Queen of Diamonds Shawl by Debbie O'Neill
http://international.elann.com/elann-shop/queen-of-diamonds-shawl/

Free through January 17th
Nikki's Cowl by Diane L. Augustin
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nikkis-cowl


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Finished part one again


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Finished part one again


That looks very pretty, Ann.
You may already have mentioned but what is the yarn? Lovely colourway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That looks very pretty, Ann.
> You may already have mentioned but what is the yarn? Lovely colourway.


If Ann has that, how come I've got this? Am I going bonkers?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://international.elann.com/elann-shop/queen-of-diamonds-shawl/

Elann sent this today. It is a lace shawl very large in fingering wt.

sorry for the yarn wt confusion which is now corrected.

ETA---must have been posting when Jane was. Saved that hat pattern, too. Elann does have some very nice patterns and yarn.

Their featured yarn today is an Australian wool, fingering wt and washable. 218 yds/ball and sold in 10 ball bags for $35.00. There are about 12-15 colors, all solids.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> If Ann has that, how come I've got this?


I think the difference is in the yarn weight & needles. The bigger the needle, the more airy it will be. With the thicker yarn, I think that the holes will be more visible as well. I see that with my start on Winter Affair.



> Am I going bonkers?


I wouldn't touch that with a ten foot pole! ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> If Ann has that, how come I've got this? ...


Having a closer look at yours, Ann - it is difficult to see the holes of the YOs in the lace. If you stretch it out, are they visible?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think the difference is in the yarn weight & needles. The bigger the needle, the more airy it will be. With the thicker yarn, I think that the holes will be more visible as well. I see that with my start on Winter Affair.
> 
> I wouldn't touch that with a ten foot pole! ;-)


So it's just that I can't see the lace knitting in Ann's photo?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So it's just that I can't see the lace knitting in Ann's photo?


I think so.
Here is a close up of the top of mine - you can see the lines of YOs radiating out. I never stretched it when I took the picture - just laid it flat. The spine doesn't look the same , of course, because you did the 3 knit stitches according to the pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think so.
> Here is a close up of the top of mine - you can see the lines of YOs radiating out. I never stretched it when I took the picture - just laid it flat. The spine doesn't look the same , of course, because you did the 3 knit stitches according to the pattern.


Right! I really was doubting my sanity!
I am tiring, at nearly 1 am., one more return row, and bed, I think.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, beautiful start. Love your colorway.



Lurker 2 said:


> Right! I really was doubting my sanity!
> I am tiring, at nearly 1 am., one more return row, and bed, I think.


What a fright, Julie, to see such a difference in photos. I am glad Jane had your answer so quickly. One should always feel sane when going to bed.  Your start looks great.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is looking good, Ann.

Sue


annweb said:


> Finished part one again


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann and Julie, looking good :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, I think that looks good. I agree with Jane about the difference between your yarn and Ann's.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> If Ann has that, how come I've got this? Am I going bonkers?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Julie I have been knitting lace from the charts for years now.. and I couldn't master the easiest of them... Dee's Ashton..  I have started that shawl twice now and have messed it up both times... sometimes it just takes the right pattern for it all to click!  Maybe DFL can give us all a refresher some day and then you'll see just how easy it is.. and then you will be thrilled at your progress..
> 
> I see there are 10 pages to catch up on.. not sure I'll make it...
> I over slept and have urgent errands to run as soon as the bank is open... we thought we were being pretty smart putting all our important documents in the 'Safety deposit box' at the bank.. well it is a safe place for them.. unless you need them when the banks are closed  my son needs his SS card... But he was able to still go to work without it.. but they need it ASAP!!


Hi, I still have my documents saved in PDF versions of the instructions for reading charts. Also, in Winter's Mirage I did some in-depth instructions on charts. Let me know if there is an interest and I will find those documents/postings!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...One should always feel sane when going to bed...


Sounds like a good plan. ;-)


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good starts Ann and Julie. Interesting how different they look.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Finished part one again


Fun colorway, Ann!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> If Ann has that, how come I've got this?


Your lace is opening up beautifully, Julie.



Lurker 2 said:


> Am I going bonkers?


Again?


----------



## MMario (Jun 24, 2013)

Ronie said:


> we have some very talented knitters here


You do indeed!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ann and Julie, looking good :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

The ice is starting to form and the winds are blowing on Lake Superior. I think I see a lace pattern developing here.... 

https://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Back to the start !Opened up slightly but was not happy with it .
The yarn is cashmere ,perhaps slightly thicker than lace and I used a 4 mm needle the second time .Think I might look for lace weight .This one is extremely soft .


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> The ice is starting to form and the winds are blowing on Lake Superior. I think I see a lace pattern developing here....
> 
> https://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/


http://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, beautiful start. Love your colorway.
> 
> What a fright, Julie, to see such a difference in photos. I am glad Jane had your answer so quickly. One should always feel sane when going to bed.  Your start looks great.


I agree or the dreams would be horrific!! or magical.. you would never know.. LOL

Ann I love the soft colors in your yarn... and you got so far already!!

Julie I like your spine.. I have so many with the YO-K1-YO for the spine I was wanting a less obvious one... since I like to wear them as a 'kerchief' instead of over the shoulders shawl  I do like the way yours is coming along...

Jane that is the color I was thinking of using.. but I have 2 soft light gray balls of yarn that would come to a bit less than 500yds.. I think I might give that a try


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Ann I'm so sorry! It seems that this will be one of those shawls that have many false starts but will be beloved when done!!! (been there ) 

DFL I for one think doing Winters Mirage is a great idea!! there are so many here that shy from charts and I know that if you were to introduce them again it would make their lace knitting lives so much easier...  plus it is a beautiful scarf... can you believe it has been 3 years now!! I know because I gave mine to our Realtor when we bought the house!

well my dyslexia is in full force this morning...LOL so that is the end of my writting for this morning... I have a fun day at work.. we are getting new carpet put in! and we are doing inventory... I will have a break to see my Dr. about the hives and hope to go for 'Taco Tuesday' for dinner... LOL Hubby undoubtedly will have different ideas... have a wonderful day all...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ann and Julie, love both of your Uhura starts. Amazing how the different yarns and needle sizes make such a difference in the fabric.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> The ice is starting to form and the winds are blowing on Lake Superior. I think I see a lace pattern developing here....
> 
> http://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/


Brrrrrr!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I am on the first chart of Uhura, up to the nupp row. I was hoping to do beads,but my knit picks order has not come yet. If it doesn't come today, then I will do nupps, since I am not very patient.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for a limited time; code = first2016
Can't Catch Me Hat by Tanya Prosser
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cant-catch-me-hat

Free during test knit phase
Gravity Shawl by Anja S.K.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gravity-shawl

The Andy Button Scarf by Krista Cagle
http://rescuedpawdesigns.com/2015/09/01/the-andy-button-scarf-free-crochet-pattern/

Palmystery v2 with errata by bron matheson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/palmystery-v2-with-errata


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Back to the start !Opened up slightly but was not happy with it ...


Oh dear, Ann.
You have great stick-to-it-iveness, I have to say. Hurray for you!
:thumbup: 
Make sure that you can see the lacy holes before you proceed too far.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I have 2 soft light gray balls of yarn that would come to a bit less than 500yds.. I think I might give that a try


Sounds nice 
What weight is it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> I am on the first chart of Uhura, up to the nupp row. I was hoping to do beads,but my knit picks order has not come yet. If it doesn't come today, then I will do nupps, since I am not very patient.


Great stitch definition! Is this fingering?
You could do the nupps here & place beads further on.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great stitch definition! Is this fingering?
> You could do the nupps here & place beads further on.


Yes, it is. Hmm, I might do that.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks very wintery, Toni.

The Uhuras are looking good. Not sure if I will get to this for a while. I signed up for Urquhart and Catch a Falling Star but will not start until I have finished one of the 3 projects I have on the go. I just don't like feeling pressured by too many things to work on - I end up doing nothing. I have saved all the info - I will get to it at some point.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I am sorry you had to tink. :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> I am on the first chart of Uhura, up to the nupp row. I was hoping to do beads,but my knit picks order has not come yet. If it doesn't come today, then I will do nupps, since I am not very patient.


Looking great. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

TLL said:


> The ice is starting to form and the winds are blowing on Lake Superior. I think I see a lace pattern developing here....
> 
> http://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> I am on the first chart of Uhura, up to the nupp row. I was hoping to do beads,but my knit picks order has not come yet. If it doesn't come today, then I will do nupps, since I am not very patient.


What a beautiful start, Caryn!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ... I will get to it at some point.


And of course we will be here when you are ready. 
I also am putting off getting those two projects CO because of other demands but will get around to them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, beautiful start. Love your colorway.
> 
> What a fright, Julie, to see such a difference in photos. I am glad Jane had your answer so quickly. One should always feel sane when going to bed.  Your start looks great.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It does help with sleep! and thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ann and Julie, looking good :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice start on Uhura Caryn. 

Oh no Ann, hope try #2 works out better to your liking. It is a pretty yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, I think that looks good. I agree with Jane about the difference between your yarn and Ann's.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue!
I am afraid I have a confession, I am working from the written instructions- the charts printed up minute and are sending my eyes squiffy. I thought if I've done one, I'll attempt another with the charts in my lace weight, or 3 ply.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good starts Ann and Julie. Interesting how different they look.


Thanks Melanie!
It really got me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Again?


Oh gee, Thanks Elizabeth- I guess I walked into that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> The ice is starting to form and the winds are blowing on Lake Superior. I think I see a lace pattern developing here....
> 
> http://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/


Just eliminating the 's'.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I am afraid I have a confession, I am working from the written instructions


Some of us think that this is more difficult!


> the charts printed up minute and are sending my eyes squiffy. ..


The 3rd chart is bigger - maybe you could do that section using the chart.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Back to the start !Opened up slightly but was not happy with it .
> The yarn is cashmere ,perhaps slightly thicker than lace and I used a 4 mm needle the second time .Think I might look for lace weight .This one is extremely soft .


I am sorry to hear it is back to the beginning, again. I am using 5.5mm needles for my DK.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I agree or the dreams would be horrific!! or magical.. you would never know.. LOL
> 
> Ann I love the soft colors in your yarn... and you got so far already!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Ronie- I like how Jane did her spine better, but as I am on my second or third start, working out needle size, I think I will plow on. I like the warmth at my neck, as I am getting older!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh Ann I'm so sorry! It seems that this will be one of those shawls that have many false starts but will be beloved when done!!! (been there )
> 
> DFL I for one think doing Winters Mirage is a great idea!! there are so many here that shy from charts and I know that if you were to introduce them again it would make their lace knitting lives so much easier...  plus it is a beautiful scarf... can you believe it has been 3 years now!! I know because I gave mine to our Realtor when we bought the house!
> 
> well my dyslexia is in full force this morning...LOL so that is the end of my writting for this morning... I have a fun day at work.. we are getting new carpet put in! and we are doing inventory... I will have a break to see my Dr. about the hives and hope to go for 'Taco Tuesday' for dinner... LOL Hubby undoubtedly will have different ideas... have a wonderful day all...


Hoping the doctor has the answer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ann and Julie, love both of your Uhura starts. Amazing how the different yarns and needle sizes make such a difference in the fabric.


Thank you, Caryn - I am sorry Ann was unhappy with hers, it is such a lovely colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I am on the first chart of Uhura, up to the nupp row. I was hoping to do beads,but my knit picks order has not come yet. If it doesn't come today, then I will do nupps, since I am not very patient.


So you've done a fancy spine too, Caryn! Quite amazing seeing the difference the yarn chosen, makes.

I too am aiming for nupps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some of us think that this is more difficult!
> The 3rd chart is bigger - maybe you could do that section using the chart.


I am sure a lot of it is just what you are most familiar with- I'll give that a thought.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb said:


> Back to the start !Opened up slightly but was not happy with it .
> The yarn is cashmere ,perhaps slightly thicker than lace and I used a 4 mm needle the second time .Think I might look for lace weight .This one is extremely soft .


Ann, your cashmere will make a wonderfully soft and warm shawl. Try a larger needle and do a few rows to see how it looks.

Caryn, your start looks great!

Jane, Thanks. Got the last pattern.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone -- Yep, it is a cold, bleak day with snow flurries, but I'm feeling really pretty good -- kind of a natural high. The curtain is up, the furniture rearranged and pics taken. And since all of you have been the nucleus of my cheering team I wanted to share with you. 

Golly, it was only Jan 16th of last year (2015) that I finished drafting the charts for this curtain. It was designed to fit one of the windows in my front room that faces East and gets some pretty intensive morning sun at certain times of year. Therefore, the top of the curtain was knitted "solid" with stockinette stitch while the lower portion are lace panels. The whole thing is done in Crochet Thread 100% cotton Size 20 -- it seems to have taken about 13+ balls at 400 yds each of about 1 mile of thread. I used 2.75mm needles.

On the whole, I pleased -- of course, it irritates me that I had to mend the curtain in 2 different places because of dropped stitches that waited until it was washed and blocked to show up. And I'm not really satisfied with the woven ends. There just doesn't seem to be a way to truly hide them like you would with wool. And I was surprised with amount of stretch the curtain took on once it was wet. Although I dry blocked it a couple of times to try and figure out length, the whole thing ended up being about 5-8 inches longer than my predictions -- but the end result looks fine so that comes under the heading of lessons learned. The whole curtain is bounded by eyelet rows which were needed for blocking. Good planning on my part -- I ended up block with wires, then hand stretching the bottom lace border. Once that was finished I removed the horizontal blocking pins at the bottom row of eyelets. Process worked well and is easy to do; so future house keeping won't be a horror.

Well, its done. I wanted to thank you for your encouragement. Maybe now I can do some "simple" knitting as a short break before I jump off the next knitting cliff.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone -- Yep, it is a cold, bleak day with snow flurries, but I'm feeling really pretty good -- kind of a natural high. The curtain is up, the furniture rearranged and pics taken. And since all of you have been the nucleus of my cheering team I wanted to share with you.
> 
> Golly, it was only Jan 16th of last year (2015) that I finished drafting the charts for this curtain. It was designed to fit one of the windows in my front room that faces East and gets some pretty intensive morning sun at certain times of year. Therefore, the top of the curtain was knitted "solid" with stockinette stitch while the lower portion are lace panels. The whole thing is done in Crochet Thread 100% cotton Size 20 -- it seems to have taken about 13+ balls at 400 yds each of about 1 mile of thread. I used 2.75mm needles.
> 
> ...


Your curtain looks like it was well worth all of your creative efforts. Beautiful!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--so very impressive. Just beautiful. Your detail is so interesting and well balanced. Personally, I think the extra length works well on the window. Practically it helps keep the edge from being a dust collector. Impressed with your patience in the planning and execution.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle. That is really beautiful. I wish I had the patience to undertake such a monumental task.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone -- Yep, it is a cold, bleak day with snow flurries, but I'm feeling really pretty good -- kind of a natural high. The curtain is up, the furniture rearranged and pics taken. And since all of you have been the nucleus of my cheering team I wanted to share with you.
> 
> Golly, it was only Jan 16th of last year (2015) that I finished drafting the charts for this curtain. It was designed to fit one of the windows in my front room that faces East and gets some pretty intensive morning sun at certain times of year. Therefore, the top of the curtain was knitted "solid" with stockinette stitch while the lower portion are lace panels. The whole thing is done in Crochet Thread 100% cotton Size 20 -- it seems to have taken about 13+ balls at 400 yds each of about 1 mile of thread. I used 2.75mm needles.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow Belle, that is truly magnificent. What a work of art you have created.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That looks very pretty, Ann.
> You may already have mentioned but what is the yarn? Lovely colourway.


Ditto, Ann.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> I am on the first chart of Uhura, up to the nupp row. I was hoping to do beads,but my knit picks order has not come yet. If it doesn't come today, then I will do nupps, since I am not very patient.


That looks great, Caryn. I'm up to row 18. Will try to get a photo.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your curtain looks like it was well worth all of your creative efforts. Beautiful!!!


I completely agree! It is stunning!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that is a masterpiece :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Belle. That is really beautiful. I wish I had the patience to undertake such a monumental task.
> 
> Sue


I fully agree with Sue- beautiful but I know it would be foolish of me to attempt such myself- it would definitely become a UFO.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

That's a beautiful curtain Belle. I can't believe that a year has passed by since you originally charted your design. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

And now for what I remember.
Ronnie, glad to see your son is doing good in his new life. 
Pam and Caryn(?) I believe working on the Urquhart Castle, are looking good.
Mel, your WTLF is excellent. I can't believe that it's not really purple. 
Ann, I hope things work out for your Uhura. You know what they say, third time's a charm. 
Caryn and Julie too, working on the Uhura. looking good. 
As for me, I had a nice quiet New Years. I finished the Cable and Lace scarf, but not blocked yet. Finished mittens for GS and Bella mittens for neice, before Xmas. 
Am now working on the FGF Catch a Falling Star mitts by Elizabeth and also ready to cast on stranded color work socks named Believe in the SKA forum on Ravelry. Looking forward to February and BunnyMuffs 'Off with their Heads' shawl. Also may cast on for Susanna IC's 'winter mystery shawl' when that comes out in a week or 2. And definitely plan on doing Elizabeth's Formal Gardens MKAL. Maybe I will finish this one. 
:XD: So this is more than I can handle - while I would like to cast on the Uhura. . . . . . . .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> And now for what I remember.
> Ronnie, glad to see your son is doing good in his new life.
> Pam and Caryn(?) I believe working on the Urquhart Castle, are looking good.
> Mel, your WTLF is excellent. I can't believe that it's not really purple.
> ...


Ah well!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Belle--so very impressive. Just beautiful. Your detail is so interesting and well balanced. Personally, I think the extra length works well on the window. Practically it helps keep the edge from being a dust collector. Impressed with your patience in the planning and execution.


I very much agree with Tanya, Belle.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Finally finished the sock monkey. Color a bit excessive but that is what happens when you run out of yarn and cannot match it.
Took forever as the yarn was horrible to work with and it was killing my hand crocheting so tightly. But here it is:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's cute, Tanya. I think it will be a stand-out toy, maybe more appealing than a monotone one.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Finally finished the sock monkey. Color a bit excessive but that is what happens when you run out of yarn and cannot match it.
> Took forever as the yarn was horrible to work with and it was killing my hand crocheting so tightly. But here it is:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Finally finished the sock monkey. Color a bit excessive but that is what happens when you run out of yarn and cannot match it.
> Took forever as the yarn was horrible to work with and it was killing my hand crocheting so tightly. But here it is:


Tanya, your sock monkey has so much character! I love it!!! You did a great job of it. I like the colors together. :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Right! I really was doubting my sanity!
> I am tiring, at nearly 1 am., one more return row, and bed, I think.


I think the other difference in looks is you are using straight needles and have a V shape while the circular needles gives a more rounded shape. They will look more alike after bo. Your needles look larger giving a more open or lacey look.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That's cute, Tanya. I think it will be a stand-out toy, maybe more appealing than a monotone one.
> 
> Sue


I like the striping but had to add a lot more due to running out of the mustard color. I hope the mother and shortly, the baby will like it. She is due to be born within 2 weeks. I wanted to do a baby blanket but the mother rec'd 2 of them at the baby shower soo...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> And now for what I remember.
> Ronnie, glad to see your son is doing good in his new life.
> Pam and Caryn(?) I believe working on the Urquhart Castle, are looking good.
> Mel, your WTLF is excellent. I can't believe that it's not really purple.
> ...


Even if your New Year's was quiet, it sure sounds like you were busy.  Welcome back! :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Finally finished the sock monkey. Color a bit excessive but that is what happens when you run out of yarn and cannot match it.
> Took forever as the yarn was horrible to work with and it was killing my hand crocheting so tightly. But here it is:


Such fun. How could anyone not fall in love it???


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone -- Yep, it is a cold, bleak day with snow flurries, but I'm feeling really pretty good -- kind of a natural high. The curtain is up, the furniture rearranged and pics taken. And since all of you have been the nucleus of my cheering team I wanted to share with you.
> 
> Golly, it was only Jan 16th of last year (2015) that I finished drafting the charts for this curtain. It was designed to fit one of the windows in my front room that faces East and gets some pretty intensive morning sun at certain times of year. Therefore, the top of the curtain was knitted "solid" with stockinette stitch while the lower portion are lace panels. The whole thing is done in Crochet Thread 100% cotton Size 20 -- it seems to have taken about 13+ balls at 400 yds each of about 1 mile of thread. I used 2.75mm needles.
> 
> ...


Belle, your curtain is beautiful. It looks great in that window. Take a breather and work on some easy, quick projects.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ... The curtain is up, the furniture rearranged and pics taken....


A masterpiece, Belle!!
Congratulations on all of the designing & knitting. You must feel so happy to have it finally adorning your window. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Finally finished the sock monkey. Color a bit excessive ...


What a cute Rasta monkey! Isn't colour all part of the Rasta image?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What a cute Rasta monkey! Isn't colour all part of the Rasta image?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Finally finished the sock monkey. Color a bit excessive but that is what happens when you run out of yarn and cannot match it.
> Took forever as the yarn was horrible to work with and it was killing my hand crocheting so tightly. But here it is:


He is so cute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I think the other difference in looks is you are using straight needles and have a V shape while the circular needles gives a more rounded shape. They will look more alike after bo. Your needles look larger giving a more open or lacey look.


Quite possible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've just completed my first row with nupps, not sure why I was so scared of them, except these were not exceptionally large- I just did 5 into the one stitch.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I was cruising around pinterest and found this site. Thought I would share. Of course all of you lacey shawl knitters probably already know all of these charts.

http://www.laceknittingstitches.com/search/label/lace-charts


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> I was cruising around pinterest and found this site. Thought I would share. Of course all of you lacey shawl knitters probably already know all of these charts.
> 
> http://www.laceknittingstitches.com/search/label/lace-charts


Well, I didn't know about that one! Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> I was cruising around pinterest and found this site. Thought I would share. Of course all of you lacey shawl knitters probably already know all of these charts.
> 
> http://www.laceknittingstitches.com/search/label/lace-charts


Nice collection of lace patterns. Pinterest has proven to be a great resource. Thanx


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma/Melanie/Jane/Belle--glad you like the Rasta monkey. I guess all his colors work. Now that he is done, he's growing on me.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ...super monkey sure to bring happiness to someone .
Lovely lace patterns Mrs m 
Julie your Uhara was a brill start .Caryn has done well too and looking at both of yours has helped me .I had started 2 in the cashmere then tried lace but was displeased with how it looked so now have done chart one in this pink I had left from the cable and lace scarf .I worked the yos differently as I think the way I was doing them on the return was making them too tight .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> I was cruising around pinterest and found this site. Thought I would share. Of course all of you lacey shawl knitters probably already know all of these charts....


Thank you, MrsMurdog 
Even if we do know of a given link or resource, it is always good to be reminded. I have to reorganize my bookmarks & rediscover everything - soon.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you for the great start Jane. I think I'm feeling human again or at least I'm hoping so!!! I still have a bit of a cough. I thought I would post a couple of photos and then catch up on your LP. &#128158; The last photo is of my daughters from left Carmen (Jackson's Mum), Rachel and Jane (Keira--Lee's Mum). It's so lovely to see Rachel, I haven't seen her for a long time. &#128512;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

berigora said:


> Well, I didn't know about that one! Thanks. :thumbup:


Hello, Berigora 
Are you going to join us in our lace knitting?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya ...super monkey sure to bring happiness to someone .
> Lovely lace patterns Mrs m
> Julie your Uhara was a brill start .Caryn has done well too and looking at both of yours has helped me .I had started 2 in the cashmere then tried lace but was displeased with how it looked so now have done chart one in this pink I had left from the cable and lace scarf .I worked the yos differently as I think the way I was doing them on the return was making them too tight .


Looking good, are you using beads?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...I worked the yos differently as I think the way I was doing them on the return was making them too tight .


Now you're cookin', Ann! I see the lace now!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you for the great start Jane. I think I'm feeling human again or at least I'm hoping so!!! I still have a bit of a cough. I thought I would post a couple of photos and then catch up on your LP. 💞


Hello Ros- good to see you back, and our favourite little fellow- looking good as always, and with one of your blankets!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I think I'm feeling human again...


So glad to hear that you are on the mend, Ros 


> I thought I would post a couple of photos...


Our little sweetheart! 
Don't leave home without Nan's blanket!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Hello, Berigora
> Are you going to join us in our lace knitting?


I will keep in touch with this thread for sure, but I don't think the Aussie summer and knitting go together ... it is a winter sport for sure at our place  so might have to wait until it is cooler. I was planning a gansey too and that is also on hold. We are promised 39 degrees next week ... (Have been in Australia since 1981 and still not used to this hot stuff.)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Our little sweetheart!
> Don't leave home without Nan's blanket!


Thank you Jane, but I didn't knit that one, my sister did!!! (eek I'm a fraud!!! You will have to evict me from LP!!!) 😉😉😉😉 I hope not!!! When Jackson stayed here recently he was carting around two of his blankies. I need to make him a cotton one for the summer. He just loves his blankies. 😍


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be good to have a change from Guernseys- I have two yarns to choose from- both about 3 ply- it is just after the hash I made of Norma's Madryn my confidence is a bit low!


Julie I know you can do it!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> A couple, huh? ;-)
> Please do stick around & maybe we'll eventually get to CO Winter Rose.


Winter Rose is gorgeous. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Ooh - sounds nice!! Wait - I think I have some of that in my stash! So many lovelies ! So little time!
> 
> I did a tab CO with mine.


I don't know what a tab CO is Jane. I haven't done one.😳💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Julie I know you can do it!!! 💞


Thanks Ros! As it is a sort of practise piece I decided to use the DK white I was given, I have two rows of nupps completed now- I think it is important not to be too tight making the loops, certainly for the purl back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

berigora said:


> I will keep in touch with this thread for sure, but I don't think the Aussie summer and knitting go together ... it is a winter sport for sure at our place  so might have to wait until it is cooler. I was planning a gansey too and that is also on hold. We are promised 39 degrees next week ... (Have been in Australia since 1981 and still not used to this hot stuff.)


39 is much too much, I conk out intellectually once it is a bit past 25, so I'd be hopeless in Aussie much of the time.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The front of the Guernsey, now I can go no further, till I have my 2.25mm DPN's


It's gorgeous Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MMario said:


> Don't forget I am available to answer questions as well!


Thank you MMario. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> :XD: :XD: I still haven't finished this one...too many interesting tatted ornaments took over.
> 
> Somewhere I have it pictured in ... here it is in 2nd place! It isn't Uhura, but another MMario pattern.


Looking gorgeous Karen. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Made it through Clue 1 of my Urquhart Shawl. The color is actually more red than this shows. Now I'm going to CO Uhura.


Looking beautiful Pam. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Julie. 💞


Thank you so much!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Because I am up too late again & Ann will be on the go much earlier than I, here is my update for the middle section.
> ======


Looks beautiful Jane. Love the colour and the beads.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> And a link from another thread I just read: http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2011/7/23/1311471766828-_corrected_counterpane_type_shawl_and_cot_blanket.pdf
> 
> I enjoy having counterpanes to work!


I have that counterpane pattern and the yarn for it. It's definitely on my to do list. I love it!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Clue 1 of Urquhart Castle. At present I am concentrating on two tests,trying to get as much done before LilyGo's first clue. This week I should be on top of everything, but then I will be up at Kat's all week babysitting the little ones and hoping I won't get too far behind.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I have finally blocked WTLF


 It's beautiful Melanie, I love it!!! 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Outstanding curtain Belle. It has been so interesting to watch your whole process in getting this beautiful curtain designed and knitted. It looks so perfect in that window, with the light coming through the pattern. So well done! 

Thanks all for your kind comments on my Uhura start. I decided to do the nupps since my beads won't arrive until Thursday! So I have now finished the first chart and am reviewing chart 2. 

Chris, glad you had a nice quiet holiday and got some wips finished. Sounds like you have quite the line up for the new year so far  

Tanya, the sock monkey is so much fun. I think the bright colors make it a great baby toy.

Mrs. Murdog, I have not seen this chart. Thanks for sharing. Lots of nice lace patterns!

Well Ann, this third one looks super! Love the color and beads and can definitely see those yarn overs now!

Ros, so glad you are feeling almost better. Beautiful pictures of your beautiful girls and so good to see Jackson again too! He sure does love his blankies!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Finally finished the sock monkey. Color a bit excessive but that is what happens when you run out of yarn and cannot match it.
> Took forever as the yarn was horrible to work with and it was killing my hand crocheting so tightly. But here it is:


It is fun, Tanya. A child will love it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie sorry to hear you are still dealing with hives. Hope you get some relief.


Same from me Ronie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

berigora said:


> I will keep in touch with this thread for sure, but I don't think the Aussie summer and knitting go together ...


I hadn't noticed your location. Ros is in Australia & Julie in New Zealand.
We'll still be around if/when you decide to knit it. You can still hang around & weigh in - everyone doesn't always work on the current project.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...eek I'm a fraud!!! ...


Can't believe that!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I don't know what a tab CO is Jane. I haven't done one.


I explained it briefly in the notes at the start - 5th post. But you can always search it on YouTube - easy to do & a little smoother looking than doing the rows of garter stitch.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Finally got the lace grafting information together. Wow was that an effort to find online. Won't even tell you how much time was spent on it. So please go back to the Grafting Party from last week and save all the links. Did find a free tutorial from Craftsy that is linked. Sign up for it now while it is free and then you can go back to listen and practice when you have the time.
> 
> And to make it easy for you:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379227-90.html#8475806


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I have two rows of nupps completed now- I think it is important not to be too tight making the loops, certainly for the purl back.


You are right there, Julie.
You can also complete them on the right side row using a crochet hook.





(Think I'll go back & add that on page 1.)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I explained it briefly in the notes at the start - 5th post. But you can always search it on YouTube - easy to do & a little smoother looking than doing the rows of garter stitch.


Thank you Jane. I'm going to read all of your notes properly, I just thought I would catch up first or at the very least attempt to catch up. I think if I have any suitable yarn in my stash I might attempt joining in on this one. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Yay! Finished the front of the aran. Now the sleeves , if I can work out how the increases work - not at all clear from the instructions. If I can't work it out I'll make them up; as long as I end up with the correct number of stitches it will be fine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looks beautiful Jane. Love the colour and the beads.💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Just checking in.. I am stuck on my mits so I will get some housework done while wait for a reply..  Still itching to cast on the Uhura  I just heard from my Daughter and she said my Son loves his new job and they love him!!! her BF bought him all the gear he needs to be working at the ski resort... so I am thrilled to know he is staying warm and doing well.


Great news about your son Ronie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...So I have now finished the first chart and am reviewing chart 2. ...


If you were thinking of adding beads as I did in chart 2, I started them in row 52.
Some people added them randomly in this section - like stars.
When do you think that your beads might arrive?

You could always just bead the lace border.

I was waiting to post the next stage - figured I'd wait a bit until someone was ready for it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I might attempt joining in on this one.


You'd knit it up in no time!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Yay! Finished the front of the aran. Now the sleeves ...


Way to go, Linda!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Tanya ...super monkey sure to bring happiness to someone .
> Lovely lace patterns Mrs m
> Julie your Uhara was a brill start .Caryn has done well too and looking at both of yours has helped me .I had started 2 in the cashmere then tried lace but was displeased with how it looked so now have done chart one in this pink I had left from the cable and lace scarf .I worked the yos differently as I think the way I was doing them on the return was making them too tight .


Uhura is beautiful in pink, Ann!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Free for the month of January
> Modern Vintage Hat and Cowl BY PETRA HOY
> http://international.elann.com/elann-shop/modern-vintage-hat-and-cowl/
> 
> ...


Thanks Jane, I love how you keep us supplied with gorgeous patterns. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Finished part one again


Looks so pretty Ann. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, that is absolutely amazing. Thank you so much for sharing. It looks stunning. Gorgeous.

Chris, you sound like you are a busy lady knittingwise. 

Tanya, your monkey is so cute. 

Yay, Julie, for nupps. 

What lovely stitches, Mrs Murdog. 

Ann, your pink start looks great!

Ros, so great to see you again.  Thankful you are feeling better. Thanks for the pictures. 

Good for you on finishing the front of your aran, Linda. 

Got in a hike today.  There is snow on the ground now and the creek has ice on the edges and around things sticking up in the middle. AND we had sunshine today. 

I am currently working on 3 baby sweaters that I need to get done. I also have a pair of mitts on the side. Need to get them done to keep my hands warm when hiking. And, of course, all of my other WIPs.

I took some time to organize my stash a bit. I went through and put all my repurposed yarn in one bin. I am also thinking of organizing the other yarn in weights.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> If Ann has that, how come I've got this? Am I going bonkers?


Looks great to me Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> I am on the first chart of Uhura, up to the nupp row. I was hoping to do beads,but my knit picks order has not come yet. If it doesn't come today, then I will do nupps, since I am not very patient.


It's beautiful Caryn. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> ...
> Yay, Julie, for nupps.
> ...


Thanks Bev! I can see a 13 stitch nupp being rather more difficult than the 5's I am doing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looks great to me Julie. 💞


Poor Ann pulled hers out again.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, I am sorry you had to tink. :thumbdown:


I'm sorry too Ann. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone -- Yep, it is a cold, bleak day with snow flurries, but I'm feeling really pretty good -- kind of a natural high. The curtain is up, the furniture rearranged and pics taken. And since all of you have been the nucleus of my cheering team I wanted to share with you.
> 
> Golly, it was only Jan 16th of last year (2015) that I finished drafting the charts for this curtain. It was designed to fit one of the windows in my front room that faces East and gets some pretty intensive morning sun at certain times of year. Therefore, the top of the curtain was knitted "solid" with stockinette stitch while the lower portion are lace panels. The whole thing is done in Crochet Thread 100% cotton Size 20 -- it seems to have taken about 13+ balls at 400 yds each of about 1 mile of thread. I used 2.75mm needles.
> 
> ...


Wow!!!! Belle it's so beautiful and such a big project!!! It's gorgeous, I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Finally finished the sock monkey. Color a bit excessive but that is what happens when you run out of yarn and cannot match it.
> Took forever as the yarn was horrible to work with and it was killing my hand crocheting so tightly. But here it is:


It's so cute Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I like the striping but had to add a lot more due to running out of the mustard color. I hope the mother and shortly, the baby will like it. She is due to be born within 2 weeks. I wanted to do a baby blanket but the mother rec'd 2 of them at the baby shower soo...


I would still do another baby blanket if you wanted to Tanya. They are always in the wash and as we all know Jackson is now 2 and is still carting them around and he has soooo many of them. He just loves them. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MrsMurdog said:


> I was cruising around pinterest and found this site. Thought I would share. Of course all of you lacey shawl knitters probably already know all of these charts.
> 
> http://www.laceknittingstitches.com/search/label/lace-charts


Thank you MrsMurdog. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is so good to have you back, Ros!!! Thank you for the wonderful photos of Jackson and girls. 

It is *COLD* here now with a strong south wind blowing for the second day. The girls left to go back to school and the house is sooooo quiet. :?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Tanya ...super monkey sure to bring happiness to someone .
> Lovely lace patterns Mrs m
> Julie your Uhara was a brill start .Caryn has done well too and looking at both of yours has helped me .I had started 2 in the cashmere then tried lace but was displeased with how it looked so now have done chart one in this pink I had left from the cable and lace scarf .I worked the yos differently as I think the way I was doing them on the return was making them too tight .


It's very pretty Ann. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello Ros- good to see you back, and our favourite little fellow- looking good as always, and with one of your blankets!


Hi Julie, thank you. I can't claim the credit for that shawl, my sister knitted it. I just did the seam for her. (Now she does it herself!!!) 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

berigora said:


> I will keep in touch with this thread for sure, but I don't think the Aussie summer and knitting go together ... it is a winter sport for sure at our place  so might have to wait until it is cooler. I was planning a gansey too and that is also on hold. We are promised 39 degrees next week ... (Have been in Australia since 1981 and still not used to this hot stuff.)


Glad you could join us. I was born here and I still hate the heat!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ros! As it is a sort of practise piece I decided to use the DK white I was given, I have two rows of nupps completed now- I think it is important not to be too tight making the loops, certainly for the purl back.


Looking forward to seeing it Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, so glad you are feeling almost better. Beautiful pictures of your beautiful girls and so good to see Jackson again too! He sure does love his blankies!


Thank you Caryn. Carmen and Rachel are travelling today to spend time with Jane and Keira-Lee so it will be an awesome reunion for them. I guess they will be partying tonight!!! Jackson sure does love his blankies. I wonder when or if he will grow out of them. Maybe I better start planning for some afghans for his bed for when he is older. 😳😍💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Can't believe that!


Thank you Jane!!! So you're not kicking me out!!! 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane, I love how you keep us supplied with gorgeous patterns. 💞


Now to find the time to create them!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> You'd knit it up in no time!


Hmmmm not sure about that, but I'm thinking I would like to at least give it a go!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, so great to see you again.  Thankful you are feeling better. Thanks for the pictures.
> .


Thank you Bev, it's nice to be back, I've missed you all!!! 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can see a 13 stitch nupp being rather more difficult than the 5's I am doing!


With the heavier yarn, it would be difficult to do more than 5.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane!!! So you're not kicking me out!!! 💞


Heaven forbid!
;-)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> It is so good to have you back, Ros!!! Thank you for the wonderful photos of Jackson and girls.
> 
> It is *COLD* here now with a strong south wind blowing for the second day. The girls left to go back to school and the house is sooooo quiet. :?


Thank you Toni, you're welcome. Stay safe!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Now to find the time to create them!


Time???? What is that??? A new kind of drink??? I wish I could knit in my sleep, but then I would spend the whole day visiting the frog pond. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Heaven forbid!
> ;-)


You are so adorable Jane!!! I love your sense of humour!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This was at the beach just over the road from Jane's, I'm glad I wasn't there, you all would have heard me screaming!!!&#128158;


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

For those of you that are no longer looking at the Tanya link, I found a large site full of free Shawl patterns for both knit and crochet.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=free+triangular+knit+shawl+pattern&biw=1600&bih=1083&tbm=isch&imgil=tuIluoniFE0P9M%253A%253BVGObFIk6lMvThM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fkateatherley.blogspot.com%25252F2010%25252F07%25252Ffree-pattern-basic-triangle-shawl-non.html&source=iu&pf=m&fir=tuIluoniFE0P9M%253A%252CVGObFIk6lMvThM%252C_&usg=__N5jN9T_Ns-FlW23fJWhpzgEi0FI%3D&ved=0ahUKEwjRjNmWspDKAhWEKB4KHQjICusQyjcIQQ&ei=7YSKVpHiM4TReIiQq9gO#imgrc=jYuh3TgiI2g2HM%3A&usg=__N5jN9T_Ns-FlW23fJWhpzgEi0FI%3D

I hope this works!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looking forward to seeing it Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> For those of you that are no longer looking at the Tanya link, I found a large site full of free Shawl patterns for both knit and crochet.
> 
> http://www.google.ca/search?q=free+triangular+knit+shawl+pattern&biw=1600&bih=1083&tbm=isch&imgil=tuIluoniFE0P9M%253A%253BVGObFIk6lMvThM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fkateatherley.blogspot.com%25252F2010%25252F07%25252Ffree-pattern-basic-triangle-shawl-non.html&source=iu&pf=m&fir=tuIluoniFE0P9M%253A%252CVGObFIk6lMvThM%252C_&usg=__N5jN9T_Ns-FlW23fJWhpzgEi0FI%3D&ved=0ahUKEwjRjNmWspDKAhWEKB4KHQjICusQyjcIQQ&ei=7YSKVpHiM4TReIiQq9gO#imgrc=jYuh3TgiI2g2HM%3A&usg=__N5jN9T_Ns-FlW23fJWhpzgEi0FI%3D
> 
> I hope this works!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> With the heavier yarn, it would be difficult to do more than 5.


That makes sense!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> This was at the beach just over the road from Jane's, I'm glad I wasn't there, you all would have heard me screaming!!!💞


I think it is a sort of beauty I can well do without!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... I wish I could knit in my sleep, but then I would spend the whole day visiting the frog pond. ...


Been there. Done that.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Some nice patterns and info there.

Sue


MrsMurdog said:


> I was cruising around pinterest and found this site. Thought I would share. Of course all of you lacey shawl knitters probably already know all of these charts.
> 
> http://www.laceknittingstitches.com/search/label/lace-charts


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> You are so adorable Jane!!! I love your sense of humour!!! 💞


 :-D


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> This was at the beach just over the road from Jane's, I'm glad I wasn't there, you all would have heard me screaming!!!💞


You can have them for me. No snakes in Newfoundland!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...I hope this works!


You have to remove the s in https for it to be a hot link - as Julie did when she reposted it as a quote.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You have to remove the s in https for it to be a hot link - as Julie did when she reposted it as a quote.


 :thumbup: I guess I should have said what I had done!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, that is looking good. You certainly are making progress.

Sue


annweb said:


> Tanya ...super monkey sure to bring happiness to someone .
> Lovely lace patterns Mrs m
> Julie your Uhara was a brill start .Caryn has done well too and looking at both of yours has helped me .I had started 2 in the cashmere then tried lace but was displeased with how it looked so now have done chart one in this pink I had left from the cable and lace scarf .I worked the yos differently as I think the way I was doing them on the return was making them too tight .


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

RosD said:


> This was at the beach just over the road from Jane's, I'm glad I wasn't there, you all would have heard me screaming!!!💞


Great photo, magnificent snake! Thanks for posting. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my loot from tonight's Knitting Guild meeting. I thought it was Noro at first. Not really the colours I would normally knit, but I can certainly see something for my granddaughter, Jacinta.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my loot from tonight's Knitting Guild meeting. I thought it was Noro at first. Not really the colours I would normally knit, but I can certainly see something for my granddaughter, Jacinta.
> 
> Sue


It will be interesting to see how it knits up, Sue!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Been there. Done that.


😀😀😀


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Finally finished the sock monkey. Color a bit excessive but that is what happens when you run out of yarn and cannot match it.
> Took forever as the yarn was horrible to work with and it was killing my hand crocheting so tightly. But here it is:


Well done, Tanya. A cute sock monkey.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> You can have them for me. No snakes in Newfoundland!


I don't want them either, I'm scared of them, but then again I think I've only seen 2 of them and that was when I was a child. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya ...super monkey sure to bring happiness to someone .
> Lovely lace patterns Mrs m
> Julie your Uhara was a brill start .Caryn has done well too and looking at both of yours has helped me .I had started 2 in the cashmere then tried lace but was displeased with how it looked so now have done chart one in this pink I had left from the cable and lace scarf .I worked the yos differently as I think the way I was doing them on the return was making them too tight .


That looks good, Ann.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you for the great start Jane. I think I'm feeling human again or at least I'm hoping so!!! I still have a bit of a cough. I thought I would post a couple of photos and then catch up on your LP. 💞 The last photo is of my daughters from left Carmen (Jackson's Mum), Rachel and Jane (Keira--Lee's Mum). It's so lovely to see Rachel, I haven't seen her for a long time. 😀


Glad you're feeling better, Ros. Great photos!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

berigora said:


> Great photo, magnificent snake! Thanks for posting. :thumbup:


You're welcome, I would have run back to Jane's. I love lizards but not snakes. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looking beautiful Pam. 💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The front of the Guernsey, now I can go no further, till I have my 2.25mm DPN's


That is really lovely. I love Ganseys and Arans. Is it for you?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I have started mine after a couple of wrong turns. I'm using an Ice superfine 50% silk, 40% merino and 10% kid mohair. I'll get a photo up after I have a bit more on the needles.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my loot from tonight's Knitting Guild meeting. I thought it was Noro at first. Not really the colours I would normally knit, but I can certainly see something for my granddaughter, Jacinta.
> 
> Sue


I think it will look gorgeous knitted up Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you're feeling better, Ros. Great photos!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev! I can see a 13 stitch nupp being rather more difficult than the 5's I am doing!


And you're not just whistling Dixie there.  If I ever do nupps again, I will try the crochet hook. 

Thanks, Dodie, for that link.  Beautiful shawls. Looking forward to seeing your start. 

Ooo, Sue, pretty, pretty. Love the colorway.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I thought I would post a couple of nice photos after the dreaded snake. Kisses for his daddy. &#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I thought I would post a couple of nice photos after the dreaded snake. Kisses for his daddy. 💞


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> That is really lovely. I love Ganseys and Arans. Is it for you?


Yes this one is for me- My old Aran jumper is reaching the end of it's life, and you really need several for winter- my next is on commission.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> And you're not just whistling Dixie there.  If I ever do nupps again, I will try the crochet hook.
> 
> Thanks, Dodie, for that link.  Beautiful shawls. Looking forward to seeing your start.
> 
> Ooo, Sue, pretty, pretty. Love the colorway.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I thought I would post a couple of nice photos after the dreaded snake. Kisses for his daddy. 💞


Better by far.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I have finally blocked WTLF. There are beads although hard to see in the photos. I used cobalt beads which are a good color match to the yarn.


It is absolutely gorgeous and the color is wonderful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my loot from tonight's Knitting Guild meeting. ...


I love that colourway, Sue!
I have 2 skeins of that in Autumn Mist.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I have started mine after a couple of wrong turns. I'm using an Ice superfine 50% silk, 40% merino and 10% kid mohair. I'll get a photo up after I have a bit more on the needles.


Make sure to bump the needle size up to accommodate that mohair. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle, your curtain is absolutely beautiful. It is great in the window with the plant in front of it.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Tanya, the sockmonkey is great fun.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> You have to remove the s in https for it to be a hot link - as Julie did when she reposted it as a quote.


I didn't realize it was there, sorry.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

RosD said:


> This was at the beach just over the road from Jane's, I'm glad I wasn't there, you all would have heard me screaming!!!💞


My husband wonders if this snake is a boa or a python. Do you have any idea?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Looking forward to seeing your start.
> 
> Ooo, Sue, pretty, pretty. Love the colorway.


I'll try to put a photo in tomorrow. Will have to have my husband do it, I haven't got a clue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I didn't realize it was there, sorry.


I forgot and did the same thing this morning. No worries!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ros, if I was you, I would start planning those afghans. You know what they say - "train up a child in the way he should go and when he is old he will walk (snuggle up) in it."


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I would still do another baby blanket if you wanted to Tanya. They are always in the wash and as we all know Jackson is now 2 and is still carting them around and he has soooo many of them. He just loves them. 💞


Thanx for that support. I should have thought of you and all the blankets you make for Jackson. BTW, he is growing so fast.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Better by far.


I agree with you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> My husband wonders if this snake is a boa or a python. Do you have any idea?


I had a look at the comments on the photo and they said it was a python. I still wouldn't want to come face to face with it!!! 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my loot from tonight's Knitting Guild meeting. I thought it was Noro at first. Not really the colours I would normally knit, but I can certainly see something for my granddaughter, Jacinta.
> 
> Sue


Nice colors. Let us know how you like working with it. I have some of their Mellowspun acrylic which is very soft.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ros, if I was you, I would start planning those afghans. You know what they say - "train up a child in the way he should go and when he is old he will walk (snuggle up) in it."


I think you are right Toni. It's so funny watching him when he puts his blankies on a lounge chair or something and dives face first into them. Snuggles with them and does it over and over again. At least if I start planning and making them now, I will have plenty of time to do them. Oh dear more WIPs!!!! 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I didn't realize it was there, sorry.


It's not a problem. We've become used to it - it's a quirk of KP.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanx for that support. I should have thought of you and all the blankets you make for Jackson. BTW, he is growing so fast.


You're welcome Tanya, I'm a big fan of baby shawls and blankets. It's great to make a couple in thicker yarn too, just as pretty and knits up fast. Also lasts for a long time too just because they are larger. Jackson sure is growing up fast and just as cute as ever!!! 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx everyone for you comments on the Sock Monkey. I so hope the mom likes it and encourages the baby to also.

Berigora--Have you thought of doing the shawl in a cotton or bamboo which would be more comfortable for your hot summer temps? We had sub-zero temps today here. More than happy to send some it your way.

Ann--your pink shawl looks good. Remember when you block it, those YOs will pop open.

Ros--so glad you are feeling better and back with us.

Dodie--thanx for the shawl link. It seems to be some kind of security thing I recall that when you copy and paste a link the confounded 's' gets added so the link won't work. It is easy to miss it, but also easy to correct.

Everyone is moving right along on the Uhura. Good project.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jane, if I post some pics of what I've got in my stash, will you help me choose something suitable for Uhura pretty please???&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--so glad you are feeling better and back with us.


Thank you Tanya, it's great to be back, I've missed so much. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Tanya, I'm a big fan of baby shawls and blankets. It's great to make a couple in thicker yarn too, just as pretty and knits up fast. Also lasts for a long time too just because they are larger. Jackson sure is growing up fast and just as cute as ever!!! 💞


Good idea to do a quickie in a worsted wt acrylic or blend. Will put it on my list. There are 2 babies now and my gd who is 5 already. It can become a lifetime job keeping up with their knitting projects.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jane, if I post some pics of what I've got in my stash, will you help me choose something suitable for Uhura pretty please???


You know we'll all give you feedback. 
The pattern indicates lace weight but the most popular weight was fingering. There were some done in Sport & even DK. So depending on how you wish to use it, you have a range of choices.
Solid or semi-tonal or maybe a yarn with long colour runs would be best.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> You know we'll all give you feedback.
> The pattern indicates lace weight but the most popular weight was fingering. There were some done in Sport & even DK. So depending on how you wish to use it, you have a range of choices.
> Solid or semi-tonal or maybe a yarn with long colour runs would be best.


Thank you Jane, we will be out for a while with Pete's Mum, I hope to take some photos of yarn when I get back. I really hope I have enough yarn of something suitable and then we see if I can do it!!! 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Dodie--thanx for the shawl link. It seems to be some kind of security thing I recall that when you copy and paste a link the confounded 's' gets added so the link won't work. It is easy to miss it,


I think the s on an url is a site you sign into, are a member of. It is a security thing as non-members cannot view the site, download patterns, etc. Depending on the level of security.

Some sites allow both so you might be a member but a non-member can still see and access portions of it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I really hope I have enough yarn of something suitable and then we see if I can do it!!!


Now, you know that you can do it, Ros!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thanx everyone for you comments on the Sock Monkey. I so hope the mom likes it and encourages the baby to also.
> 
> Berigora--Have you thought of doing the shawl in a cotton or bamboo which would be more comfortable for your hot summer temps? We had sub-zero temps today here. More than happy to send some it your way.
> 
> ...


Tamarque, I hadn't thought of that, good idea :thumbup: :thumbup: I do have some white cotton I could use.

I am wondering, MMario, would that work out? I was not going to include beads (not really me!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I agree with you Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, that is a great start. I have a couple of rows left for chart 1.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you all for your encouragement .
Good pics Ros .
I put pink beads which were on hand having done nupps on my failures .
They are not very obvious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thank you all for your encouragement .
> Good pics Ros .
> I put pink beads which were on hand having done nupps on my failures .
> They are not very obvious.


Ann they were not failures, but test swatches.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ann they were not failures, but test swatches.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Now, you now that you can do it, Ros!


Thank you Jane😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Yarns to choose from. Chocolate cashmere 8ply. I have 1000 yards or 500 grams. So sorry these are not great pics, but I'm sure you get the general idea of my yarn. I also have some denim coloured 4ply, denim coloured DK, some cream in 4ply and DK and some white in DK. I do have some gorgeous red cashmere but I vaguely remember thinking of using it for something else, but I'm not sure what I had in mind for it. Hopefully it will come to me.&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Blue cashmere 4ply, 1000 yards or 250 grams. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Misti Alpaca hand paint lace. 1748 yards or 200 grams. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Thank you all for your encouragement .
> Good pics Ros .


Thank you Ann. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I thought I would post a couple of nice photos after the dreaded snake. Kisses for his daddy. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*RosD* --> If this Uhura is for yourself...pick the light blue or cream as you're probably in hot weather still. If you were in your Fall/Winter season(s) I'd pick the Brown.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Ros, if I was you, I would start planning those afghans. You know what they say - "train up a child in the way he should go and when he is old he will walk (snuggle up) in it."


 :thumbup: :thumbup:



RosD said:


> and then we see if I can do it!!! 💞


Silly girl!  Of course you can. 

Wow, Ros. You have some gorgeous yarn. I am partial to the chocolate cashmere and the handpainted alpaca.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Silly girl!  Of course you can.
> 
> Wow, Ros. You have some gorgeous yarn. I am partial to the chocolate cashmere and the handpainted alpaca.


Unusually for me I would go for the chocolate, too, followed by the denim, then your painted yarn. 
BTW my first run is DK, creamy white.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ann they were not failures, but test swatches.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

That is a pretty snake to look at, but I would not be happy to just come across its path either Ros.
All the yarns are beautiful, but I love the blue yarn!

Sue, the yarn from your group is lovely. It looks like it has a nice sheen to it. Will be looking forward to see what you make with it.

Dodie, your yarn sounds really pretty too. Looking forward to the pictures. 

I have read through the chart 2 instructions with all your wonderful notes Jane and will get to that sometime today. My beads will not be getting here until Thursday, so I will probably just use them on the border, if at all.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, most definitely test swatches for those first runs. 

Ros, I am really not sure which fiber is best for your use, but the hand painted alpaca jumped right out of the screen and caught my attention.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, they are so very pretty. All of them. :thumbup:

I meant your daughters but I do like all of your yarns, too. For me it would be the blue but I love the colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my loot from tonight's Knitting Guild meeting. I thought it was Noro at first. Not really the colours I would normally knit, but I can certainly see something for my granddaughter, Jacinta.
> 
> Sue


Great loot!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I thought I would post a couple of nice photos after the dreaded snake. Kisses for his daddy. 💞


What a cutie!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> The ice is starting to form and the winds are blowing on Lake Superior. I think I see a lace pattern developing here....
> 
> https://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> I am on the first chart of Uhura, up to the nupp row. I was hoping to do beads,but my knit picks order has not come yet. If it doesn't come today, then I will do nupps, since I am not very patient.


Lovely start, Caryn!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone -- Yep, it is a cold, bleak day with snow flurries, but I'm feeling really pretty good -- kind of a natural high. The curtain is up, the furniture rearranged and pics taken. And since all of you have been the nucleus of my cheering team I wanted to share with you.


Absolutely breathtaking, Belle!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle!!!!! That is stunning!! absolutly amazing  You really need to enter this in the State Fair this year...  I love it... you have so much more patience than I do but if I thought I could do something like this from pencil and paper to hanging in the window I would find the patience.. you did a great job designing this!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Finally finished the sock monkey. Color a bit excessive but that is what happens when you run out of yarn and cannot match it.
> Took forever as the yarn was horrible to work with and it was killing my hand crocheting so tightly. But here it is:


He's sweet!! I love the Dreadlocks  I know she will love him!! Sock Monkeys are so popular again!! We sell some things with the sock monkey on it at the store.. like those 'Jack in the Box' toy's only the monkey pops up.. still scares me LOL and change purses and also bandaids... they are so popular..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Mrs. Murdog thanks for the link to the lace stitches site!! you can never have to many resources 

Ann I like this one the best! although I do like the pink and blue yarn too... I was wondering how were you doing your YO's and how are you doing them now that they are working better for you... I think the YO is as simple as it gets as far as knitting stitches goes... but is also tricky to get them to be as pretty as possible


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

berigora said:


> ...I do have some white cotton I could use. ... would that work out?


Sure - lots of shawls out there made of cotton. There were a couple of the FOs done in cotton.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...I put pink beads ... They are not very obvious.


I could see the beads in the picture.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Ros it is good to see you here.. and feeling like your up to some visiting... love seeing pictures of our Jackson and your daughters are beautiful!! I bet you are just a stunning  I'm glad you had a good visit with them!

Sue that is beautiful yarn.. I am not sure what you will do with it either but it will be fun to see it knitted up!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I didn't realize it was there, sorry.


they have started sneaking them in... we have all been caught and we all still get caught  so no worries.. LOL we also all know how to help each other out and fix them


----------



## MMario (Jun 24, 2013)

berigora said:


> Tamarque, I hadn't thought of that, good idea :thumbup: :thumbup: I do have some white cotton I could use.
> 
> I am wondering, MMario, would that work out? I was not going to include beads (not really me!).


It should work fine in cotton - it isn't one of the type patterns that depends on the extra "stretch" of wool.
MM


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Misti Alpaca hand paint lace. 1748 yards or 200 grams. 💞


Beautiful yarns!!! now I want to buy more yarn... LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Yarns to choose from. Chocolate cashmere 8ply. I have 1000 yards or 500 grams... Blue cashmere 4ply, 1000 yards or 250 grams...Misti Alpaca hand paint lace. 1748 yards or 200 grams...


The first thing that strikes me is that you have 3 different weights.

The Chocolate is much heavier so you will get a bigger shawl - i.e. much warmer & more coverage.

The Blue would be a fingering weight - which was the most popular choice of yarn weights. It would make a nice sized piece - smallish shawl according to the pattern but you can do extra reps on the border if you want it to be larger & you have plenty of yarn for that.

The Misti Alpaca - Oh, my <drool> - looks to have lovely hints of colour ready to reveal themselves. This is a lace weight & will result in a shawlette size - I can imagine how soft & delicate it would be. You've got lots of it so you should be able to get another full sized shawl plus Uhura from it. That being said, I would hang onto that one for a shawl that calls for more yarn - like a 3/4 panel version.

Do you have someone in mind as a recipient? That would influence the colour & weight you would use. It might end up like the Ashton & you'll end up doing a half a dozen when your daughters & co. see your beautiful work.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning/Evening all  Yesterday was quite a day... the Dr. didn't really have much more to help me with.. as far as the hives go..  he did suggest a few things that I am willing to try, and then I see him in a month! I only gained 4 pounds over the holidays!! I am sure I would be working off lots of it week if it weren't for the tacos we had last night.. it was Taco Tuesdays.. I picked up my taco and it just ran with grease .. I squeezed out as much as possible.. put the other two on napkins off to the side and complained.. I told them I couldn't eat them.. but you know what they were great!! I could only eat 2 they were so big.. but I am sure my heart and body fat are not happy with me right now... they assured me that it was water to keep the meat moist.. and were not going to charge me for them.. I told them they tasted just fine and that the only reason I didn't finish is because I was full... I hate for the new place to get a bad rep!! they are working so hard to make it... 
With all these beautiful pictures of yarn and Uhura starts I want to knit something right now  but I have to get ready for work  LOL.. I have 2 things on the needles but it is 'inventory' time at work and we are getting new carpet put in...(long hard days) it is like listening to the tv with those carpet layers in there.. they just chat away like we aren't even there... did you all know that a movie takes up about 1 gig of memory on your devices...LOL any way I am working all day shifts until we open again so that really cuts into my knitting time.... I am bushed when I get home... I doubt hubby will take me out to eat again tonight.. now that would just be spoiling me  he did clean the kitchen before I got home last night.. he is such thoughtful man... I thought for sure it would still be waiting on me.. 
Have a great day/night all I'll check back in tomorrow...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The first thing that strikes me is that you have 3 different weights.
> 
> The Chocolate is much heavier so you will get a bigger shawl - i.e. much warmer & more coverage.
> 
> ...


Sounds, Jane, as if you have Ros, and her family and friends, very well sussed! Who but Ros would be so soft- hearted as to make so many lovely objects for people!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning/Evening all  Yesterday was quite a day... the Dr. didn't really have much more to help me with.. as far as the hives go..  he did suggest a few things that I am willing to try, and then I see him in a month! I only gained 4 pounds over the holidays!! I am sure I would be working off lots of it week if it weren't for the tacos we had last night.. it was Taco Tuesdays.. I picked up my taco and it just ran with grease .. I squeezed out as much as possible.. put the other two on napkins off to the side and complained.. I told them I couldn't eat them.. but you know what they were great!! I could only eat 2 they were so big.. but I am sure my heart and body fat are not happy with me right now... they assured me that it was water to keep the meat moist.. and were not going to charge me for them.. I told them they tasted just fine and that the only reason I didn't finish is because I was full... I hate for the new place to get a bad rep!! they are working so hard to make it...
> With all these beautiful pictures of yarn and Uhura starts I want to knit something right now  but I have to get ready for work  LOL.. I have 2 things on the needles but it is 'inventory' time at work and we are getting new carpet put in...(long hard days) it is like listening to the tv with those carpet layers in there.. they just chat away like we aren't even there... did you all know that a movie takes up about 1 gig of memory on your devices...LOL any way I am working all day shifts until we open again so that really cuts into my knitting time.... I am bushed when I get home... I doubt hubby will take me out to eat again tonight.. now that would just be spoiling me  he did clean the kitchen before I got home last night.. he is such thoughtful man... I thought for sure it would still be waiting on me..
> Have a great day/night all I'll check back in tomorrow...


So you are stuck with the itches?
Hoping you get home not too bushed, after work, another meal out would be great in these circumstances!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I have read through the chart 2 instructions with all your wonderful notes Jane and will get to that sometime today...


Okay - I just reread my notes on working that chart & I think that I have to go back & revise it.
You actually work the chart 4 times: twice on one side of the spine & twice on the other; once reading from right to left & the other from left to right.

So on row 50, using the chart:
Knit 3 (edge), knit from the YO to the centre cross hatched stitch & back to the YO, Knit 3 (spine), knit from the YO to the centre cross hatched stitch & back to the YO, Knit 3 (edge).

Remember if you are working back & forth between the written & the charts, you have to adjust the row # by 5 i.e. chart row 50 = written row 55.


> My beads will not be getting here until Thursday, so I will probably just use them on the border, if at all.


The beads will add nice weight to the border. 
I haven't finished writing up my notes on that section because there are alternate possibilities that I want to mention.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Ros ...your daughters are beautiful!! ...


I missed pics of Ros's daughters - must have been added after I moved on. I went back but don't see them - but of course, I already know that they are beautiful - like their mother, I am sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW I am now up to row 71, I have had to fudge a mistake back about row 50 to get there- could not bring myself to tink back, to try to work out where I had gone wrong, and frankly I don't think you would know. I am enjoying the break from my Guernsey, but as it cooled to only 16 degrees last night (Celsius) I may get a sleeve started soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I am now up to row 71, I have had to fudge a mistake back about row 50 to get there...


Did you remember to check the errata?

 written line 61: should read O, k7, O, skp. 
(the O between the k7 and skp is missing from the writtten)

 line 81 ends (k2, O)x2,k2]x2 
it should end (k2,O)x2,k3]x2


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The photo is on page 21, Jane - a long way back!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Did you remember to check the errata?
> 
>  written line 61: should read O, k7, O, skp.
> (the O between the k7 and skp is missing from the writtten)
> ...


Thanks, Jane.
The Stitch count is ok, I can see that this would be a real case for reading from the charts- I am going to find out if anyone has an enlarging printer up town I know the Library has one, but they are awkward to get to, now-a-days, and I won't have a lot of spare time.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The beads will add nice weight to the border.
> I haven't finished writing up my notes on that section because there are alternate possibilities that I want to mention.


Thanks for the more detailed explanation. I do have a question about that skp after the yo in the column. It just would go *after* the yo, which would be only on the return part of the chart, correct? And this only happens for rows 68 and 78, yes?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here are my starts for the New Year! Elizabeth's beaded scarf and Uhuru. Both are Posh Yarns but the scarf is lace weight held double.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my starts for the New Year! Elizabeth's beaded scarf and Uhuru. Both are Posh Yarns but the scarf is lace weight held double.


Looking so nice. Love the colors. I have preferred working lace wt double strand myself.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Tanya :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my starts for the New Year! Elizabeth's beaded scarf and Uhuru. Both are Posh Yarns but the scarf is lace weight held double.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... a question about that skp after the yo in the column. It just would go *after* the yo, which would be only on the return part of the chart, correct? And this only happens for rows 68 and 78, yes?


Yes - this is correct.
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my starts for the New Year! Elizabeth's beaded scarf and Uhuru. Both are Posh Yarns but the scarf is lace weight held double.


Two beautiful starts, Norma.
I am itching to get at the January section of 2016!
So many lovely renditions!
I notice that you are doing a GS spine with Uhura.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my starts for the New Year! Elizabeth's beaded scarf and Uhuru. Both are Posh Yarns but the scarf is lace weight held double.


Both are looking super Norma. Th Uhura really looks like the sky and stars. both yarns look so yummy!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - this is correct.
> :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> :thumbup:


FYI: The lace pattern developed so quickly it is scary! Well, very much of a fun surprise anyway. Not only that, but the pansy shawl pattern has all of its parts. I'm going to be busy testing away!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Two beautiful starts, Norma.
> I am itching to get at the January section of 2016!
> So many lovely renditions!
> I notice that you are doing a GS spine with Uhura.


That was what I noticed too- looks very different!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I could see the beads in the picture.


Me, too. They looked great!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my starts for the New Year! Elizabeth's beaded scarf and Uhuru. Both are Posh Yarns but the scarf is lace weight held double.


Beautiful, Norma! I really like how the lace edge pattern turned out with the double strand. (I'm seriously considering frogging mine and doing the same.)

Your Uhura is sooo nice!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Two beautiful starts, Norma.
> I am itching to get at the January section of 2016!
> So many lovely renditions!
> I notice that you are doing a GS spine with Uhura.


Thanks. I have never done a GS spine before so I thought it would be a change. I did toy with changing it but changed my mind.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Beautiful, Norma! I really like how the lace edge pattern turned out with the double strand. (I'm seriously considering frogging mine and doing the same.)
> 
> Your Uhura is sooo nice!


That is very pretty. I just thought the lace weight was very fine :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Both are looking super Norma. Th Uhura really looks like the sky and stars. both yarns look so yummy!


Thanks, Caryn. They are lovely to knit with :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty. I just thought the lace weight was very fine :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma. Yes, the lace weight is a very fine strand.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Beautiful, Norma! I really like how the lace edge pattern turned out with the double strand. (I'm seriously considering frogging mine and doing the same.)
> ...


Oh, no - You can't frog it! It is beautiful!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh My Goodness, I just found this and the topic already has 33 pages. Now do I knit or read 33 pages? Why just on page 1 there are words that terrified me. Not Really, Folks. Are there really people who will finish this in 2 weeks? and 2 weeks from when. I guess I really do have to read. It sounds so interesting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, no - You can't frog it! It is beautiful!


Thanks for your support, Jane! It has character, that's for sure!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

marimom said:


> Oh My Goodness, I just found this and the topic already has 33 pages. Now do I knit or read 33 pages? Why just on page 1 there are words that terrified me. Not Really, Folks. Are there really people who will finish this in 2 weeks? and 2 weeks from when. I guess I really do have to read. It sounds so interesting.


Welcome to LP! Just jump in with your cast on and enjoy! The projects get done when they get done, not necessarily within the two weeks. We just keep sharing later.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

marimom said:


> ...Now do I knit or read 33 pages?


Read the first page & CO, then read what you can of the rest while you knit. We chat a lot while we work but don't feel any obligation to react to everyone's banter.

The first 5 posts contain the info on the project itself. You really should read those since there are some pointers on how to interpret the pattern & a few errors are corrected.
If there are any points brought up in the discussion that would help, I will go back & add them there.



> Are there really people who will finish this in 2 weeks?


I knit mine in a week while working on other projects. It doesn't take a long time, really. Pretty well everyone is working on more than one project, I would say.


> and 2 weeks from when.


Doesn't matter - it doesn't need to be finished in the two weeks. We have lots of projects that we finish much later on - because we all suffer from severe Castonitis.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Just jump in with your cast on and enjoy! ...


At first glance, I was thinking that someone had broken a bone & I had missed the reference. DUH!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Beautiful, Norma! I really like how the lace edge pattern turned out with the double strand. (I'm seriously considering frogging mine and doing the same.)
> 
> Your Uhura is sooo nice!


Your lace is so beautiful and delicate. It shows the lace pattern wonderfully. It seems a shame to frog it, unless of course you want a different feel for your scarf.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I agree with Jane it is far too beautiful to frog. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Marimom--time is not of the essence here. We simply organize our 'parties' for a 2 week span but they are very fluid with people starting/finishing their projects whenever they can.

What we do like is pictures--we love to see pictures at any stage along the way of what you are doing. We also like to see pictures of anything that strikes you.

No pressure--just good comradery.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> At first glance, I was thinking that someone had broken a bone & I had missed the reference. DUH!


  I didn't even catch that until you mentioned it! :lol:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for all your support, ladies! I think I will leave it as is - blind man on a galloping horse.  There are so many other fun things to be knitting, you know.  (There is no way that I mean to imply that the edge was not fun. I have wanted to try that one for a l-o-n-g time.  )


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie, I sure hope you can figure out the source of your hives soon. Are there any new foods or products around you that weren't before?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I think I will leave it as is - blind man on a galloping horse...


Was there something wrong with it?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

NORMA!!!! I love the color and look of your 2016 scarf start, I am so jealous . . . . . .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my starts for the New Year! Elizabeth's beaded scarf and Uhuru. Both are Posh Yarns but the scarf is lace weight held double.


Both are great and I love the colors!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Beautiful, Norma! I really like how the lace edge pattern turned out with the double strand. (I'm seriously considering frogging mine and doing the same.)
> 
> Your Uhura is sooo nice!


Looks good, Toni, and lovely color.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Interesting
Pfeilraupe by Alpi Alpenrose
http://alpis-farbenrausch.blogspot.ch/p/strickanleitunen.html

'My Favourite Things' Infinity Scarf by Jill McGee
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-favourite-things-infinity-scarf

Looks familiar but I dont see it in my files.
S9026 Shawl by Schachenmayr Design Team
http://us.schachenmayr.com/free-patterns/crocheted-wrap-s9026


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--next scarf you can work double strand lace wt. This one is looking good right now.

Ronie--are you aware that many of the toxins in our food and environment can cause conditions like hives. GMO's for one increasing example and the toxic chemicals used by agribusiness. I know you try to eat well, but you do eat out often it seems and you can be assured, unless eating certified organic food, you are eating lots of these toxins. Other sources may be from household cleaners and other body products where there is virtually no oversight to the dangers of chemicals being used. Just some thoughts to consider regarding these confounded hives you have. I feel bad for you.

This LP KAL is going along so well.

Just spent some time tearing into the mass of stash trying to figure out how to organize it, and where to organize it. That is the biggest problem I think. Can't believe I found a wound up ball of LB sock yarn eaten most likely by a mouse! And I really liked this yarn. Have one pair of socks made with it. On the plus side, I did find some white yarn for mittens for my older GD so made some headway. Now looking for some yarn for a night cap for the friend who has spent hours on my messed up computers. Found some Afro-Centric motifs in Marianne Isager's book Knitting Our of Africa. So nice that she has the charts for all her patterning. Am narrowing something down and trying to figure out what yarn to use. I think this will be a challenge in strand knitting. I think it is going to have to be fingering weight.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Jane: Are we supposed to knit from both the chart and the written instructions? I just read that somewhere. I've just been working from the chart. 

I'm on row 16 of the chart, which would be row 21 of the written instructions. So far, other than it being way too small, it looks just fine. I may tear it out and double the yarn now that I know what I'm doing (more or less!).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> NORMA!!!! I love the color and look of your 2016 scarf start, I am so jealous . . . . . .


Thank you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL: Your 2016 scarf is lovely as is the color.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Norma: Both of the starts are just wonderful. 

I will have John photo mine and put them up, I promise. Depending on how much I get done it will be either tonight or tomorrow night.

I have doctor's appts. both this afternoon and tomorrow afternoon, so it's hard to get much done with so much time spent going back & forth and then waiting for the docs. After the appt. today, John will be taking me out to dinner, so that cuts even more into knitting time, but it is lots of fun being with him out and about!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Dodie. Do in enjoy your dinner out :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Do in enjoy your dinner out :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, I certainly will.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Jane: Are we supposed to knit from both the chart and the written instructions? I just read that somewhere. I've just been working from the chart.


No - you can use just the charts. Sometimes people like to double check from one or the other if something isn't really clear - especially at the start.


> So far, other than it being way too small, it looks just fine. I may tear it out and double the yarn now that I know what I'm doing ...


What yarn weight & needle size are you using?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Two beautiful knits Norma .Your start on the scarf is so delicate Toni .It would be tragic to start again .
My Uhara is standing while I start the mitts as the beads arrived earlier .I am having a few problems as having chosen navy blue I am struggling to see the sts .so am waiting for daylight .mind you it is so dull during the day I will see little difference .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...After the appt. today, John will be taking me out to dinner, so that cuts even more into knitting time, but it is lots of fun being with him out and about!


Have fun!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Question: Am looking for a fingering yarn for a night cap and wondering what people think of the Knit Pick Comfy yarn. It is a pima cotton and acrylic. Will it make a stretchy fabric and hold its shape? It needs to be machine washable and offer some head warmth while sleeping. Any other suggestions also welcome


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ooh, 12 pages to get caught up on.

Welcome back Ros, glad you are feeling better.

I see some new names here, welcome to the Lace Party.

I like the new start Ann.

Glad you got in a hike Bev.

Nupps are not all that bad Julie, congrats on tackling them 

Nice loot Sue. Long or short color runs?

Both starts look good Norma. I love the purple yarn. I have yet to purchase Posh Yarns but must make an attempt soon. I like the GS spine and might try that on my next Uhura.

Your shawl start is very delicate looking Toni. Pretty 

I think we have Taco Wednesday tonight Ronie, gotta go and check. I am hungry and tacos sound good right now 

Y'all added three more pages while I was typing, lol.

Tanya, I used Knit Picks Comfy in fingering for a baby blanket. They wash it often and so far it has held its shape. I don't think it stretches too much, certainly not like wool does when knitting it up, but I have not worn it myself. It is a nice soft yarn so does feel good against the skin (again, while knitting it).

No knitting yesterday or so far today. I hope I can get something done on Urquhart tonight after work so I can cast on Uhura. I still have to wind the yarn for that one though. 

Hope all have a great night,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ooh, 12 pages to get caught up on.
> 
> Welcome back Ros, glad you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


Much of what Melanie has said, is what I feel, except it is only approaching mid-day here, and Ros will be just gone 4 am.. Just got back a wee while ago from an only partly successful excursion out.
Started row 77- I am so enjoying the change from the Gansey. Only snag is because the balls are only 1 oz, I am having to join in very frequently. Thank heavens for the Russian Join.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...No knitting yesterday or so far today.


Oh, No! I hope you aren't suffering withdrawal symptoms. Quick pick up those needles!


> I hope I can get something done on Urquhart tonight after work so I can cast on Uhura. I still have to wind the yarn for that one though...


Looking forward to seeing both starts.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Sure - lots of shawls out there made of cotton. There were a couple of the FOs done in cotton.


Well I had better do a few swatches then


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ooh, 12 pages to get caught up on.
> 
> Welcome back Ros, glad you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the quick feedback on the Comfy yarn. Perhaps using an elastic carry along thread for the cuff. Want to make sure it stays on a bald head while sleeping. LOL>


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

MMario said:


> It should work fine in cotton - it isn't one of the type patterns that depends on the extra "stretch" of wool.
> MM


Thanks MM I will go ahead!! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

berigora said:


> Well I had better do a few swatches then


I used a mercerized cotton on a shawl last year that was a pretty large one. It's weight felt good and I didn't even block it which would have stretched it out a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

berigora said:


> Well I had better do a few swatches then


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my starts for the New Year! Elizabeth's beaded scarf and Uhuru. Both are Posh Yarns but the scarf is lace weight held double.


Norma, what dramatic colors. Love them. Great starts. 

Toni, yours looks great also. So delicate. 

Jane, loved Pfeilraupe. Printed it out. It's all your fault.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my starts for the New Year! Elizabeth's beaded scarf and Uhuru. Both are Posh Yarns but the scarf is lace weight held double.


Oooo, really pretty, love the colours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Beautiful, Norma! I really like how the lace edge pattern turned out with the double strand. (I'm seriously considering frogging mine and doing the same.)
> 
> Your Uhura is sooo nice!


So beautifully delicate, Toni.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Cursing myself. My sister had her knee replacement today and we sat with her husband while she was in theatre and then sat and chatted with her for an hour before taking him home - no problem with that but I left my knitting behind. 4 hours of knitting time lost! Like I said before, I'm such a muppet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Cursing myself. My sister had her knee replacement today and we sat with her husband while she was in theatre and then sat and chatted with her for an hour before taking him home - no problem with that but I left my knitting behind. 4 hours of knitting time lost! Like I said before, I'm such a muppet.


I read that at first that you had lost it- far better that it was just at home! Muppets unite- I left mine at home today, and as always was way too early for my appointment. Ah well...

Edit: how is your sister?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> ... the pansy shawl pattern has all of its parts.


An-ti-ci-pa-ya-shun!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> (I'm seriously considering frogging mine and doing the same.)


This is so light and delicate! I love it like this!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, loved Pfeilraupe. Printed it out. It's all your fault.


Oops!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ... 4 hours of knitting time lost! ...


I keep telling you, "Don't leave home without it!"
I hope your sister's surgery went well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--hope your sister is okay and heals well. Anxiety makes us forget the most obvious of things--like leaving our knitting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Was there something wrong with it?


After the fact, I discovered a couple of errors. Both of them close together. I must have been really distracted. 

Thank you, everyone, for your Year of Lace support. The samples that I have seen seem like they have so much definition of the stitches - maybe they are using smaller needles. This one will be very delicate, for sure!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

How is your sister doing, Linda? Will you be able to see her soon and get your project?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> An-ti-ci-pa-ya-shun!


You and me both!!! Right now it is only on paper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A quick shot of my Uhura, at row 82, sorry I was too lazy to stand up and display it on the table.
You can see Ringo's shoulder and ear beyond.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking good, Julie!!!

Look at the picture we got on our hike this afternoon. It's a beaver. He thought he was hiding from us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Looking good, Julie!!!
> 
> Look at the picture we got on our hike this afternoon. It's a beaver. He thought he was hiding from us.


Thanks Bev- it's not perfect- one of my fudging jobs, but I've had a lot of interruptions today!
I guess he thought if he kept still enough, YOU would disappear- and you probably did carry on walking!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...The samples that I have seen seem like they have so much definition of the stitches...


I think that most of them are fingering weight. Yours is lace weight, right?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A quick shot of my Uhura, at row 82, sorry I was too lazy to stand up and display it on the table.
> You can see Ringo's shoulder and ear beyond.


I see Ringo. 
You are moving along very well, Julie. I'd better post my Chart 3 notes tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I see Ringo.
> You are moving along very well, Julie. I'd better post my Chart 3 notes tomorrow!


Thank you, Jane, that will be great!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, I hope your sister has a quick and easy recovery. Sorry you forgot your knitting.

Now I see Ringo, Julie.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I would have been screaming too. I can't stand snakes. I had a couple of encounters with snakes when I was little in Australia, and I really don't like them.

Sue


RosD said:


> This was at the beach just over the road from Jane's, I'm glad I wasn't there, you all would have heard me screaming!!!💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So you are stuck with the itches?
> Hoping you get home not too bushed, after work, another meal out would be great in these circumstances!


Thank you Julie! He said Witch Hazel could help or cortizone might help but nothing to get rid of them but allergy medicine.. I need to get to the pharmacy but I am working  work will let up soon.. then I should start to feel better  This evening hubby made us a wonderful dinner  I'm lucky he is a good cook!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ros. I will be keeping my eyes open for a good pattern.

Sue


RosD said:


> I think it will look gorgeous knitted up Sue. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I really like that blue.

Sue


RosD said:


> Blue cashmere 4ply, 1000 yards or 250 grams. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Both are beautiful blues.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Here are my starts for the New Year! Elizabeth's beaded scarf and Uhuru. Both are Posh Yarns but the scarf is lace weight held double.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma that is very pretty!! I love them both! I actually thought that when you all knitted with 2 strands of lace weight yarn that you wound them both together... this is what is holding me back from using mine!!! I feel like I need a great big "L" on my forehead... LOL Thanks for clearing this up for my foggy brain! 

Toni I understand wanting to work with a heavier gauge yarn.. but this pink is so pretty!! and delicate I am sure you will be pleased with the results if you went ahead with it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, I hope your sister has a quick and easy recovery. Sorry you forgot your knitting.
> 
> Now I see Ringo, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, that is looking good.

Sue


TLL said:


> Beautiful, Norma! I really like how the lace edge pattern turned out with the double strand. (I'm seriously considering frogging mine and doing the same.)
> 
> Your Uhura is sooo nice!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I think that most of them are fingering weight. Yours is lace weight, right?


The packaging says #1. It is supposed to be sock yarn, but it is really light. I'm going to go with it. It will be very pretty and I haven't had anything in that color for a very long time. I'm due.  Thanks again, everyone. You are the best. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, your Uhura is marvelous! It is so fun to see Ringo in the corner of your photo.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> The packaging says #1. It is supposed to be sock yarn, but it is really light.


The yarn that I am using is listed as Sport weight but is really (to me) heavy lace weight.


> I'm going to go with it. It will be very pretty and I haven't had anything in that color for a very long time. I'm due.


I had my yarn picked out but I am liking the delicacy of yours so much that I am strongly considering switching to lace weight.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, hope your sister's surgery went well. It's a shame you forgot your knitting as that would have helped the time pass faster.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking good, Julue. You are really making progress.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> A quick shot of my Uhura, at row 82, sorry I was too lazy to stand up and display it on the table.
> You can see Ringo's shoulder and ear beyond.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> What yarn weight & needle size are you using?


I'm using a size 5 (3.75 mm) and superfine (size 0) yarn. I think if I put 2 of the strands together, it would look better. I thing two strands will be about the same as lace weight.

I'll put a picture up tomorrow. John has promised!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx for the quick feedback on the Comfy yarn. Perhaps using an elastic carry along thread for the cuff. Want to make sure it stays on a bald head while sleeping. LOL>


That would be a good idea.. I have used it for several scarfs and I steam blocked it and it washes very well... I love it.. but it is stretchy and I think adding some elastic carry along thread would certainly help..

Also thanks for the feed back.. I am sure that my allergy tests didn't include GMO's .. Another reason I wish we could grow more of our own food.. They are doing more blood work and if needed I can get another series of blood work that I would need to go outside my Dr.s office to get drawn.. I have no clue what is going on.. I know I was under a lot of stress... and that could do it.. it is what hubby thinks.. I doubt I'll ever know what is causing it.. I am ready to go on a broth and water diet!  or a detox.. I have some of the stuff we talked about awhile ago and my health food store carry's it.. too tired to go look right now though..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie that is really looking nice... you are moving along very well... I bet if feels good too! I see Ringo... your loyal companion  I love it when mine sit by my feet.. 

Bev that is adorable... and a great shot!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had my yarn picked out but I am liking the delicacy of yours so much that I am strongly considering switching to lace weight.


I did this years advent scarf in a heavy fingering and it is really going to a warm scarf! very soft and thick.. but it grew and grew and grew I didn't do near as many charts as some of you did... this is something to think about with your yarn.. maybe a swatch would help you decide


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well again no knitting today  I might squeeze in a few rows of my shawl.. but I am too tired to concentrate.. and I really really really want to finish up my first few clues to the 'Catch a Falling Star' mits!! I love my yarn and the way the stitches look so far.. I just don't dare attempt it.. I'd mess it up for sure.. 

I am going to get off of here now.. several pages later.. catching up has been fun and I love seeing what everyone is doing... but I'm pooped!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm using a size 5 (3.75 mm) and superfine (size 0) yarn. I think if I put 2 of the strands together, it would look better. I thing two strands will be about the same as lace weight.


It's hard to judge what the weight is from the # - US & UK don't always agree. What is the weight & yardage?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you Julie! He said Witch Hazel could help or cortizone might help but nothing to get rid of them but allergy medicine.. I need to get to the pharmacy but I am working  work will let up soon.. then I should start to feel better  This evening hubby made us a wonderful dinner  I'm lucky he is a good cook!


I know which treatment I would be plumping for and that is not the cortisone- Fale was a good cook when he put his mind to it- he used to love preparing the vegetables to eat- it does make such a difference.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I keep telling you, "Don't leave home without it!"
> I hope your sister's surgery went well.


Me, too, Linda.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, your Uhura is marvelous! It is so fun to see Ringo in the corner of your photo.


Thank you, Toni- it will be useful when I go every so often down to Hamilton. Ringo is never very far away!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That's looking good, Julue. You are really making progress.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue! And I am enjoying the process.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm using a size 5 (3.75 mm) and superfine (size 0) yarn. I think if I put 2 of the strands together, it would look better. I thing two strands will be about the same as lace weight.
> 
> I'll put a picture up tomorrow. John has promised!


I'll try to get a photo tomorrow when I get back home. Got my mom all sorted out for now and have had a great visit with my sister. Am on row 35 of my Uhura.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

For those who are forging ahead, here are my notes on the last section: The Warp Space Edge.
*Chart 3 *
If using the charts, remember that you start & end RS rows with K4 - *not* K3.
Maintain the 3-stitch GS edge & the 3-stitch stocking stitch spine. The sections between the edge & the spine are worked in GS.

In this section, RS rows are worked:
K4, work chart 13 times, K3, work chart 13 times, K4.

WS rows are worked:
K to spine, P3, K to end.

The border can be extended by repeating charted rows 118 - 123; WRITTEN rows 123 - 128.
===============
I made some adjustments to mine:
I continued to work this section in stocking stitch so the WS rows were worked:
K3, P to last 3 stitches, K3.

On the last RS row, before the BO, I knit all the way across.
I continued with the faux cable in the spine.

My beading scheme with other possibilities, plus pics, to follow soon.

I have added these notes to posts 4 & 5 on page 1.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie that is really looking nice... you are moving along very well... I bet if feels good too! I see Ringo... your loyal companion  I love it when mine sit by my feet..
> 
> Bev that is adorable... and a great shot!


Thank you, Ronie.
He is enjoying that possie again- had his evening meal, and now hoping to share mine! But mine has onion in it, so I won't be sharing.
He frequently curls up at the back of my computer chair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'll try to get a photo tomorrow when I get back home. Got my mom all sorted out for now and have had a great visit with my sister. Am on row 35 of my Uhura.


So glad for you, Pam, that all went well. Looking forward to seeing your Uhura, too.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Interesting
> Pfeilraupe by Alpi Alpenrose
> http://alpis-farbenrausch.blogspot.ch/p/strickanleitunen.html
> 
> ...


I think there is a knitted pattern very similar but don't ask me the name of the pattern. Cat's paw is similar.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It's hard to judge what the weight is from the # - US & UK don't always agree. What is the weight & yardage?


It is "superfine" with the number 1 in the picture of a yarn skein, however, I am using a lace weight for another shawl and it is twice as thick. The yardage for 25 grams is 257 yards.

I did take out the bit I had done last night and doubled the yarn. I like it much better now using the same needle. I think it looks better already just with about 15 rows finished (on the chart) so far.

When I use the single strand for another shawl or something, I'll use a smaller needle and expect the shawl to be much smaller.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> It is "superfine" with the number 1 in the picture of a yarn skein, however, I am using a lace weight for another shawl and it is twice as thick. The yardage for 25 grams is 257 yards.


With 1028y/100g, I would see it as extra fine fine lace weight - regular lace weight is around 880y.
This would definitely turn out much smaller.

Doubled it would correspond to a light fingering weight, probably.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> With 1028y/100g, I would see it as extra fine fine lace weight - regular lace weight is around 880y.
> This would definitely turn out much smaller.
> 
> Doubled it would correspond to a light fingering weight, probably.


Well, I like it much better doubled. I have a lot of this yarn in this dye lot, so no problem with running out. I't bedtime now, so goodnight.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have some cobweb weight, brown, cashmere blend yarn that I had to double...I still have to finish the socks I started...I'm using a UK 17/18 or 19 on them. You have to have plenty of light to work the rib and eyelet pattern I have for ankle and top of foot.



Ronie said:


> Thank you Julie! He said Witch Hazel could help or cortizone might help but nothing to get rid of them but allergy medicine.. I need to get to the pharmacy but I am working work will let up soon.. then I should start to feel better This evening hubby made us a wonderful dinner I'm lucky he is a good cook!


Bathing using baking soda for a scrub is better. Cools the skin.

And below is a NYT Pattern legend translation from Russian to English in a Text file.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Ann. I hope the sun peeks out enough that you can see a little today.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, the Russian join was one of the best things I ever learnt about HERE :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bev. I am enjoying both knits.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, the Russian join was one of the best things I ever learnt about HERE :thumbup:


 :thumbup: I was actually guided to it by Joy (Forrestsmum1) from Goulburn (NSW), a former Lace Party goer, and brilliant knitter of lace.

Just heard on the news that some communities south of Perth (where Ros lives) are having to evacuate because of bushfires. I hope it is no where near where Carmen and young Jackson live.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I read that at first that you had lost it- far better that it was just at home! Muppets unite- I left mine at home today, and as always was way too early for my appointment. Ah well...
> 
> Edit: how is your sister?


She is fine, thank you, Julie. Very chirpy last night. She knows she has some hard work and discomfort coming but she also knows that will improve and she will get her life back. She has been in such pain over the last month. At least she is prepared for what is coming she has already had her left knee and hip replaced.

I found my knitting sitting on the bottom stair where I had put it so I wouldn't for get it. :?

ETA Thanks for asking about my sister Jane, Tanya and Toni. She says she feels fine this morning.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A quick shot of my Uhura, at row 82, sorry I was too lazy to stand up and display it on the table.
> You can see Ringo's shoulder and ear beyond.


It is coming on very nicely, Julie. Are you enjoying it?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Looking good, Julie!!!
> 
> Look at the picture we got on our hike this afternoon. It's a beaver. He thought he was hiding from us.


Great photo of a "magic" moment.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have some cobweb weight, brown, cashmere blend yarn that I had to double...I still have to finish the socks I started...I'm using a UK 17/18 or 19 on them. You have to have plenty of light to work the rib and eyelet pattern I have for ankle and top of foot.
> 
> Bathing using baking soda for a scrub is better. Cools the skin.
> 
> And below is a NYT Pattern legend translation from Russian to English in a Text file.


Where is the Russian to see the comparison? This makes no sense to me.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well again no knitting today  I might squeeze in a few rows of my shawl.. but I am too tired to concentrate.. and I really really really want to finish up my first few clues to the 'Catch a Falling Star' mits!! I love my yarn and the way the stitches look so far.. I just don't dare attempt it.. I'd mess it up for sure..
> 
> I am going to get off of here now.. several pages later.. catching up has been fun and I love seeing what everyone is doing... but I'm pooped!


Sorry you are feeling so tired, Ronie. Fighting your allergy really can't be helping. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That would be a good idea.. I have used it for several scarfs and I steam blocked it and it washes very well... I love it.. but it is stretchy and I think adding some elastic carry along thread would certainly help..
> 
> Also thanks for the feed back.. I am sure that my allergy tests didn't include GMO's .. Another reason I wish we could grow more of our own food.. They are doing more blood work and if needed I can get another series of blood work that I would need to go outside my Dr.s office to get drawn.. I have no clue what is going on.. I know I was under a lot of stress... and that could do it.. it is what hubby thinks.. I doubt I'll ever know what is causing it.. I am ready to go on a broth and water diet!  or a detox.. I have some of the stuff we talked about awhile ago and my health food store carry's it.. too tired to go look right now though..


If you remember I did note that hives are very related to stress and you acknowledge high stress. So aside from building health/immunity and eliminating toxins which are stressors in themselves, I would strongly recommend developing relaxation tactics. EFT is a great one which can be done anyplace, anytime. But meditation, yoga with its meditative breathing, tai chi, chi gung, etc. All indoor and nt weather dependent as walking is. FYI, the medical industry never tests for GMOs or even glyphosate toxicity. You would need to find a holistic practitioner that does biological testing of your body. There must be people in your area that do this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'll try to get a photo tomorrow when I get back home. Got my mom all sorted out for now and have had a great visit with my sister. Am on row 35 of my Uhura.


Nice that your visit was so good. We need them to renew our spirit.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for asking after my sister Bev, Sue and Pam. She is doing well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Looking good, Julie!!!
> 
> Look at the picture we got on our hike this afternoon. It's a beaver. He thought he was hiding from us.


Good camoulflage but not good enough for your eagle eye!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Thanks for asking after my sister Bev, Sue and Pam. She is doing well.


I am pleased to hear that. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I was actually guided to it by Joy (Forrestsmum1) from Goulburn (NSW), a former Lace Party goer, and brilliant knitter of lace.
> 
> Just heard on the news that some communities south of Perth (where Ros lives) are having to evacuate because of bushfires. I hope it is no where near where Carmen and young Jackson live.


Hi Julie, the bushfires are approximately 62kms or 39 miles away or 44 minutes drive away. Carmen, Jackson and Rachel were supposed to be driving back to Perth tomorrow and going on a boat trip on Saturday. I just spoke to Carmen hoping that she's changed her mind about driving tomorrow, she would have to go on a long detour to get here as many roads are closed. I'm so happy that they are not coming here tomorrow, even though I miss them. It also means less time with Rachel, but I've been worried sick, so I'm more than ok with that. I just want them to be safe!!! Apparently it was started by a lightning strike and there's more of that forecast.

I spent the day starting my Uhura, it's very soft. I tried the nupps and took a photo to prove it but I'm soooo slow at it and I didn't have the right coloured beads, so I tinked the nupps and just knitted the stitch instead. I've also just tinked Row 81 as it didn't work out and then I remembered Jane had a correction for it on page 1. It has distracted me a bit at least while I'm worried sick. I hope to catch up on all the news tonight. 💞
ETA sorry the pics are not very clear, I will try again tomorrow😀


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, that is very pretty. I am glad you are not so worried but I am sure you will miss seeing Rachel.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for your feedback on my yarn choices, I decided to go with the blue cashmere, it's so soft and dreamy to knit with. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, they are so very pretty. All of them. :thumbup:
> 
> I meant your daughters but I do like all of your yarns, too. For me it would be the blue but I love the colour :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, more importantly they are really lovely on the inside where it counts most of all!! I know I'm biased!!! But then who doesn't know that??? 😉😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> What a cutie!!


Thanks Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Hi Ros it is good to see you here.. and feeling like your up to some visiting... love seeing pictures of our Jackson and your daughters are beautiful!! I bet you are just a stunning  I'm glad you had a good visit with them!


Thank you Ronie..... I'm not so sure about that, but thank you. I had a great visit. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful yarns!!! now I want to buy more yarn... LOL


Oops sorry Ronie (no, not really, we all want more yarn!!!) 😍


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> The first thing that strikes me is that you have 3 different weights.
> 
> The Chocolate is much heavier so you will get a bigger shawl - i.e. much warmer & more coverage.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning/Evening all  Yesterday was quite a day... the Dr. didn't really have much more to help me with.. as far as the hives go..  he did suggest a few things that I am willing to try, and then I see him in a month! I only gained 4 pounds over the holidays!! I am sure I would be working off lots of it week if it weren't for the tacos we had last night.. it was Taco Tuesdays.. I picked up my taco and it just ran with grease .. I squeezed out as much as possible.. put the other two on napkins off to the side and complained.. I told them I couldn't eat them.. but you know what they were great!! I could only eat 2 they were so big.. but I am sure my heart and body fat are not happy with me right now... they assured me that it was water to keep the meat moist.. and were not going to charge me for them.. I told them they tasted just fine and that the only reason I didn't finish is because I was full... I hate for the new place to get a bad rep!! they are working so hard to make it...
> With all these beautiful pictures of yarn and Uhura starts I want to knit something right now  but I have to get ready for work  LOL.. I have 2 things on the needles but it is 'inventory' time at work and we are getting new carpet put in...(long hard days) it is like listening to the tv with those carpet layers in there.. they just chat away like we aren't even there... did you all know that a movie takes up about 1 gig of memory on your devices...LOL any way I am working all day shifts until we open again so that really cuts into my knitting time.... I am bushed when I get home... I doubt hubby will take me out to eat again tonight.. now that would just be spoiling me  he did clean the kitchen before I got home last night.. he is such thoughtful man... I thought for sure it would still be waiting on me..
> Have a great day/night all I'll check back in tomorrow...


I'm so sorry you still have hives!! Hope they go away soon. Yummy I love tacos, I just fancy some now!!! 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--that blue cashmere is a great choice for this. It is beautiful. 

I heard about those fires and thought about you and yours. Hope they get them under control soon. The pollution from them can travel so far.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds, Jane, as if you have Ros, and her family and friends, very well sussed! Who but Ros would be so soft- hearted as to make so many lovely objects for people!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I missed pics of Ros's daughters - must have been added after I moved on. I went back but don't see them - but of course, I already know that they are beautiful - like their mother, I am sure.


Thank you Jane, so sweet of you to say. The photo is on page 21 just after the photos of Jackson.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my starts for the New Year! Elizabeth's beaded scarf and Uhuru. Both are Posh Yarns but the scarf is lace weight held double.


Both are beautiful Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Beautiful, Norma! I really like how the lace edge pattern turned out with the double strand. (I'm seriously considering frogging mine and doing the same.)
> 
> Your Uhura is sooo nice!


Nooooo please don't frog, it's beautiful Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

marimom said:


> Oh My Goodness, I just found this and the topic already has 33 pages. Now do I knit or read 33 pages? Why just on page 1 there are words that terrified me. Not Really, Folks. Are there really people who will finish this in 2 weeks?  and 2 weeks from when. I guess I really do have to read. It sounds so interesting.


Welcome Marimom, I'm sure you will love it here. Lots of fun and very friendly. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Norma: Both of the starts are just wonderful.
> 
> I will have John photo mine and put them up, I promise. Depending on how much I get done it will be either tonight or tomorrow night.
> 
> I have doctor's appts. both this afternoon and tomorrow afternoon, so it's hard to get much done with so much time spent going back & forth and then waiting for the docs. After the appt. today, John will be taking me out to dinner, so that cuts even more into knitting time, but it is lots of fun being with him out and about!


I hope you enjoyed your dinner. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Ooh, 12 pages to get caught up on.
> 
> Welcome back Ros, glad you are feeling better.


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Cursing myself. My sister had her knee replacement today and we sat with her husband while she was in theatre and then sat and chatted with her for an hour before taking him home - no problem with that but I left my knitting behind. 4 hours of knitting time lost! Like I said before, I'm such a muppet.


I hope your sister has a speedy recovery Linda. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma, more importantly they are really lovely on the inside where it counts most of all!! I know I'm biased!!! But then who doesn't know that??? 😉😉💞


Definately :thumbup: :thumbup: I mean it is more important to be lovely inside :roll:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A quick shot of my Uhura, at row 82, sorry I was too lazy to stand up and display it on the table.
> You can see Ringo's shoulder and ear beyond.


Looks gorgeous Julie. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Julie, the bushfires are approximately 62kms or 39 miles away or 44 minutes drive away. Carmen, Jackson and Rachel were supposed to be driving back to Perth tomorrow and going on a boat trip on Saturday. I just spoke to Carmen hoping that she's changed her mind about driving tomorrow, she would have to go on a long detour to get here as many roads are closed. I'm so happy that they are not coming here tomorrow, even though I miss them. It also means less time with Rachel, but I've been worried sick, so I'm more than ok with that. I just want them to be safe!!! Apparently it was started by a lightning strike and there's more of that forecast.
> 
> I spent the day starting my Uhura, it's very soft. I tried the nupps and took a photo to prove it but I'm soooo slow at it and I didn't have the right coloured beads, so I tinked the nupps and just knitted the stitch instead. I've also just tinked Row 81 as it didn't work out and then I remembered Jane had a correction for it on page 1. It has distracted me a bit at least while I'm worried sick. I hope to catch up on all the news tonight. 💞
> ETA sorry the pics are not very clear, I will try again tomorrow😀


So glad your family is safe, Ros.

Your Uhura is very pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Looking good, Julie!!!
> 
> Look at the picture we got on our hike this afternoon. It's a beaver. He thought he was hiding from us.


Great photo Bev!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I would have been screaming too. I can't stand snakes. I had a couple of encounters with snakes when I was little in Australia, and I really don't like them.
> 
> Sue


 Sue, I'm with you and Jane, I don't like them either!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that is very pretty. I am glad you are not so worried but I am sure you will miss seeing Rachel.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, Julie and Ros, both of your Uharas look great. You have sped right along! Julie your nupps look well done! I must look up that Russian join again. I had forgotten about it. 
I am only on row 56 so far. I decided to work on the other cuff of the CAFS mitt before the second clue comes out on Fri.

Bev that is such a good catch of the beaver hiding. He really does blend right in! 

Linda, glad that your sister is doing well. Too bad you forgot your knitting but good that you found your knitting waiting for you when you returned home.

Pam, glad to hear you enjoyed your visit with your sister and mom.

Roni, that is too bad that the hives are still with you. What a sweet treat that your husband had dinner made for you though  .

Ros, glad to hear that the family is staying put and are safe from the fires. That is pretty close to you. Hope they get them under control and put out soon!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--that blue cashmere is a great choice for this. It is beautiful.
> 
> I heard about those fires and thought about you and yours. Hope they get them under control soon. The pollution from them can travel so far.


Thank you Tanya. Those fires are dreadful. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Definately :thumbup: :thumbup: I mean it is more important to be lovely inside :roll:


Thank you Norma and I am biased. 😉😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> So glad your family is safe, Ros.
> 
> Your Uhura is very pretty.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Bev that is adorable... and a great shot!


Thanks, Ronie.  I won't tell you how many shots I had to delete, but at least I got one that wasn't blurry. It's hard to hold that camera still enough.

Glad that things went well Pam, and that you had a good time with your sister. Looking forward to seeing you Uhura. 



linda09 said:


> Great photo of a "magic" moment.


Thanks , Linda. He just kept floating there while I took pictures. He was very accommodating. 


tamarque said:


> Good camoulflage but not good enough for your eagle eye!


Thanks, it was great fun! 

Roz, you have a great start on your Uhura.  So glad that your family are safe.



RosD said:


> Great photo Bev!! 💞


Thanks, Ros. 


sisu said:


> Bev that is such a good catch of the beaver hiding. He really does blend right in!


THanks, Caryn. Now you all see why we go hiking every chance we get.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Well, Julie and Ros, both of your Uharas look great. You have sped right along! Julie your nupps look well done! I must look up that Russian join again. I had forgotten about it.
> I am only on row 56 so far. I decided to work on the other cuff of the CAFS mitt before the second clue comes out on Fri.


Thank you Caryn. 💞



> Ros, glad to hear that the family is staying put and are safe from the fires. That is pretty close to you. Hope they get them under control and put out soon!


Thank you Caryn, I think it's going to take a long time to get them under control. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Roz, you have a great start on your Uhura. So glad that your family are safe.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## MMario (Jun 24, 2013)

sisu said:


> . I do have a question about that skp after the yo in the column. It just would go *after* the yo, which would be only on the return part of the chart, correct? And this only happens for rows 68 and 78, yes?


Correct.
mm


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

from BEV:
Thanks, Ronie. I won't tell you how many shots I had to delete, but at least I got one that wasn't blurry. It's hard to hold that camera still enough. 

That is why photographers take oodles of shots trying to get the very few good ones. Remember when we used film and how expensive that was? My daughter bought bulk film and rolled her own which saved some money. Her Photo major was the most expensive major when she was in college. Thank goodness for the digitals we have today.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Caryn, I think it's going to take a long time to get them under control. 💞


Those fires always do take a long time and even longer to do the clean up and have the air particulates settle out so people are not breathing them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie and Ros, your Uhuras are so pretty! 

Yes, nupps are putsy, but you are so speedy, Ros. You just started yesterday! I am glad your family is safe from those fires.

Bev, the muskrat is pretty cute in his camo. :thumbup: 

Linda, it is so good to hear that your sister is doing well...and you found your knitting!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks for asking after my sister Bev, Sue and Pam. She is doing well.


That's good to hear!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that is very pretty. I am glad you are not so worried but I am sure you will miss seeing Rachel.


Ditto from me, Ros.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Welcome Marimom, I'm sure you will love it here. Lots of fun and very friendly. 💞


And welcome from me, too, Marimom.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

There is not any lace in this one, but interesting patterning and it is free:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/herbstspaziergang---autumn-walk

The orange immediately made me think of you, Tanya, and the short rows on the edge.

The leaves along the border are a beautiful accent and remind me of Guernsey knitting.

This one is lace. Anything named after a song in the Nutcracker Suite has got to be pretty. There are several size options for this one.  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waltz-of-the-flowers


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> There is not any lace in this one, but interesting patterning and it is free:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/herbstspaziergang---autumn-walk
> 
> ...


Yes, that short row edging is exactly what caught my eye. What a challenge to do all those charts but it is beautiful. Thanx


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> If you remember I did note that hives are very related to stress and you acknowledge high stress. So aside from building health/immunity and eliminating toxins which are stressors in themselves, I would strongly recommend developing relaxation tactics. EFT is a great one which can be done anyplace, anytime. But meditation, yoga with its meditative breathing, tai chi, chi gung, etc. All indoor and nt weather dependent as walking is. FYI, the medical industry never tests for GMOs or even glyphosate toxicity. You would need to find a holistic practitioner that does biological testing of your body. There must be people in your area that do this.


Well I did some extensive testing a year and a half ago and he wanted some more testing done.. I didn't get it done because by the time I broke down and saw a specialist the hives were going away.. and I would of had to go to my local hospital to get it done... that isn't going to ever happen... even my own Dr. won't go there so that must tell you something about the competence of the place..  I have no faith that they would be able to do the test to begin with and they 'seriously' charge 3 times what my Dr.s office charges for simple blood work.. I'd hate to see what they would charge for these tests... I was told by the nurse that I could go to another facility in the next town over... I may end up doing that.. Our Dr.s here seem to be a bit more open to environmental causes and holistic treatments than they do in other places...

as far as what Karen posted about the Russian charts and symbols.. Jane had posted a pattern that was not in a foreign language so I am guessing that is the reason she posted it for us..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> She is fine, thank you, Julie. Very chirpy last night. She knows she has some hard work and discomfort coming but she also knows that will improve and she will get her life back. She has been in such pain over the last month. At least she is prepared for what is coming she has already had her left knee and hip replaced.
> 
> I found my knitting sitting on the bottom stair where I had put it so I wouldn't for get it. :?
> 
> ETA Thanks for asking about my sister Jane, Tanya and Toni. She says she feels fine this morning.


The best laid plans...?! I am so glad your sister is chirpy- I've known a few be really knocked by the pain of getting the knee functioning again. but if she was bone on bone, as I suspect, then it is good we can do it now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is coming on very nicely, Julie. Are you enjoying it?


Yes getting quite caught up in working it- but I do need to concentrate.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Those fires always do take a long time and even longer to do the clean up and have the air particulates settle out so people are not breathing them.


You may of just hit on something!!! We (not me but the town) are burning wood stoves here because of the cold snap! I am allergic to Coastal Maple! I wonder if that is what is going on??? I'll get the medicine doc told me about and see if that helps...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Julie, the bushfires are approximately 62kms or 39 miles away or 44 minutes drive away. Carmen, Jackson and Rachel were supposed to be driving back to Perth tomorrow and going on a boat trip on Saturday. I just spoke to Carmen hoping that she's changed her mind about driving tomorrow, she would have to go on a long detour to get here as many roads are closed. I'm so happy that they are not coming here tomorrow, even though I miss them. It also means less time with Rachel, but I've been worried sick, so I'm more than ok with that. I just want them to be safe!!! Apparently it was started by a lightning strike and there's more of that forecast.
> 
> I spent the day starting my Uhura, it's very soft. I tried the nupps and took a photo to prove it but I'm soooo slow at it and I didn't have the right coloured beads, so I tinked the nupps and just knitted the stitch instead. I've also just tinked Row 81 as it didn't work out and then I remembered Jane had a correction for it on page 1. It has distracted me a bit at least while I'm worried sick. I hope to catch up on all the news tonight. 💞
> ETA sorry the pics are not very clear, I will try again tomorrow😀


I am glad they are okay, wise to keep away from danger.
I love your Uhura! I see you chose the Denim!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looks gorgeous Julie. 💞


Thanks , Ros!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros I am happy that they are safe.. I hope the fires don't bother them... they do seem close don't they! Your Uhura is beautiful.. you are probably the fastest knitter I know.. I'd love to see your needles fly!! didn't you just start this yesterday??  I agree the blue does look nice and soft.. 


Well the inventory is just about a hour from being done..  the carpet is laid  and the store is a mess!!! LOL so today is putting everything back in place and we open back up tomorrow.... it has been fun though, even with the long days.. Everything in the shop needs wiped down.. every little trinket and surface is covered with a fine dust  but its ok.. we will get it.. and the place will be beautiful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Caryn- in my opinion Ros' nupps look a lot more professional- but I can still fiddle around with mine I think.



sisu said:


> Well, Julie and Ros, both of your Uharas look great. You have sped right along! Julie your nupps look well done! I must look up that Russian join again. I had forgotten about it.
> I am only on row 56 so far. I decided to work on the other cuff of the CAFS mitt before the second clue comes out on Fri.
> 
> Bev that is such a good catch of the beaver hiding. He really does blend right in!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie and Ros, your Uhuras are so pretty!
> 
> Yes, nupps are putsy, but you are so speedy, Ros. You just started yesterday! I am glad your family is safe from those fires.
> 
> ...


Thanks Toni!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> This one is lace. Anything named after a song in the Nutcracker Suite has got to be pretty. There are several size options for this one.  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waltz-of-the-flowers


Quite stunning. The big one is 35 pages of charts, yowie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well I did some extensive testing a year and a half ago and he wanted some more testing done.. I didn't get it done because by the time I broke down and saw a specialist the hives were going away.. and I would of had to go to my local hospital to get it done... that isn't going to ever happen... even my own Dr. won't go there so that must tell you something about the competence of the place..  I have no faith that they would be able to do the test to begin with and they 'seriously' charge 3 times what my Dr.s office charges for simple blood work.. I'd hate to see what they would charge for these tests... I was told by the nurse that I could go to another facility in the next town over... I may end up doing that.. Our Dr.s here seem to be a bit more open to environmental causes and holistic treatments than they do in other places...
> 
> as far as what Karen posted about the Russian charts and symbols.. Jane had posted a pattern that was not in a foreign language so I am guessing that is the reason she posted it for us.. [/quote
> 
> You live in a funny region (not haha funny) that has some very divergent attitudes about health. So there are centers of holistic healing and people who follow such protocols. But GMO and glyphosate testing has not reach the level of medical practice as far as I know. It is independent researchers who are producing this king of information. So it is up to you, Jane Q-citizen, to apply this information to your situation as you see fit. We do know that GMO's and glyphosate cause allergic reactions. GMO corn has definitely been shown to do this and cause all kinds of skin reactions. So take this as you may, but I would consider it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> You may of just hit on something!!! We (not me but the town) are burning wood stoves here because of the cold snap! I am allergic to Coastal Maple! I wonder if that is what is going on??? I'll get the medicine doc told me about and see if that helps...


Ah, just caught this post of yours. That is very interesting. How rampant does Coastal Maple grow around you?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Quite stunning. The big one is 35 pages of charts, yowie!


And is this your next project? :lol: :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Well, I like it much better doubled. ...


You will get a more sizeable piece so good strategy. I have yet to knit with cobweb weight - not really sure if I want to.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Just heard on the news that some communities south of Perth (where Ros lives) are having to evacuate because of bushfires. I hope it is no where near where Carmen and young Jackson live.


Oh, dear - I hope Ros & her family are unaffected.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... the bushfires are approximately 62kms or 39 miles away or 44 minutes drive away....I'm so happy that they are not coming here tomorrow, even though I miss them.


Better that they are safe even though you will miss the time with them.
I hope that they get the fires under control quickly.


> I spent the day starting my Uhura, it's very soft.


It looks wonderful, Ros. I knew that it wouldn't take you long once you got at it!
The correction on line 81 was for the written version but it was only at the very end. Did you figure out what happened? Strange... That was where Julie discovered a problem.
Either way, it is coming along beautifully.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...waltz-of-the-flowers


Gorgeous in that red!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... in my opinion Ros' nupps look a lot more professional- but I can still fiddle around with mine I think.


Yes - you can work with the loops after the fact to make them more even.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Toni, the Waltz of the Flowers is really gorgeous...the charts are in color and I think I can figure out which pages go where.

wow.....a lot of stitches in this design.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Linda ...best wishes to sister .My daughter works with those who have knee ops and many do not follow instructions so hit snags .Good luck to her .I put things on the door handle and manage to leave without them !
Bev...that beaver was just not cunning enough for you .Well shot .
Ros...hope all stay safe .Must be very scary to be too close .
Julie and Ros both making brill progress .
Ronie ..sounds as if you have been run off your feet but lucky DH makes a meal for you.
GGD and her dad were here so no knitting yet to- day .Hope to do some now .Chloe is 2 tomorrow ....close in age to Jackson.Did not see her for 3 months as her mother decided her father was not having access .The girl avoided me as she owes me money and seems I have no chance of ever seeing it again .Some of these girls seem to constantly have the upper hand and nothing can be done if they refuse to respond to solicitors letters .
Anyway for the time being all is going well so just hope it remains so .


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Well I did some extensive testing a year and a half ago and he wanted some more testing done.. I didn't get it done because by the time I broke down and saw a specialist the hives were going away.. and I would of had to go to my local hospital to get it done... that isn't going to ever happen... even my own Dr. won't go there so that must tell you something about the competence of the place..  I have no faith that they would be able to do the test to begin with and they 'seriously' charge 3 times what my Dr.s office charges for simple blood work.. I'd hate to see what they would charge for these tests... I was told by the nurse that I could go to another facility in the next town over... I may end up doing that.. Our Dr.s here seem to be a bit more open to environmental causes and holistic treatments than they do in other places...
> 
> as far as what Karen posted about the Russian charts and symbols.. Jane had posted a pattern that was not in a foreign language so I am guessing that is the reason she posted it for us..


A little side note on allergy diagnosis. The best way to figure what is bothering you is to keep a diary. Write down what you eat each day and use a system of how well you feel each day. Also, chart what products you are buying for your bathing and household. When you don't feel good or you get hives, look at what you ate in the last 4 days or what products you have changed. Remember, foods are chemical compounds and similar foods will have similar effects. For instance, if you are allergic to latex, you not only have to avoid rubber gloves, but may have to avoid nylon and polyester products on your skin, as well as avoid avocados, bananas and other similar compound foods. "Health foods" that are all the rage right now are chocked full of allergens, mostly in the "nut" family.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Toni, the Waltz of the Flowers is really gorgeous...the charts are in color and I think I can figure out which pages go where.
> 
> wow.....a lot of stitches in this design.


That pattern really is gorgeous. One day I would love to make one of these big square wedding shawls. . . . maybe have to wait until I retire.

Bev, love your beaver photo. Too cute. and as Tamara says, thank goodness everything is digital now. There were beavers or muskrats in the lake by me but I haven't seen them in a year or 2. I'll bet one of the toothless hicks that live over here trapped them.

Julie, you're making good progress on the Uhura. And how is Joy? I miss her. I always remember her from way back when.

Ros, you're moving right along too on your Uhura. Sorry about the fires, but as Jane said - better safe than sorry, regarding your daughter(?) not being able to come visit.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am pleased you saw your GGD. They need security at that age.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MrsMurdog said:


> A little side note on allergy diagnosis. The best way to figure what is bothering you is to keep a diary. Write down what you eat each day and use a system of how well you feel each day. Also, chart what products you are buying for your bathing and household. When you don't feel good or you get hives, look at what you ate in the last 4 days or what products you have changed. Remember, foods are chemical compounds and similar foods will have similar effects. For instance, if you are allergic to latex, you not only have to avoid rubber gloves, but may have to avoid nylon and polyester products on your skin, as well as avoid avocados, bananas and other similar compound foods. "Health foods" that are all the rage right now are chocked full of allergens, mostly in the "nut" family.


I believe kiwi fruit may be in that group also. This is excellent information MrsMurdog. I am sensitive to latex. Many years ago I worked in a liquor store that friends of mine owned. My fingers got hard bumps that looked kind of like whiteheads on them that itched and the doctor said it was either the ink or the glue used on all those boxes that I was always opening. (I can't remember which, or if it was both it was so long ago) So working in retail, Ronie, you could have the same type of thing going on. . . . . I go through phases where sometimes I can eat bananas for months and then I can't eat them at all for months. So I make sure I tell doctors and dentist that I have that sensitivity. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...GGD and her dad were here so no knitting yet to- day ...Chloe is 2 tomorrow ....Did not see her for 3 months as her mother decided her father was not having access .


I am glad that you were able to see Chloe. Too bad when these things happen & families suffer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is a pic of my Uhura blob & a close up of the beaded edging. I would probably do it differently if I were to do it again.
I'll give specifics later & explain the new approach that I would use, too.
The beads do make it hang nicely.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my Uhura blob & a close up of the beaded edging. I would probably do it differently if I were to do it again.
> I'll give specifics later & explain the new approach that I would use, too.
> The beads do make it hang nicely.


Oh My Gosh! That is soooo pretty!!! I love the mock cable spine!!! I can't imagine what you would do differently. It will be fun to read your notes.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's good that she knows what to expect. Hopefully her recovery and therapy will go well so she can get back on her feet and back to a normal life,soon.

Sue


linda09 said:


> She is fine, thank you, Julie. Very chirpy last night. She knows she has some hard work and discomfort coming but she also knows that will improve and she will get her life back. She has been in such pain over the last month. At least she is prepared for what is coming she has already had her left knee and hip replaced.
> 
> I found my knitting sitting on the bottom stair where I had put it so I wouldn't for get it. :?
> 
> ETA Thanks for asking about my sister Jane, Tanya and Toni. She says she feels fine this morning.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie, that would be a bummer if it is the wood smoke you are reacting to.  How frustrating.

THIRTY-FIVE CHARTS!!! That would be a LOT to sort out, but wouldn't it be *A-MAZ-ING?!!!!* Chris, the wedding shawl idea is a serious thought - with two DD's, one might like it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam, glad you got things sorted out with your mother and enjoyed your visit with your sister. You are progressing well with UHura and look forward to seeing pics of it.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I'll try to get a photo tomorrow when I get back home. Got my mom all sorted out for now and have had a great visit with my sister. Am on row 35 of my Uhura.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And is this your next project? :lol: :lol:


LOL This would take me years, but I did save the pattern, just in case I win the Powerball Lottery and no longer have to work.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

All the Uhuras are looking great!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Must have been something going for tacos lately, as we also had them for dinner last night.

Sue


RosD said:


> I'm so sorry you still have hives!! Hope they go away soon. Yummy I love tacos, I just fancy some now!!! 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Ronie, that would be a bummer if it is the wood smoke you are reacting to.  How frustrating.
> 
> THIRTY-FIVE CHARTS!!! That would be a LOT to sort out, but wouldn't it be *A-MAZ-ING?!!!!* Chris, the wedding shawl idea is a serious thought - with two DD's, one might like it.


Actually ONE chart - across thirty five pages. The smaller versions are more manageable. But they are nicely colored. No written directions excepting the general ones in a separate file. Other than being huge, they look quite doable. One must have the general directions file as the special stitch definitions are there. The chart files have only the charts. My 'drink-from-the-firehose' brain keeps looking back at this one, lol.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I love my digital camera. It makes it all possible. 

Thanks, Toni. It was wonderful to get a chance to his picture.



Ronie said:


> You may of just hit on something!!! We (not me but the town) are burning wood stoves here because of the cold snap! I am allergic to Coastal Maple! I wonder if that is what is going on??? I'll get the medicine doc told me about and see if that helps...


Oh, Ronie! Lightbulb! I hope this helps to clear you up.

THanks, Ann, for your comment on my picture. This is why we love going on our walks. DH says we should have a journal.  So nice you got to see Chloe. Family problems are the hardest.



KittyChris said:


> Bev, love your beaver photo. Too cute. and as Tamara says, thank goodness everything is digital now.


Thanks, Chris. It's always an adventure when we go on a hike. [/quote]

Love your Uhura, Jane. Gorgeous color and wonderful beading.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, that looks beautiful. I am still tempted to knit it, but really want to get on top,of,WIPs as well as the January MKAls I am doing, as I,Amy not get,much down next week when I am up babysitting all week for Kat. I am in the process of CO for LilyGo's latest. That picot CO does take a while. I am doing the 12 repeat version which means 405 stitches.
I am doing it in different sessions. I hope I can get it all cast on and started by this evening, before a new clue comes out for Catch a Falling Star.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my Uhura blob & a close up of the beaded edging. I would probably do it differently if I were to do it again.
> I'll give specifics later & explain the new approach that I would use, too.
> The beads do make it hang nicely.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my Uhura blob & a close up of the beaded edging. I would probably do it differently if I were to do it again.
> I'll give specifics later & explain the new approach that I would use, too.
> The beads do make it hang nicely.


My, that was fast! It looks very good. Love to see it blocked.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, forgot to mention that was a great pic of the beaver. Would love to see one someday.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Oh My Gosh! That is soooo pretty!!! I love the mock cable spine!!! I can't imagine what you would do differently. It will be fun to read your notes.


Thank you, Toni 
I am glad that I used the mock cable. It is the beading on the edging that I would do differently. Hopefully, I will get the time to write that up for tomorrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Love your Uhura, Jane. Gorgeous color and wonderful beading.


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... with two DD's, one might like it.


If both of them like it, you will be in for a marathon of knitting!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, that looks beautiful.


Thank you, Sue 


> I am still tempted to knit it, but really want to get on top,of,WIPs as well as the January MKAls


The Uhura knits up really quickly but I know what you meant. I am lagging behind now on those two test knits & I have put off starting the January MKALs - so tempted but have to stick to the priority projects.


> I am in the process of CO for LilyGo's latest. That picot CO does take a while. I am doing the 12 repeat version which means 405 stitches.


I haven't decided which to do yet. I might just go for the 9 rep one & use a skein of Posh fingering weight. Or I might see if I have a light fingering one & go with the 11, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> My, that was fast! It looks very good. Love to see it blocked.


It only took a week to knit - while working on other things so it does up pretty quickly.
I can't see getting to it before Sunday. Saturday we'll be going to town with Michael so nothing will get done then. I am hoping to get Michael's scarf finished today to block tonight - if so, I might get Uhura blocked tomorrow...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you get to finish Michael's scarf. Look forward to seeing a pic of it blocked and UHura too.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> It only took a week to knit - while working on other things so it does up pretty quickly.
> I can't see getting to it before Sunday. Saturday we'll be going to town with Michael so nothing will get done then. I am hoping to get Michael's scarf finished today to block tonight - if so, I might get Uhura blocked tomorrow...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It only took a week to knit - while working on other things so it does up pretty quickly.
> I can't see getting to it before Sunday. Saturday we'll be going to town with Michael so nothing will get done then. I am hoping to get Michael's scarf finished today to block tonight - if so, I might get Uhura blocked tomorrow...


I forget that this is a long winter break and you still have Michael with you. So nice for you both. He will be thrilled with his new scarf!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Hope you get to finish Michael's scarf. ...


It is really slow going. I so wish that I was knitting lace instead.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It is really slow going. I so wish that I was knitting lace instead.


You are almost there....sometimes that last stretch seems like forever though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is really slow going. I so wish that I was knitting lace instead.


All those YOs that take up space!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Actually ONE chart - across thirty five pages. The smaller versions are more manageable. But they are nicely colored. No written directions excepting the general ones in a separate file. Other than being huge, they look quite doable. One must have the general directions file as the special stitch definitions are there. The chart files have only the charts. My 'drink-from-the-firehose' brain keeps looking back at this one, lol.


So that is how that gets worked. What happens if the printer doesn't line them up or misses something? I will look at that again. It sure is pretty though.

Yes, Jane, this would be quite the knitting marathon. I should probably start now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Somehow I missed this. What pattern is this?

Sue


TLL said:


> So that is how that gets worked. What happens if the printer doesn't line them up or misses something? I will look at that again. It sure is pretty though.
> 
> Yes, Jane, this would be quite the knitting marathon. I should probably start now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I so liked the shawl pin that my daughter gave me for Christmas that I ordered one the beginning of the week that just came today.

Wonder if there is a snowflake shawl out there?

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I so liked the shawl pin that my daughter gave me for Christmas that I ordered one the beginning of the week that just came today.


I had a look & found the snowflake when you mentioned it the other day. I really like it.


> Wonder if there is a snowflake shawl out there?


Of course, I did a search & among others found a snowflake scarf from Snowcatcher:
http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/01/snowflake-monday_30.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free download until Monday 08:00 Berlin time
Daisy Cowl by Ruth Michel
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/daisy-cowl-6


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Somehow I missed this. What pattern is this?
> 
> Sue


Toni posted a link a few pages back:

This one is lace. Anything named after a song in the Nutcracker Suite has got to be pretty. There are several size options for this one. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waltz-of-the-flowers


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane, 
I should have known you would check it out. Now if only I can work on snowflakes all year. Maybe that would make a good KAL later in the year.

Suequote=jscaplen]Of course, I did a search & among others found a snowflake scarf from Snowcatcher:
http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/01/snowflake-monday_30.html[/quote]


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It is really slow going. I so wish that I was knitting lace instead.


Glad you still have Michael for a visit  I managed to get some of my non-lace Scoreboard cowl done last night. Now I am only four games behind, lol.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Of course, I did a search & among others found a snowflake scarf from Snowcatcher:
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/01/snowflake-monday_30.html


Pretty. This one could be worn year round.

http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/07/snowflake-monday.html


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The best laid plans...?! I am so glad your sister is chirpy- I've known a few be really knocked by the pain of getting the knee functioning again. but if she was bone on bone, as I suspect, then it is good we can do it now.


Yes, she was bone on bone, Julie. She is up and starting to move around today. Physios have had her doing gentle exercises. She is very determined so she follow all instructions to the letter pain or not.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes getting quite caught up in working it- but I do need to concentrate.


That is why I like lace. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You will get a more sizeable piece so good strategy. I have yet to knit with cobweb weight - not really sure if I want to.


I have and I love it. It would not cause you any problems I'm sure, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my Uhura blob & a close up of the beaded edging. I would probably do it differently if I were to do it again.
> I'll give specifics later & explain the new approach that I would use, too.
> The beads do make it hang nicely.


It is going to be beautiful blocked Jane. I love the shape - that and the beads will help the drape. Love it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It's good that she knows what to expect. Hopefully her recovery and therapy will go well so she can get back on her feet and back to a normal life,soon.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> That pattern really is gorgeous. One day I would love to make one of these big square wedding shawls. . . . maybe have to wait until I retire.
> 
> Bev, love your beaver photo. Too cute. and as Tamara says, thank goodness everything is digital now. There were beavers or muskrats in the lake by me but I haven't seen them in a year or 2. I'll bet one of the toothless hicks that live over here trapped them.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Chris.
Joy has a survivor's sense of humour, fortunately- life has not been straight forward for her lately, losing her old dog, Deeje and her back has not been the best- she now has a walker and finds it really helpful. I will let her know you remember her!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I so liked the shawl pin that my daughter gave me for Christmas that I ordered one the beginning of the week that just came today.
> 
> Wonder if there is a snowflake shawl out there?
> 
> Sue


Beautiful. I've ordered from them too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is going to be beautiful blocked Jane. I love the shape - that and the beads will help the drape. Love it.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my Uhura blob & a close up of the beaded edging. I would probably do it differently if I were to do it again.
> I'll give specifics later & explain the new approach that I would use, too.
> The beads do make it hang nicely.


What a lovely rich colour it is, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I have and I love it. It would not cause you any problems I'm sure, Jane.


Over-thinking about stuff sometimes builds it up too much.
I was wary of knitting with regular lace weight, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a lovely rich colour it is, Jane!


I love burgundy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Of course, I did a search & among others found a snowflake scarf from Snowcatcher:
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/01/snowflake-monday_30.html


That is very pretty and would be an interesting crochet project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> Pretty. This one could be worn year round.
> 
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/07/snowflake-monday.html


Yes, it could given all the light weight yarns available to us.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

RosD said:


> I spent the day starting my Uhura, it's very soft. I tried the nupps and took a photo to prove it but I'm soooo slow at it and I didn't have the right coloured beads, so I tinked the nupps and just knitted the stitch instead. I've also just tinked Row 81 as it didn't work out and then I remembered Jane had a correction for it on page 1. It has distracted me a bit at least while I'm worried sick. I hope to catch up on all the news tonight. 💞
> ETA sorry the pics are not very clear, I will try again tomorrow😀


Your Uhura looks beautiful. I love the color, one of my favorites.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--are you getting into a shawl pin collection?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I so liked the shawl pin that my daughter gave me for Christmas that I ordered one the beginning of the week that just came today.
> 
> Wonder if there is a snowflake shawl out there?
> 
> Sue


I just happen to be working on my own test knit for a project this would be very nice with. 

The 35 page chart is for this shawl: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waltz-of-the-flowers


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

As I was looking through the LP calendar, I noticed that I have an *Earl Grey Sock KAL* from March 27 to April 10 without a leader. Does this look familiar to anyone? I'm not sure why I didn't get a name to go with the socks. :? Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my Uhura blob & a close up of the beaded edging. I would probably do it differently if I were to do it again.
> I'll give specifics later & explain the new approach that I would use, too.
> The beads do make it hang nicely.


Oh, Jane, it's going to be so stunning when it's blocked!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> As I was looking through the LP calendar, I noticed that I have an *Earl Grey Sock KAL* from March 27 to April 10 without a leader. Does this look familiar to anyone? I'm not sure why I didn't get a name to go with the socks. :? Thank you!


Vaguely recall a discussion about socks but not that pattern. Doesn't mean we didn't agree to do it, just no memory.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> As I was looking through the LP calendar, I noticed that I have an *Earl Grey Sock KAL* from March 27 to April 10 without a leader. Does this look familiar to anyone? I'm not sure why I didn't get a name to go with the socks. :?


I recall a discussion of someone wanting to do socks.
Could it have been this pattern? It rings a bell.

Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. by Heidi Nick
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2

Here's another Earl Grey sock
Earl Grey by Stephanie Pearl-McPhee
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/earl-grey


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam, glad you got things sorted out with your mother and enjoyed your visit with your sister. You are progressing well with UHura and look forward to seeing pics of it.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. Back home now but need to help DH out with a project so won't get any knitting done until tonight. Glad to be home again, though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I so liked the shawl pin that my daughter gave me for Christmas that I ordered one the beginning of the week that just came today.
> 
> Wonder if there is a snowflake shawl out there?
> 
> Sue


That is so pretty, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Jane, it's going to be so stunning when it's blocked!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I so liked the shawl pin that my daughter gave me for Christmas that I ordered one the beginning of the week that just came today.
> 
> Wonder if there is a snowflake shawl out there?
> 
> Sue


That is so lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Yes, she was bone on bone, Julie. She is up and starting to move around today. Physios have had her doing gentle exercises. She is very determined so she follow all instructions to the letter pain or not.


Good on her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That is why I like lace. :thumbup:


I am working out a system for coping with interruptions! They do happen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I love burgundy!


 :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I downloaded the pattern Tea .Earl grey Hot .Must have been mentioned here for me to have it in my i books .
Lovely pin Sue .
Super Uhura Jane .


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my Uhura blob & a close up of the beaded edging. I would probably do it differently if I were to do it again.
> I'll give specifics later & explain the new approach that I would use, too.
> The beads do make it hang nicely.


Wow! You really got your bead fix with this one. Gorgeous!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I so liked the shawl pin that my daughter gave me for Christmas that I ordered one the beginning of the week that just came today.
> 
> Wonder if there is a snowflake shawl out there?
> 
> Sue


So lovely, Sue! The crafter making these is really talented.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. She does gave a nice selection of pins.
Sue


linda09 said:


> Beautiful. I've ordered from them too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. That is really pretty.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Toni posted a link a few pages back:
> 
> This one is lace. Anything named after a song in the Nutcracker Suite has got to be pretty. There are several size options for this one. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waltz-of-the-flowers


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...... She is very determined so she follow all instructions to the letter pain or not.


Good for her!!!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

tamarque said:


> from BEV:
> Thanks, Ronie. I won't tell you how many shots I had to delete, but at least I got one that wasn't blurry. It's hard to hold that camera still enough.
> 
> That is why photographers take oodles of shots trying to get the very few good ones. Remember when we used film and how expensive that was? My daughter bought bulk film and rolled her own which saved some money. Her Photo major was the most expensive major when she was in college. Thank goodness for the digitals we have today.


We did that too. But I think having to pay for film made us better photographers in the long run because we could not afford to waste a shot!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Super Uhura Jane .


Thank you, Ann


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Wow! You really got your bead fix with this one. Gorgeous!


Thank you, Elizabeth


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, this was the pattern. Thank you, Jane! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2

Now, we just need to figure out who was going to lead it.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my Uhura blob & a close up of the beaded edging. I would probably do it differently if I were to do it again.
> I'll give specifics later & explain the new approach that I would use, too.
> The beads do make it hang nicely.


:thumbup: :thumbup: It is not a blob, it is an embryo shawl! Just lovely, the way the beads work out. Great colour!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

berigora said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: It is not a blob, it is an embryo shawl! Just lovely, the way the beads work out. Great colour!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue, for your comment about my beaver photo.  We are having such fun hiking. Got another one in today.  Today as we were leaving we heard such a honking and soon a huge amount of geese flew over head. Then a plane flew by on the left of us. The geese turned and flew back over us. 

Jane, you are having a nice long time with Michael. Enjoy. 

Sue, what a gorgeous shawl pin. Love it!!



berigora said:


> We did that too. But I think having to pay for film made us better photographers in the long run because we could not afford to waste a shot!


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am working out a system for coping with interruptions! They do happen.


Usually at the worst possible moment. I use stitch markers for the repeats so that I never have to count from the beginning of the row to find my place again - also useful when the rows get very long and you need a comfort break.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Usually at the worst possible moment. I use stitch markers for the repeats so that I never have to count from the beginning of the row to find my place again - also useful when the rows get very long and you need a comfort break.


 :thumbup: Because I am working from the written instructions I am using a different coloured biro to mark where I am up to. Also have brought my steel plate and magnets into the process- they are a great boon.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Jane: Your Uhura is amazing. I love the color and knoe it will be wonderful when it's blocked.

Now to get to work on mine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

berigora said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: It is not a blob, it is an embryo shawl! Just lovely, the way the beads work out. Great colour!


Thank you, Berigora 
Soon my blob will bloom. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, you are having a nice long time with Michael. Enjoy. ..


Thanks, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Jane: Your Uhura is amazing. I love the color and knoe it will be wonderful when it's blocked...


Thank you, Dodie


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> You may of just hit on something!!! We (not me but the town) are burning wood stoves here because of the cold snap! I am allergic to Coastal Maple! I wonder if that is what is going on??? I'll get the medicine doc told me about and see if that helps...


I guarantee it! Mom cannot visit Mississippi because of all the evergreen varieties living there!



TLL said:


> As I was looking through the LP calendar, I noticed that I have an Earl Grey Sock KAL from March 27 to April 10 without a leader. Does this look familiar to anyone? I'm not sure why I didn't get a name to go with the socks. Thank you!


Page 47 of current chat --> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/earl-grey
Appears to have the gusset written in for heel.

I'm working in another browser for the Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. on Ravelry.

*tamarque* --> Here is the link to the pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/dl/larisa-valeeva-designs/523246?filename=NYT_ru.pdf


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I recall a discussion of someone wanting to do socks.
> Could it have been this pattern? It rings a bell.
> 
> Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. by Heidi Nick
> ...


Well I have the Heidi Nick sock pattern in my Ravelry Library and apparently downloaded the pattern when it was free--maybe when it was a MKAL. The second pattern is not in my Library. Leads me to believe that the Nick pattern was the one we looked at back then.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Burgundy is nice Jane, both the color and the beverage 

I picked up the Tea, Earl Grey, Hot sock pattern a while back, probably someone here posted the link. As a trekkie resisting downloading was futile.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Well I have the Heidi Nick sock pattern in my Ravelry Library and apparently downloaded the pattern when it was free--maybe when it was a MKAL. The second pattern is not in my Library. Leads me to believe that the Nick pattern was the one we looked at back then.


The McPhee pattern is still free...but it is a webpage. Here it is in PDF format.

The Heidi Nick pattern has 5 parts. I'm down part 1 and working on remaining.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Burgundy is nice Jane, both the color and the beverage


I'll drink to that. ;-)


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> As I was looking through the LP calendar, I noticed that I have an *Earl Grey Sock KAL* from March 27 to April 10 without a leader. Does this look familiar to anyone? I'm not sure why I didn't get a name to go with the socks. :? Thank you!


I seem to recall that one too. I'll try to find it or remember.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jane, the crochet pattern that looks like flowers you said looked familiar (and now I can't find) looks kind of like:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strawberry-pie-shawl (the design) the shawl is a 2/3 circle
OR
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-lace-cats-paw-scarf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cats-paw-scarf-3
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cats-paw-scarf-4

Maybe my memory is slipping. 

ETA found it and Cat's paw isn't it. Did we do a group knit a year ago?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Everyone's Uhura shawls are lovely. May have to search the stash and cast on. I found a shades of blue in weight 2 or 3 that might work

Currently working on CFS and a cabled cowl/hood that looks warm and is a candidate for donation to the disadvantaged children's home. Plan to add some fingerless gloves along with the caps, earwarmers, and cowls.

New Year's resolution: start working on things now for donation and Christmas gifts. Someone is making the days and months shorter or the clocks are running too fast! I still cannot believe 2015 is over and income tax season is coming.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I seem to recall that one too. I'll try to find it or remember.


We have found the pattern http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2 , and I remember that it was the one that was already in five parts, but we don't seem to have anyone to host the KAL. Maybe it was just an idea we were tossing out and I put it on the calendar and shouldn't have.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... Maybe it was just an idea we were tossing out and I put it on the calendar and shouldn't have.


I don't know if anyone agreed to hosting it but I do remember someone saying that they wanted to knit socks - hadn't done it before.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I don't know if anyone agreed to hosting it but I do remember someone saying that they wanted to knit socks - hadn't done it before.


That was probably me. Sheesh! I still haven't done them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, Uhuru is lovely. I love the beading.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Rachel went South to visit Carmen, Jackson and Jane and now can't drive back here because of the bushfires. Roads are closed everywhere. I was panicking because they were going to drive back here, but because of all the road closures they would have to go the long way round. There was a festival down south planned for this weekend so about 10,000 cars went down. The festival has been cancelled and all those people have to try and get back home. Carmen has postponed coming back here till it's safe. Thank goodness!!! 
The other problem is that they were only going for a couple of days and I was worried that Rachel didn't have enough of her medication with her. I have checked with her and she has enough for 6 days. 
To make matters worse we have a severe thunderstorm warning. The fires have doubled in size and in Yarloop, a little town about 44mins drive from Carmen's home, at least 95 houses have been destroyed by the fires.
I keep checking the news and now my son and his family are in danger from them too. Jackson's uncle is also in danger. Then in Perth, lightning has started some more fires so I sent the message to my sister and she said that's where her little granddaughters live. 
I'm feeling rather stressed!!!&#128549;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Rachel went South to visit Carmen, Jackson and Jane and now can't drive back here because of the bushfires. Roads are closed everywhere. I was panicking because they were going to drive back here, but because of all the road closures they would have to go the long way round. There was a festival down south planned for this weekend so about 10,000 cars went down. The festival has been cancelled and all those people have to try and get back home. Carmen has postponed coming back here till it's safe. Thank goodness!!!
> The other problem is that they were only going for a couple of days and I was worried that Rachel didn't have enough of her medication with her. I have checked with her and she has enough for 6 days.
> To make matters worse we have a severe thunderstorm warning. The fires have doubled in size and in Yarloop, a little town about 44mins drive from Carmen's home, at least 95 houses have been destroyed by the fires.
> I keep checking the news and now my son and his family are in danger from them too. Jackson's uncle is also in danger. Then in Perth, lightning has started some more fires so I sent the message to my sister and she said that's where her little granddaughters live.
> I'm feeling rather stressed!!!😥


You have all been much in my thoughts and prayers, Ros.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Certainly sounded like there was definite interest in it. I think I mentioned it too, probably after having done Elizabeth's MHHH sock KAL.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I don't know if anyone agreed to hosting it but I do remember someone saying that they wanted to knit socks - hadn't done it before.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I am so sorry to hear about the fires. Everyone is in my prayers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Rachel went South to visit Carmen, Jackson and Jane and now can't drive back here because of the bushfires. Roads are closed everywhere. I was panicking because they were going to drive back here, but because of all the road closures they would have to go the long way round. There was a festival down south planned for this weekend so about 10,000 cars went down. The festival has been cancelled and all those people have to try and get back home. Carmen has postponed coming back here till it's safe. Thank goodness!!!
> The other problem is that they were only going for a couple of days and I was worried that Rachel didn't have enough of her medication with her. I have checked with her and she has enough for 6 days.
> To make matters worse we have a severe thunderstorm warning. The fires have doubled in size and in Yarloop, a little town about 44mins drive from Carmen's home, at least 95 houses have been destroyed by the fires.
> I keep checking the news and now my son and his family are in danger from them too. Jackson's uncle is also in danger. Then in Perth, lightning has started some more fires so I sent the message to my sister and she said that's where her little granddaughters live.
> I'm feeling rather stressed!!!😥


I am sure you are stressed, in big part, because you feel helpless. So what plans are being made by the daughters if they have to leave their home? I find having some options figured out helps much in such worrisome situations. I am sure they have talked about this giving how close the fires are and the kind of weather. Hopefully rains will help contain the blazes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, the crochet pattern that looks like flowers you said looked familiar (and now I can't find) looks kind of like:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strawberry-pie-shawl (the design) the shawl is a 2/3 circle
> OR
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-lace-cats-paw-scarf
> ...


I think it was the Kris Basta one which is in my Library and looks familiar.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Aw, Ros, so sorry to hear that. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, will keep you and your family in my prayers. Hopefully the fires can be contained soon and your family will soon be able to return home safely.

Sue


RosD said:


> Rachel went South to visit Carmen, Jackson and Jane and now can't drive back here because of the bushfires. Roads are closed everywhere. I was panicking because they were going to drive back here, but because of all the road closures they would have to go the long way round. There was a festival down south planned for this weekend so about 10,000 cars went down. The festival has been cancelled and all those people have to try and get back home. Carmen has postponed coming back here till it's safe. Thank goodness!!!
> The other problem is that they were only going for a couple of days and I was worried that Rachel didn't have enough of her medication with her. I have checked with her and she has enough for 6 days.
> To make matters worse we have a severe thunderstorm warning. The fires have doubled in size and in Yarloop, a little town about 44mins drive from Carmen's home, at least 95 houses have been destroyed by the fires.
> I keep checking the news and now my son and his family are in danger from them too. Jackson's uncle is also in danger. Then in Perth, lightning has started some more fires so I sent the message to my sister and she said that's where her little granddaughters live.
> I'm feeling rather stressed!!!😥


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my Uhura blob & a close up of the beaded edging. I would probably do it differently if I were to do it again.
> I'll give specifics later & explain the new approach that I would use, too.
> The beads do make it hang nicely.


That looks so pretty in that color Jane. I love the beaded edge. I finally got my beads yesterday and will use them on the edging. Looking forward to seeing your ideas. I didn't get much knitting done yesterday as other chores kept interrupting


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is really slow going. I so wish that I was knitting lace instead.


Ahh, the things we do for love


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I'm feeling rather stressed!!!😥


Ros -- I remember last summer when we had so many wildfires, hearing on the news that Australia had sent some fire fighters to assist us. I surely hope we have returned the help. Were we live, every year we fear wild fires -- usually lightening started. So I can appreciate your stress. Let's hope they get under control soon before you, your family or others suffer any damage.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Sending you and yours positive thoughts and energy to come through this with no ill effects, Ros.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Very pretty shawl pin Sue. That would look nice on the snowflake shawl! Or any other shawl  

Oh, Ros, that has to be so scary, it is no wonder you are stressed. I am also sending prayers and hoping that you and your family all stay safe and get through this. Hopefully there will not be any new fires started and they will be able to get these under control.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sending prayers and peaceful thoughts in your direction Ros.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I finished Clue 1 of Urquhart. The beads are on the s1k2p column. Not sure I like the beads as tone-on-tone is more my thing but they do look better in real life as they have an AB finish which picks up the purple. Although they do remind me of the beady eyes of hairy spiders, lol.

Ignore the unevenness of the columns, I just pinned it enough to take a picture.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I'm feeling rather stressed!!!😥


With good reason but it doesn't do *you* any good to dwell on it all. Get at something that will keep your mind busy. At least the girls have sense enough to stay put & hopefully the storm will bring rain to douse the fires.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> That looks so pretty in that color Jane. I love the beaded edge.


Than you, Caryn 


> I finally got my beads yesterday and will use them on the edging. Looking forward to seeing your ideas. ...


I will try to get it posted later today - a number of pressing things to tend to before Michael leaves tomorrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I finished Clue 1 of Urquhart. ....


Looks great, Melanie 
I think that the beads look good. I used to go for less contrast but sometimes you want them to stand out more. This is working really well, I think - even nicer IRL, I'll bet.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I am so sorry to hear about the fires. Everyone is in my prayers.


And mine! I am hoping the rain will put them out, not make more.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I finished Clue 1 of Urquhart. The beads are on the s1k2p column. Not sure I like the beads as tone-on-tone is more my thing but they do look better in real life as they have an AB finish which picks up the purple. Although they do remind me of the beady eyes of hairy spiders, lol.
> 
> Ignore the unevenness of the columns, I just pinned it enough to take a picture.


Looks like a good start Melanie. The beads do pick up the purple in the picture. Not so sure about the beady eyes of hairy spiders though


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Melanie
> I think that the beads look good. I used to go for less contrast but sometimes you want them to stand out more. This is working really well, I think - even nicer IRL, I'll bet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I will try to get it posted later today - a number of pressing things to tend to before Michael leaves tomorrow.


No rush - I am not close to being there yet.
More important to be with Michael and enjoy the rest of his visit. The leaving part is always the hardest.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I finished Clue 1 of Urquhart.


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I finished Clue 1 of Urquhart. The beads are on the s1k2p column. Not sure I like the beads as tone-on-tone is more my thing but they do look better in real life as they have an AB finish which picks up the purple. Although they do remind me of the beady eyes of hairy spiders, lol. >8-0
> 
> Ignore the unevenness of the columns, I just pinned it enough to take a picture.


Beautiful start, Caryn. Aren't you scared to wear all those beady spider eyes???


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until January 08, 2016, 11:59 PM US Eastern Time; Code = NEWYEAR16 
Knit Illusions Skully by Sonya Blackstone
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-illusions-skully

Seashell Carpet by Magic Carpet Studio
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seashell-carpet
(The designer of that cute Owl Rug.)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I love that seashell carpet. I don't know if I would ever make it though, but put it into my library.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Not sure I like the beads as tone-on-tone is more my thing but they do look better in real life as they have an AB finish which picks up the purple. Although they do remind me of the beady eyes of hairy spiders, lol.


thanks for the giggle Mel. It looks wonderful


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I love that seashell carpet. I don't know if I would ever make it though, but put it into my library.


I saved it also. What a fun shape!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I saved it also. What a fun shape!!!


It reminds me of Fractal.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Seashell Carpet by Magic Carpet Studio
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seashell-carpet
> (The designer of that cute Owl Rug.)




LOL! I just read the description and couldn't help but laugh at how this rug is made:

"Another important thing: you should be sitting on the carpet while crocheting it. This way the carpet will appear as if it has already been washed and blocked  because you have been ironing it with your buttocks while crocheting  If you crochet the carpet while sitting on the couch, it will come out crooked and uneven."


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I love that seashell carpet. I don't know if I would ever make it though, but put it into my library.


I did Fractal as a rug - same pattern with the extra appendage - and I love it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Like that seashell carpet too altho don't know that I would ever make one--but one should never say never!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ah, just caught this post of yours. That is very interesting. How rampant does Coastal Maple grow around you?


I have no idea what it even looks like.. but!!! I know it is all over... and lots of people go to the beach and get their wood.. so they will be burning different kinds of wood all the time.. it is a thought though and makes perfect sense... also we normally eat fresh corn but we found a very tasty brand in our store that is frozen!!! could be a GMO corn..  We just started eating it probably less than 2 months ago.. so that could be the issue too.. I'll bring this up with my Dr. when I see him next.. I do know in Southern Oregon they stopped all GMO farming.. I don't know about California or the rest of Oregon.. it is something to look into.. thanks for the information Tanya.. I will certainly look into this..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ronie, that would be a bummer if it is the wood smoke you are reacting to.  How frustrating.
> 
> THIRTY-FIVE CHARTS!!! That would be a LOT to sort out, but wouldn't it be *A-MAZ-ING?!!!!* Chris, the wedding shawl idea is a serious thought - with two DD's, one might like it.


You could make one for them to share or it might be best to make 2  that way they both have their own... that is a lot of knitting...  hmm you could design one for each of them..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Chris and Mrs.Murdog that is very good advice.. these are more of a welt like if hot oil splashes on you.. and they are both painful and itch.. they are also quite large.. about the size of a quarter and larger... it is interesting how those foods and latex are connected.. I already have to leave peanuts alone.. I do shy away from lots of nuts just to be safe.. but I will eat a almond here or there and I love walnuts but again I don't eat them very often.. 


Jane that is stunning!!! I love it!!! your beading is beautiful!  great job...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I finished Clue 1 of Urquhart. The beads are on the s1k2p column. Not sure I like the beads as tone-on-tone is more my thing but they do look better in real life as they have an AB finish which picks up the purple. Although they do remind me of the beady eyes of hairy spiders, lol.
> 
> Ignore the unevenness of the columns, I just pinned it enough to take a picture.


That is looking great :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> LOL! I just read the description and couldn't help but laugh at how this rug is made:
> 
> "Another important thing: you should be sitting on the carpet while crocheting it. This way the carpet will appear as if it has already been washed and blocked  because you have been ironing it with your buttocks while crocheting  If you crochet the carpet while sitting on the couch, it will come out crooked and uneven."


I was just looking at this the other day and read that too..  I think the designer said it only takes about 4 hours to make... the issue comes with the hook.. my N hook is a Susan Bates hook and would kill my hand after a hour or so.. because it is so short... working on this kind of yarn/string would be best with a cushioned hook or a longer one..  I am considering it though.. I have the perfect spot for it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros I pray your family is safe.. I understand the stress...it is great advice to get something to do that will occupy your mind and just trust that you have some very smart girls there and they will know how to keep safe 

Sue I love the pin!! just beautiful... it would go great with that shawl too... although I thought the way the shawl was photographed that the top edge seemed a bit short.. maybe alter it a bit to make it wider  then you can use a pin!

Great start Melanie!! all these deep reds and purples are so pretty... my eye is drawn to them.. 

I just got my second clue to the CAFS mits.. I plan on doing nothing much more than those and my shawl this weekend.. boy do I need a day off..LOL but we open the shop back up today and I don't see how it is anywhere near ready.. my boss has the most positive attitude.. every thing is 'Oh yeah it will work' or 'no problem we will be fine' I'd be stressed to the max! LOL it is looking great in there though and it will be nice to get back to normal again...


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I was just looking at this the other day and read that too..  I think the designer said it only takes about 4 hours to make... the issue comes with the hook.. my N hook is a Susan Bates hook and would kill my hand after a hour or so.. because it is so short... working on this kind of yarn/string would be best with a cushioned hook or a longer one..  I am considering it though.. I have the perfect spot for it


Even if you only worked on it for half an hour a day, you would still get it done in 8 days. Go for it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I am so sorry to hear about the fires. Everyone is in my prayers.


Ditto, from our news broadcasts it sounds very serious, at least one township wiped off the map.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is looking great :thumbup: :thumbup:


re Melanie's 1st clue, ditto.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that is stunning!!! I love it!!! your beading is beautiful!  great job...


Thank you , Ronie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Jane, Caryn, Elizabeth, Bev, Toni, Chris, Norma, and Julie. Clue 2 comes out in a week (wahoo! I finished a clue in time) so we shall see where I put my hairy spider eyes next.

I managed to wind my yarn for Uhura last night. It is Malabrigo baby silkpaca lace and it sticks to itself which makes winding slower than usual since I am my own swift and winder. I sit on the floor or couch with my knees up and the hank around them and wind by hand. Not a good position if you have back issues but it gets the job done.

I hope you find your allergen Ronie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I was just looking at this the other day and read that too..  I think the designer said it only takes about 4 hours to make...


I must have missed that. 4 hours. Hmmmm. . .may have to consider this.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ......  hmm you could design one for each of them..


That's a fun thought.  And you could test knit them?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Even if you only worked on it for half an hour a day, you would still get it done in 8 days. Go for it!


Well, shoot! What are we waiting for?!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ... I sit on the floor or couch with my knees up and the hank around them and wind by hand. ...


I used to use my feet propped up on the coffee table.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> I did Fractal as a rug - same pattern with the extra appendage - and I love it.


And did you sit on yours and iron it with your buttocks as well? LOL :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> And did you sit on yours and iron it with your buttocks as well? LOL :lol:


Just tried to do a Russian join, without looping through the first lot of yarn!!!!!!!!, must be a bit early in the morning- but also I am worried about the news from WA, (Western Australia, to us) the fires seem to be getting worse- more townships threatened. All thoughts and prayers for Ros and her family.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The news is very grim from Australia. Renewed prayers for Ros and family.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Because I am working from the written instructions I am using a different coloured biro to mark where I am up to. Also have brought my steel plate and magnets into the process- they are a great boon.


Whatever works.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Whatever works.


The charts printed up very small, and I would have had appalling difficulty reading them, when I went up town, I forgot to take them with me. (in the off chance I had the cash to pay for a larger copy)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just tried to do a Russian join, without looping through the first lot of yarn!!!!!!!!, must be a bit early in the morning- but also I am worried about the news from WA, (Western Australia, to us) the fires seem to be getting worse- more townships threatened. All thoughts and prayers for Ros and her family.


Amen and Amen!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have no idea what it even looks like.. but!!! I know it is all over... and lots of people go to the beach and get their wood.. so they will be burning different kinds of wood all the time.. it is a thought though and makes perfect sense... also we normally eat fresh corn but we found a very tasty brand in our store that is frozen!!! could be a GMO corn..  We just started eating it probably less than 2 months ago.. so that could be the issue too.. I'll bring this up with my Dr. when I see him next.. I do know in Southern Oregon they stopped all GMO farming.. I don't know about California or the rest of Oregon.. it is something to look into.. thanks for the information Tanya.. I will certainly look into this..


I know you trust your doctor, but remember doctors are not trained in either nutrition or environmental toxins. They may know a couple of ideas but they are not the people to ask. What you should remember is 95% of all corn in the US is GMO. So your frozen corn is GMO and glyphosate treated unless it is certified non-GMO. If memory serves (always a questionable thing), only 1 county in Oregon banned GMOs. There is another one trying to collect enough signatures to get a similar ban on the ballot. Great beginning, but you are not safe yet.

Correct me if I am wrong, this hive condition is relatively new in your life? If environmental causation, what has changed that would affect you? But I would still look at the hard cause: emotional stress. You have had quite a bit of it recently.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Rachel went South to visit Carmen, Jackson and Jane and now can't drive back here because of the bushfires. Roads are closed everywhere. I was panicking because they were going to drive back here, but because of all the road closures they would have to go the long way round. There was a festival down south planned for this weekend so about 10,000 cars went down. The festival has been cancelled and all those people have to try and get back home. Carmen has postponed coming back here till it's safe. Thank goodness!!!
> The other problem is that they were only going for a couple of days and I was worried that Rachel didn't have enough of her medication with her. I have checked with her and she has enough for 6 days.
> To make matters worse we have a severe thunderstorm warning. The fires have doubled in size and in Yarloop, a little town about 44mins drive from Carmen's home, at least 95 houses have been destroyed by the fires.
> I keep checking the news and now my son and his family are in danger from them too. Jackson's uncle is also in danger. Then in Perth, lightning has started some more fires so I sent the message to my sister and she said that's where her little granddaughters live.
> I'm feeling rather stressed!!!😥


Sounds dreadful but do try not to stress too much. It is likely that they are well informed and will be able to keep themselves safe - easy for me to say, I know, from here. you will be able to help and advise better if you can manage to stay calm. Cope now and panic after.
I will be thinking of you all.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> And did you sit on yours and iron it with your buttocks as well? LOL :lol:


Thankfully, there were no buttocks required with the fractal. LOL!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I finished Clue 1 of Urquhart. The beads are on the s1k2p column. Not sure I like the beads as tone-on-tone is more my thing but they do look better in real life as they have an AB finish which picks up the purple. Although they do remind me of the beady eyes of hairy spiders, lol.
> 
> Ignore the unevenness of the columns, I just pinned it enough to take a picture.


It looks lovely, Melanie. I want to start mine but need to finish something else first.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It looks lovely, Melanie. I want to start mine but need to finish something else first.


Did you finish the Aran you were working on?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It looks lovely, Melanie. I want to start mine but need to finish something else first.


Oh, can I ever relate to wanting to cast on the castle MKAL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Progress report on my Uhura!-

I am on row 104 now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just tried to do a Russian join, without looping through the first lot of yarn!!!!!!!!, must be a bit early in the morning- but also I am worried about the news from WA, (Western Australia, to us) the fires seem to be getting worse- more townships threatened. All thoughts and prayers for Ros and her family.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you finish the Aran you were working on?


Front and back done. First sleeve started. I took time off for Christmas sweaters and WTLF shawl. Working hard on it now though.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh, can I ever relate to wanting to cast on the castle MKAL!


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report on my Uhura!-
> 
> I am on row 104 now.


And it is looking good, Julie.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Racing along Julie ...wonderful .
Beautiful start Melanie .
Hope sister is home and well Linda .
Thinking of your worries Ros .
Hope you find the cause of the hives soon Ronie .Very cold here and due to get colder .I am not good in the cold with all the blood thinners .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Racing along Julie ...wonderful .
> Beautiful start Melanie .
> Hope sister is home and well Linda .
> Thinking of your worries Ros .
> Hope you find the cause of the hives soon Ronie .Very cold here and due to get colder .I am not good in the cold with all the blood thinners .


 :thumbup: Thank you, Ann!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Racing along Julie ...wonderful .
> Beautiful start Melanie .
> Hope sister is home and well Linda .
> Thinking of your worries Ros .
> Hope you find the cause of the hives soon Ronie .Very cold here and due to get colder .I am not good in the cold with all the blood thinners .


She isn't home yet, Anne - either tomorrow or Sunday. But she is doing very well.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> She isn't home yet, Anne - either tomorrow or Sunday. But she is doing very well.


That is wonderful news, Linda.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is wonderful news, Linda.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--hope your sis's healing goes well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is wonderful news, Linda.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The charts printed up very small...


I can do a screen shot & make them slightly larger - cut out all but the chart itself. Do you want me to try that?
But you must be almost finished with chart 2 section.
Chart 3 is larger anyway - but I could make it larger still.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Oh, can I ever relate to wanting to cast on the castle MKAL!


Me, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report on my Uhura!-
> I am on row 104 now.


Looking great, Julie!
You are well into chart 3 so my previous offer is probably too late.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I can do a screen shot & make them slightly larger - cut out all but the chart itself. Do you want me to try that?
> But you must be almost finished with chart 2 section.
> Chart 3 is larger anyway - but I could make it larger still.


Chart three is fine- I will go to the library because they have an enlarging function on their printer, if I can't find a shop to do it! I have started chart three, but am still working from the written- but I will make a finer one for Bronwen later as a confirmed Trekkie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for a limited time (limit not specified) 
Tahiti by Cheri McEwen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tahiti-2

Morgenfryd by Karen S. Lauger
http://filcolana.dk/en/node/965


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report on my Uhura!-
> 
> I am on row 104 now.


Looks great, Julie!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> I am not good in the cold with all the blood thinners .


Excellent excuse to knit more shawls.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Looks great, Julie!


Thank you so much, Elizabeth!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Excellent excuse to knit more shawls.


Missed Ann's post! Very good reason to have a wardrobe of shawls, and scarves or cowls, and gloves (a favourite 'go to' of mine) or mitts!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report on my Uhura!-
> 
> I am on row 104 now.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> She isn't home yet, Anne - either tomorrow or Sunday. But she is doing very well.


Good news


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Have to share this grafting experience with you. Met with my local knitting group last nite where I agreed to help tackle a grafting project. This woman had these 2 scarf halves lying around for a couple of yrs and she brought them in for help. We meet at the library where they have a computer table so I took her over and we opened up a couple of the videos I had shared here. I also printed out the mantra from the Lucy Hague site. After a couple of pointers she tried to work the ribbed grafting herself and began to get it. She was so intimidated by the process her hands were shaking. Got an email this a.m. saying she had worked the row and got it 'good enough' and was so happy and appreciative. This is a very careful and neat knitter so I am sure it looked pretty good. For me it was such a good feeling watching another knitter grow her skills and confidence.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--hope your sis's healing goes well.


Thank you, Tanya.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Melanie (re: my Uhura! I am on row 108)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Have to share this grafting experience with you. Met with my local knitting group last nite where I agreed to help tackle a grafting project. This woman had these 2 scarf halves lying around for a couple of yrs and she brought them in for help. We meet at the library where they have a computer table so I took her over and we opened up a couple of the videos I had shared here. I also printed out the mantra from the Lucy Hague site. After a couple of pointers she tried to work the ribbed grafting herself and began to get it. She was so intimidated by the process her hands were shaking. Got an email this a.m. saying she had worked the row and got it 'good enough' and was so happy and appreciative. This is a very careful and neat knitter so I am sure it looked pretty good. For me it was such a good feeling watching another knitter grow her skills and confidence.


That is a lovely story. So good that you could help her learn something new.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> We have found the pattern http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2 , and I remember that it was the one that was already in five parts, but we don't seem to have anyone to host the KAL. Maybe it was just an idea we were tossing out and I put it on the calendar and shouldn't have.


Maybe Bev . She knits a lot of socks, maybe Sue. There were several talking about making socks.

I know one of my goals is to try making a pair. Maybe Elizabeth could add it to her sock madness (just a thought)


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I think it was the Kris Basta one which is in my Library and looks familiar.


Could be we looked at 4-5 for a kal. Cat's paw, wiggle, old flame I think were a few. Has that been 2 years ago?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ros, wish i could send some moisture. Our ground is so saturated the cows hooves make sucking sounds each step and the tractor sinks to the rims. I see a spot that looks a little dryer and step off the tractor to sink ankle deep. Water stands in every track, hoof print and low spot.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Free for a limited time (limit not specified)
> Tahiti by Cheri McEwen
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tahiti-2
> 
> ...


I am looking at patterns on the filcolana site and am very drawn to this one!
http://filcolana.dk/sites/default/files/RS_avoniaEN.pdf


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> I am looking at patterns on the filcolana site and am very drawn to this one!
> http://filcolana.dk/sites/default/files/RS_avoniaEN.pdf


That's sweet.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just tried to do a Russian join, without looping through the first lot of yarn!!!!!!!!, must be a bit early in the morning- but also I am worried about the news from WA, (Western Australia, to us) the fires seem to be getting worse- more townships threatened. All thoughts and prayers for Ros and her family.


Oh, Julie, that does not sound good. Sending prayers and hugs to Ros and family also.



dogyarns said:


> Thankfully, there were no buttocks required with the fractal. LOL!


Aw, shoot! I was going to ask for a picture. 

Julie, your Uhura is looking so nice. It's going to be nice and warm for you. 

Linda, you are really making progress on your Aran. Don't forget to post a picture. 

Tanya, it really is fun to help someone conquer their fears and do a good job, knitting or other things. So glad you were able to help.

I'm pretty sure I wasn't the one who said I would take the two weeks on sock knitting, but I would be happy to. I definitely am wanting to do more socks. Handknit socks are easier on the legs-no elastic cutting into them. Toni, when do you have this on the schedule??

My, Tricia, sounds like you are inundated with rain there. I hope it dries up a bit soon. Life is easier when you don't sink down to your ankles every step you take.

Oh, my, MrsMurdog, you are right. That sweater just looks like too much fun.  May have to print that one out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Could be we looked at 4-5 for a kal. Cat's paw, wiggle, old flame I think were a few. Has that been 2 years ago?


No - that was just a year ago. We decided on the Lace Snowdrop.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have finally blocked WTLF. This is the one that I used the wrong needle size and ran out of yarn. A kind Ravelry member had some matching yarn in her stash and sent it to me. You cannot tell where it was added, yippee! Yarn is Cherry Tree Hill Silk Solids in Iris. I did the XL and it is huge! The spine is 37" and the wingspan is 74". As I am 64" tall I will need to hike it up when sitting, lol. There are beads although hard to see in the photos. I used cobalt beads which are a good color match to the yarn.


Wow, here we are on page 56 of this wonderful topic and I still have not asked you about this shawl!! It is gorgeous - what does WTLF stand for?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, you are moving right along with your Uhura! You will be done in no time. 

MrsMurdog, I saved that filcolana also. What a warm looking sweater/jumper. 

Bev, the socks were/are on the calendar from March 27 to April 10th, but they can happen anytime after that. They just happened to be at the end of what we have scheduled so far. That would be great if you would like to host this session.  Let me know what you decide and I will put you down. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I am so sorry to hear about the fires. Everyone is in my prayers.


From me, too, Ros!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I finished Clue 1 of Urquhart. The beads are on the s1k2p column. Not sure I like the beads as tone-on-tone is more my thing but they do look better in real life as they have an AB finish which picks up the purple. Although they do remind me of the beady eyes of hairy spiders, lol.
> 
> Ignore the unevenness of the columns, I just pinned it enough to take a picture.


It looks good, Melanie. I think the beads look good, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Amen and Amen!!!


And from me, too!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report on my Uhura!-
> 
> I am on row 104 now.


It's looking great, Julie! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Have to share this grafting experience with you. Met with my local knitting group last nite where I agreed to help tackle a grafting project. This woman had these 2 scarf halves lying around for a couple of yrs and she brought them in for help. We meet at the library where they have a computer table so I took her over and we opened up a couple of the videos I had shared here. I also printed out the mantra from the Lucy Hague site. After a couple of pointers she tried to work the ribbed grafting herself and began to get it. She was so intimidated by the process her hands were shaking. Got an email this a.m. saying she had worked the row and got it 'good enough' and was so happy and appreciative. This is a very careful and neat knitter so I am sure it looked pretty good. For me it was such a good feeling watching another knitter grow her skills and confidence.


That's a great story, Tanya! I'm sure she's very appreciative of your help.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a great story, Tanya! I'm sure she's very appreciative of your help.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

berigora said:


> ...It is gorgeous - what does WTLF stand for?


Not sure when Melanie might join in again so I will answer your question. It is When the Leaves Fall by Lily Go. We often shorten the names like that - especially when a number of us are working on the same project.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Not sure when Melanie might join in again so I will answer your question. It is When the Leaves Fall by Lily Go. We often shorten the names like that - especially when a number of us are working on the same project.


Thank you! It is such a lovely pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

berigora said:


> Thank you! It is such a lovely pattern.


It is. Lily is a great designer - does marvellous work with beads.
She just started another MKAL if you are interested. It isn't free, though. We generally stick to free patterns when we post here but some things are too good to not share.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/love-story-mkal


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Well thank goodness, I finished Michael's scarf.
I have a few pics before it was blocked - not of very good quality, though. I am hoping to get a chance for a couple of pics tomorrow morning before we leave but this might be it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well thank goodness, I finished Michael's scarf.
> I have a few pics before it was blocked - not of very good quality, though. I am hoping to get a chance for a couple of pics tomorrow morning before we leave but this might be it.


It looks great, Jane, and Tango looks nice and toasty.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Jane: I've decided to copy you and put beads in the same areas as you have. I really like the look. 

I had to take out a few rows of my shawl out as I say a mistake. I need to look more closely as I knit! Picture sometime this weekend, I promise.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Jane, and Tango looks nice and toasty.


It sure does and so does Tango! I bet he was glad to have Michael home.  ...beware of the mysterious messy bed. 



Dodie R. said:


> I had to take out a few rows of my shawl as I say a mistake. I need to look more closely as I knit! Picture sometime this weekend, I promise.


We can't wait!!!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I finished Clue 1 of Urquhart. The beads are on the s1k2p column. Not sure I like the beads as tone-on-tone is more my thing but they do look better in real life as they have an AB finish which picks up the purple. Although they do remind me of the beady eyes of hairy spiders, lol.


I think it looks great and I do like the beads with it very much.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> For me it was such a good feeling watching another knitter grow her skills and confidence.


That's the reason I love to teach knitting and crochet. I don't crochet much anymore as I really like knitting much better, but do love some of the doilies and snowflakes that are available.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Jane, and Tango looks nice and toasty.


Thank you, Pam 
Tango does look pretty cozy, doesn't he?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Jane: I've decided to copy you and put beads in the same areas as you have. I really like the look.


Thanks - but read my notes on the beading for the final part because I would have done it differently in hindsight. I have updated the first page but I will post them here when I have read the latest messages. 


> I had to take out a few rows of my shawl as I say a mistake. ...


Sorry that you had to tink. 
The Border has regular repeats so mistakes will be less likely then.
Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great that you were able to help her learn something new.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Have to share this grafting experience with you. Met with my local knitting group last nite where I agreed to help tackle a grafting project. This woman had these 2 scarf halves lying around for a couple of yrs and she brought them in for help. We meet at the library where they have a computer table so I took her over and we opened up a couple of the videos I had shared here. I also printed out the mantra from the Lucy Hague site. After a couple of pointers she tried to work the ribbed grafting herself and began to get it. She was so intimidated by the process her hands were shaking. Got an email this a.m. saying she had worked the row and got it 'good enough' and was so happy and appreciative. This is a very careful and neat knitter so I am sure it looked pretty good. For me it was such a good feeling watching another knitter grow her skills and confidence.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> It sure does and so does Tango!


Thanks, Toni 


> I bet he was glad to have Michael home.


I think so.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Beading for the Warp Space Edge*

In this section, I added beads inside the YOs of the V-shapes.

I started adding beads on row 96 - one bead per rep in between the two YOs. (26 beads)
In row 98, I worked YO, KB, K, KB, YO (52 beads)
In row 100, I worked YO, KB, K, YO, SKP, KB, YO (52 beads)
I didnt keep to this pattern in the next row because the beads didnt look like they would line up right, So I only added a bead in between the two YOs. (26 beads) As it turned out, they would have looked okay there - better than what I did, I think. (Total border beads to this point = 156)

If I knit Uhura again, however, I would not start beading until row 102 - especially if I was going to extend the border.

I continued to add beads in this manner. From rows 102-122 the bead count per row = 26, 52, 52, 78, 104, 104, 78, 104, 130, 156, 130
(Total beads in this section = 1014)

Total beads for the whole shawl = 14+52+156+1014=1236
(Without the beads in the first part of the border, there would be 1080 beads.)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, I think I can do March 27th-April 10th. Sounds great to me.  Put me down.

Jane, Michael's scarf looks great. Tango is so patient.  Such a good model.

We are running away this weekend. I will be gone from Sun to Tues. Looking forward to a change of pace.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, glad you got to finish the scarf. I am sure Michael will enjoy wearing it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Well thank goodness, I finished Michael's scarf.
> I have a few pics before it was blocked - not of very good quality, though. I am hoping to get a chance for a couple of pics tomorrow morning before we leave but this might be it.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> For me it was such a good feeling watching another knitter grow her skills and confidence.


Way to go, Tanya!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Just tried to do a Russian join, without looping through the first lot of yarn!!!!!!!!, must be a bit early in the morning- but also I am worried about the news from WA, (Western Australia, to us) the fires seem to be getting worse- more townships threatened. All thoughts and prayers for Ros and her family.
> 
> Oh, Julie, that does not sound good. Sending prayers and hugs to Ros and family also.
> ...


The latest I have heard about the WA fires is that there are 3 people missing.
Thank you, Bev!
I want to use the Uhura in a building that is air-conditioned, the last time I was there, there was a definite chill draft at neck level. I am most interested working the edging, how it is developing- I will change dye lot at my next ball change- it will be experimental, how much the colour will vary- so far as I can tell there is only a very minor colour shift.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you, Jane. I really think I can get one up tonight.
Michael's scarf is really very nice and I love the burgundy. It really looks good on the pooch also!

Ros and Julie, I am sending good thoughts your way and hoping that there is rain soon to help put out the fires.

Ros, If I haven't mentioned it, your Uhura is lovely and the blue is one of my favorites, The cashmere will make it yummy!

Julie, your's is looking great. I like the nupps, but am trying beads as I've never done them before.

Ms Melba, your start on the Urquart looks great and I do like the beads very much.

I've been gone all day today so again, no knitting although I will be knitting the rest of the evening and will try to get the first chart done and be well into the 2nd by tomorrow.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Finished 1st clue of Love Story this evening. I don't know why I had problems with the first couple of rows. I thought I was never going to finish that first clue. Now I have to get back to the second clue of Catch a Falling a Star.

The weather has been so yucky tonight, with fine drizzle all day. I shouldn't complain ad it wasn't snow, but everything just looked so dark and gloomy here.

Sue


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Aw, shoot! I was going to ask for a picture.


I would oblige, but my photography is not as artistic as yours.

:XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, you are moving right along with your Uhura! You will be done in no time.
> 
> MrsMurdog, I saved that filcolana also. What a warm looking sweater/jumper.
> 
> Bev, the socks were/are on the calendar from March 27 to April 10th, but they can happen anytime after that. They just happened to be at the end of what we have scheduled so far. That would be great if you would like to host this session.  Let me know what you decide and I will put you down. :thumbup:


Thank you, Toni! I would like it done as quickly as possible!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well thank goodness, I finished Michael's scarf.
> I have a few pics before it was blocked - not of very good quality, though. I am hoping to get a chance for a couple of pics tomorrow morning before we leave but this might be it.


Tango sure looks good in it, so Michael should love this scarf! It worked up beautifully in that yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking great, Julie! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Pam, I am about to start a rightside row- will have to shut down the computer to achieve it!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We are running away this weekend. I will be gone from Sun to Tues. Looking forward to a change of pace.


Have a fabulous time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well thank goodness, I finished Michael's scarf.
> I have a few pics before it was blocked - not of very good quality, though. I am hoping to get a chance for a couple of pics tomorrow morning before we leave but this might be it.


I think Tango looks quite majestic in purple! (Burgundy)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Have a fabulous time!


Thank you, we are planning on it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, Michael's scarf looks great.


Thank you, Bev 


> Tango is so patient.  Such a good model.


He has his moments. 


> We are running away this weekend....


Have a good getaway.
I will be gone throughout the day tomorrow - might get to check in early & then in the evening when we get home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Thank you, Jane. I really think I can get one up tonight.
> Michael's scarf is really very nice and I love the burgundy. It really looks good on the pooch also!
> 
> Ros and Julie, I am sending good thoughts your way and hoping that there is rain soon to help put out the fires.
> ...


The fires we do have, Dodie, are in the South Island, a long way from me- Ros is as far away in Australia from me as it is possible to be- and besides there is the Tasman Sea in between our two countries. BTW, you may not be aware but the land mass of Australia is almost exactly that of the United States- it is a vast continent. 
I am not sure of beads on the DK weight that I am using at the moment., which is largely why I chose the nupps!
However thank you for the compliment.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, glad you got to finish the scarf. I am sure Michael will enjoy wearing it.


Me, too.
I can't believe how long it took me. I guess the twisted stitches slowed me down - they also caused the scattered mistake - twisting when I shouldn't - resulting in a bit of tinking every now & then. 
I think that he will get good wear out of it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I will change dye lot at my next ball change- it will be experimental, how much the colour will vary- so far as I can tell there is only a very minor colour shift.


What if you knit 2 rows with one then 2 with the other for a less abrupt change?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too.
> I can't believe how long it took me. I guess the twisted stitches slowed me down - they also caused the scattered mistake - twisting when I shouldn't - resulting in a bit of tinking every now & then.
> I think that he will get good wear out of it.


It really does look nice and warm!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...Michael's scarf is really very nice and I love the burgundy.


Thank you, Dodie 


> It really looks good on the pooch also!


Well, you know, anything suits beauty!


> ...am trying beads as I've never done them before.


You do realize that they are addictive, right?
;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What if you knit 2 rows with one then 2 with the other for a less abrupt change?


I will have a think about that! But as I mentioned the shift is very subtle, and if I bring it in close to the edge will look quite planned!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Finished 1st clue of Love Story this evening.


I am looking forward to starting next week - that one before Urquhart Castle, I think. I am hoping to work on my black lace weight in the car tomorrow. Depends on how I feel after the early rise. Sometimes I find it difficult to knit early in the car after having too little sleep. Coming back, I will only have light for half of the trip.


> I don't know why I had problems with the first couple of rows.


Probably tired - beat out from all the festivities?


> I thought I was never going to finish that first clue.


Always a problem with bottom up starts. I still haven't decided if I will go for 11 or 13 reps.


> The weather has been so yucky tonight, with fine drizzle all day. I shouldn't complain ad it wasn't snow, but everything just looked so dark and gloomy here.


A good time to sit in your favourite chair & knit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Tango sure looks good in it, so Michael should love this scarf! It worked up beautifully in that yarn.


Thanks, Elizabeth 
I am glad that I thought to twist the stitches - otherwise, I would have scrapped it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

berigora said:


> Wow, here we are on page 56 of this wonderful topic and I still have not asked you about this shawl!! It is gorgeous - what does WTLF stand for?


When The Leaves Fall, designed by Lily Go. We frequently abbreviate pattern names. Just ask  And thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Tango looks quite majestic in purple! (Burgundy)


I will pass that on to him - but it might go to his head.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure of beads on the DK weight that I am using at the moment., which is largely why I chose the nupps!


It is hard to find beads to fit DK weight - at least via my sources.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice story Tanya  So rewarding to help a fellow knitter increase her skills.

Hope things dry up for you soon Tricia.

Tango!! The scarf looks good Jane. And thanks for answering about WTLF  But the big question: what did you cook for Michael's last evening?

Have fun on your getaway Bev.

Good going Sue on Love Story. I have not cast on yet but plan to this weekend.

I cast on for Uhura tonight and got about twelve rows done. I need to hit my bead stash and see if I have anything suitable. I do have amethyst crystal beads but the holes might be too small. They do sparkle quite nicely though. I did a few more rows on the Scoreboard cowl and I am halfway through the border on Bonnie's Wish.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Tango!! The scarf looks good Jane.


Thank you, Melanie 


> And thanks for answering about WTLF


I knew that you would answer it but sometimes people are gone for a few days or things get missed - so I butted in.  


> But the big question: what did you cook for Michael's last evening?


Well, he is such an odd duck. I made sure to get in as many of his favourites as I could while he was home but the last couple of nights he said he didn't care as long as he didn't have to prepare it. So I did my husband's favourite instead - beef stir fry - with oyster sauce & noodles.


> I cast on for Uhura tonight and got about twelve rows done. I need to hit my bead stash and see if I have anything suitable. I do have amethyst crystal beads but the holes might be too small.


Would dental floss work better - or fine wire? (I am assuming that you use a crochet hook. I know that Sue prefers the floss, though.)


> I did a few more rows on the Scoreboard cowl and I am halfway through the border on Bonnie's Wish.


You go, girl!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I will pass that on to him - but it might go to his head.


Well just a gentle stroke then and returning a woof woofy woof from Ringo!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well just a gentle stroke then and returning a woof woofy woof from Ringo!


Will do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Will do.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Well, I've had to pull out a couple of more rows, but now am back on track. These are the pictures from before the rips. The bottom one is almost exactly the color of the shawl. The gray I'm going to be finishing for Elizabeth's WIP program. 

I


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Well, I've had to pull out a couple of more rows, but now am back on track.


Good news!


> The bottom one is almost exactly the color of the shawl.


Looks good - love the colour!


> The gray I'm going to be finishing for Elizabeth's WIP program.


Interesting. What's the pattern?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That would be a shame for Tango to get prideful. 

Have a wonderful day tomorrow, Jane! Even though I haven't cast on, I appreciate your notes and processing of the Uhura. Thank you!

Enjoy your hiking, photo taking, and time together on your run-away, Bev!!! I marked you down on the schedule. Thank you!!!

Dodie, Jane is right you know. Once you start using beads, there is no turning back.  That is a beautiful start on your Uhura and the grey is going to be gorgeous!

Congratulations, Melanie, on all of your knitting progress!!!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> When The Leaves Fall, designed by Lily Go. We frequently abbreviate pattern names. Just ask  And thanks


 :thumbup: Thanks for the introduction to this designer! Another one for my favourites list ...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Alert!

It has been discovered that one of the Seahorse dragons (#7) won't have any wings!! An emergency source and or ball of similar colors has to come to my house to complete #7 and or future same-color Seahorse dragons. This is roughly about 20-40 weight thread...so this MIGHT free up some brand choices. JP Coats/Coat's and Clark is one possibility on the Crochet Cotton this was created from.

HELP!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tricia ..same here as far as wet goes .The ground is sodden and as you walk on the grass it squelches .Glad there is no tractor to cope with .
Tanya ...the lady must be so relieved to have jumped that hurdle .
Jane ...super scarf and modelled so competently by your dear Tango .Have a safe trip .
Julie ....you are sure motoring with Uhura. 
Bev ..have a good break .
Dodie ...making good progress and what a super bowl .
Sue ...gloomy here too .Not done much of the mitts as so hard to
see the navy.
Karen ...so intricate .Good luck finding the right colours.
The tea pattern was suggested after I joined you all .
Thinking of all those affected by the fires


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Well, I've had to pull out a couple of more rows, but now am back on track. These are the pictures from before the rips. The bottom one is almost exactly the color of the shawl. The gray I'm going to be finishing for Elizabeth's WIP program.
> 
> I


I love that yarn bowl!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tricia ..same here as far as wet goes .The ground is sodden and as you walk on the grass it squelches .Glad there is no tractor to cope with .
> Tanya ...the lady must be so relieved to have jumped that hurdle .
> Jane ...super scarf and modelled so competently by your dear Tango .Have a safe trip .
> Julie ....you are sure motoring with Uhura.
> ...


Typically for me though I am not undoing my errors, but fudging- I am too tired at the moment to do any more on it, and don't want to get into even greater muddles by persevering when I really should stop and rest. I texted Ros but am a bit concerned I have not heard back from her- don't know if she has posted elsewhere- will look after I post this.

Edit: I see Ros has made only one post later the same day she last posted here- I do pray that all her family are safe.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well thank goodness, I finished Michael's scarf.
> I have a few pics before it was blocked - not of very good quality, though. I am hoping to get a chance for a couple of pics tomorrow morning before we leave but this might be it.


Tango is dressed to kill as usual. The scarf also looks good :lol: Love that color.

What is the horizontal detail? Is that just a few purl stitches across the column? Or do they get worked on the diagonal? It is a really good design, especially for males.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> That's the reason I love to teach knitting and crochet. I don't crochet much anymore as I really like knitting much better, but do love some of the doilies and snowflakes that are available.


Do you teach much?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report on my Uhura!-
> 
> I am on row 104 now.


Looking good :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> She isn't home yet, Anne - either tomorrow or Sunday. But she is doing very well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tricia ..same here as far as wet goes .The ground is sodden and as you walk on the grass it squelches .Glad there is no tractor to cope with .
> Tanya ...the lady must be so relieved to have jumped that hurdle .
> Jane ...super scarf and modelled so competently by your dear Tango .Have a safe trip .
> Julie ....you are sure motoring with Uhura.
> ...


Yes, after a couple of years with this grafting problem this woman was relieved. Also, having decided to gift this scarf this weekend, she set up a time limit which added a lot of stress for her. So it was a really big deal for her to do this. Watching her, it so made the point that learning on swatches is so important.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, passing on the grafting skills is wonderful. Lovely story!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MrsMurdog said:


> I am looking at patterns on the filcolana site and am very drawn to this one!
> http://filcolana.dk/sites/default/files/RS_avoniaEN.pdf


I really like this sweater also.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, Michael's scarf is great! :thumbup: I thought Tango looked pleased with the scarf he was wearing!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, have a good weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The fires we do have, Dodie, are in the South Island, a long way from me- Ros is as far away in Australia from me as it is possible to be- and besides there is the Tasman Sea in between our two countries. BTW, you may not be aware but the land mass of Australia is almost exactly that of the United States- it is a vast continent.


I'm sorry about the mix-up. I know that NZ and Australia are apart and how big Aus. is. I thought you both had people near the fires. It must have been someone else.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> Well, I've had to pull out a couple of more rows, but now am back on track. These are the pictures from before the rips. The bottom one is almost exactly the color of the shawl. The gray I'm going to be finishing for Elizabeth's WIP program.
> 
> I


Both are looking great :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie--that is such a nice yarn bowl and such a thoughtful gift from DH. 

Bev--where are you running off to this weekend? Hope it is someplace warmer.

Woke up a bit ago (1:30 a.m.) with no fire in the stove but the house was warm. Cannot believe it is 38* at this hour but freezing rain is moving in for the morning. YUK! I was called yesterday afternoon from mid-Pa and told people were going home early due to the heavy fog and possible icy conditions. Hope Chris beat it home before that weather hit her.

No knitting again and no decisions about yarn or pattern for this night cap and pair of mittens on the list. There is something nice about just following other people's choices for patterns and just simply knitting.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Alert!
> 
> It has been discovered that one of the Seahorse dragons (#7) won't have any wings!! An emergency source and or ball of similar colors has to come to my house to complete #7 and or future same-color Seahorse dragons. This is roughly about 20-40 weight thread...so this MIGHT free up some brand choices. JP Coats/Coat's and Clark is one possibility on the Crochet Cotton this was created from.
> 
> HELP!!


The seahorse dragons are wonderful. Can you put white wings on #7? I don't think that would look bad, but then I don't tat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Looking good :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm sorry about the mix-up. I know that NZ and Australia are apart and how big Aus. is. I thought you both had people near the fires. It must have been someone else.


I guess that must have been so! A lot of people are surprised that Australia is so large- because on most Mercator projection maps it does look tinier, and New Zealand is pulled very seriously out of shape!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> That would be a shame for Tango to get prideful.
> Dodie, Jane is right you know. Once you start using beads, there is no turning back.  That is a beautiful start on your Uhura and the grey is going to be gorgeous!


Thank you all for the kind words. The gray is called Flowing River by Renee Leveringtom. I have several of her patterns and I really like her work. I'll probably do a lot more lace, I have many, many patterns and several books. I'm a bookaholic and have a great many.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Do you teach much?


No, just now and then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. The gray is called Flowing River by Renee Leveringtom. I have several of her patterns and I really like her work. I'll probably do a lot more lace, I have many, many patterns and several books. I'm a bookaholic and have a great many.


 :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Mexicana, Monet, or Passionata for that Canadian tatted leaf?: http://www.redheart.com/crochet-thread/aunt-lydias-classic-crochet-size-10



Dodie R. said:


> The seahorse dragons are wonderful. Can you put white wings on #7? I don't think that would look bad, but then I don't tat.


That's entirely up to their new owner. I'm willing to work with any thread that is similar in size.

Some of the reason I may have to settle for white....:
The lower left blue-to-white?: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-x-100-Natural-Soft-Cotton-VARIEGATED-BLUE-COLOUR-crochet-knitting-cotton-4PLY-/272089050116?hash=item3f59c56c04:g:wC0AAOxyUrZS82HB

Though this is MUCH closer!: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lot-of-6-Skeins-WoolArt-TULIP-100-Microfiber-Knitting-Wool-Blue-White-/321821006357?hash=item4aee06da15:g:5IkAAOSw3ydVvJ3x

Closer yet???: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-x-2ply-Satin-Double-Mercerised-100-Cotton-Crochet-Knitting-OMBRE-BLUE-New-/272075390323?hash=item3f58f4fd73:g:cKgAAOSwcwhVMLPf

Basically I have a discontinued cotton color that I have NO idea of brand...it's soft to the touch and I can snap it without meaning too...which is why I think it's 30 to 50 weight. I have to be *VERY* careful with some of the finer weight cotton because I literally do NOT know my own strength. Crochet or knitting doesn't require as much tugging.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ros, wish i could send some moisture. Our ground is so saturated the cows hooves make sucking sounds each step and the tractor sinks to the rims. I see a spot that looks a little dryer and step off the tractor to sink ankle deep. Water stands in every track, hoof print and low spot.


There are many, many areas of UK that would empathise with you, Tricia. There has been so much flooding.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well thank goodness, I finished Michael's scarf.
> I have a few pics before it was blocked - not of very good quality, though. I am hoping to get a chance for a couple of pics tomorrow morning before we leave but this might be it.


Great scarf, Jane - really warm looking. It shouldn't need much blocking, should it?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Well, I've had to pull out a couple of more rows, but now am back on track. These are the pictures from before the rips. The bottom one is almost exactly the color of the shawl. The gray I'm going to be finishing for Elizabeth's WIP program.
> 
> I


Coming along nicely. Nice colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> No knitting again and no decisions about yarn or pattern for this night cap and pair of mittens on the list. There is something nice about just following other people's choices for patterns and just simply knitting.


It can be restful, can't it, if you can stop yourself tinkering - which apart from shawls, I rarely can.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

What was I thinking of? Just received the first clue of Susannah IC's Winter mkal. So that makes 3 waiting for me to start. They will just have to wait.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...Notice the yarn bowl (Christmas present from dh)


Nice present!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Have a wonderful day tomorrow, Jane! Even though I haven't cast on, I appreciate your notes and processing of the Uhura. ...


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...It has been discovered that one of the Seahorse dragons (#7) won't have any wings!! ...HELP!!


I hope someone comes to his aid. Your seahorses are looking great, Karen.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Jane ...super scarf and modelled so competently by your dear Tango .Have a safe trip ...


Thank you, Ann


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, thanks to all for your concern. I will try to catch up sometime. The bushfires have escalated. My sister's family are fine, but someone lost their house nearby. Jackson's uncle's house was saved by firefighters, he only had 20% damage to his home, but more importantly he is fine. Yarloop has lost at least 121 houses. The town of Harvey which is 44mins drive away from Carmen has been evacuated and they are expecting the fire to come through between 1-4 hours. Another fire has started near Esperance which is a long way from here, they have been told there is no time to leave, so they have to stay and defend. I really worry about those people.
There's a fire 30kms east of Albany and I have loads of relatives who live there. I think I might suggest to Carmem that they pack essentials in case they have to flee to Jane's home. &#128546;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Tango is dressed to kill as usual. The scarf also looks good :lol: Love that color.


Thanks, Tanya 


> What is the horizontal detail? Is that just a few purl stitches across the column? Or do they get worked on the diagonal? It is a really good design, especially for males.


It is intended to mimic the fretboard on the guitar. There is a garter stitch ridge which represents the bar across the neck of the guitar to form the frets. They start out longer & get shorter as they go down the neck.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, Michael's scarf is great! :thumbup: I thought Tango looked pleased with the scarf he was wearing!


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ... The gray is called Flowing River by Renee Leveringtom. I have several of her patterns and I really like her work...


Lovely pattern. I have several of hers as well.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

On a nice note, I have only 5 rows left to do, but it is too small, so I think I have to do repeats of the border. When I was in the middle of row 115, my interchangeable cable needle snapped and I dropped about 20 stitches. Pete said what can I do, I told him I needed a needle, he said there's one here. I said no I need a thin one. Anyway I picked up the stitches and spent the next 1/2 hour trying to find the new ones I bought. I should have put them straight in the drawer where the rest of them are. Eventually found a WIP with the correct size and nicked it so I could carry on. Oh my goodness I hope that all made sense.&#128158;
The weather report is just coming saying severe thunderstorm warning. Just great. &#128545;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Great scarf, Jane - really warm looking. It shouldn't need much blocking, should it?


Thank you, Linda 
I blocked it a bit bigger but I wasn't too aggressive. I wanted it a bit longer - about to unpin it now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to all for your concern. I will try to catch up sometime. The bushfires have escalated. My sister's family are fine, but someone lost their house nearby. Jackson's uncle's house was saved by firefighters, he only had 20% damage to his home, but more importantly he is fine. Yarloop has lost at least 121 houses. The town of Harvey which is 44mins drive away from Carmen has been evacuated and they are expecting the fire to come through between 1-4 hours. Another fire has started near Esperance which is a long way from here, they have been told there is no time to leave, so they have to stay and defend. I really worry about those people.
> There's a fire 30kms east of Albany and I have loads of relatives who live there. I think I might suggest to Carmem that they pack essentials in case they have to flee to Jane's home. 😢


That sounds very wise, Ros, to ask them to have their survival packs to hand- remembering important documents and photos too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...The bushfires have escalated. ...


Terrible news, Ros.
I hope your family remains safe.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> On a nice note, I have only 5 rows left to do, but it is too small, so I think I have to do repeats of the border. ...


I have't blocked mine yet but it is a shawlette size.


> The weather report is just coming saying severe thunderstorm warning. Just great. 😡


Will you get rain with it, though?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Terrible news, Ros.
> I hope your family remains safe.


Thank you Jane. I've tried to occupy myself with knitting the Uhura. I don't know how many repeats to do of the border. I guess I will just keep knitting till I think it's enough!!! 
Carmen just sent me a message saying they are going to try to drive to Mandurah tomorrow, the long way round, but who knows, tomorrow the long way round might be blocked!!! I wish they weren't going to travel. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Will you get rain with it, though?


20% chance of rain today and 30% chance of rain tomorrow. Expected rainfall between 0 and 0.2mm of rain. Not enough to wet an ant!!! Well maybe an ant!!💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. I've tried to occupy myself with knitting the Uhura. I don't know how many repeats to do of the border. I guess I will just keep knitting till I think it's enough!!!


You have lots of yarn, anyway. You could let it fit more like a scarf than a shawl. Also, this shape fits better than a triangle.


> I wish they weren't going to travel.


I am sure that they won't leave without checking on the conditions.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Expected rainfall between 0 and 0.2mm of rain. .


That won't be of any help then.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> No, just now and then.


I do enjoy it-- on many subjects.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Double Cable Twist by Jean Murdoch
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-cable-twist

Staggered Cable Socks by Jean Murdoch
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/staggered-cable-socks

Beautiful Shells Blanket by Lahoma Nally-Kaye
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beautiful-shells-blanket


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It can be restful, can't it, if you can stop yourself tinkering - which apart from shawls, I rarely can.


I don't think I have ever followed a direction as given!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

&#128158;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to all for your concern. I will try to catch up sometime. The bushfires have escalated. My sister's family are fine, but someone lost their house nearby. Jackson's uncle's house was saved by firefighters, he only had 20% damage to his home, but more importantly he is fine. Yarloop has lost at least 121 houses. The town of Harvey which is 44mins drive away from Carmen has been evacuated and they are expecting the fire to come through between 1-4 hours. Another fire has started near Esperance which is a long way from here, they have been told there is no time to leave, so they have to stay and defend. I really worry about those people.
> There's a fire 30kms east of Albany and I have loads of relatives who live there. I think I might suggest to Carmem that they pack essentials in case they have to flee to Jane's home. 😢


Jeez--are you saying the government will not evacuate people caught in a fire circle? Are they nuts!

Sounds like a good idea for people to be packed to leave suddenly and to know where they will go if possible. What a horror show ongoing there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is intended to mimic the fretboard on the guitar. There is a garter stitch ridge which represents the bar across the neck of the guitar to form the frets. They start out longer & get shorter as they go down the neck.


Thanks. That is what it looked like--just couldn't see the narrowing of the 'frets.' That detail must me subtle as it works itself up the scarf.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Terrible news, Ros.
> I hope your family remains safe.


And what of the people who actually live in the bush, the Aborigines? Is there concern for their safety?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. The gray is called Flowing River by Renee Leveringtom. I have several of her patterns and I really like her work. I'll probably do a lot more lace, I have many, many patterns and several books. I'm a bookaholic and have a great many.


Just took a look at her work on Ravelry. She is a very prolific designer and has some wonderful patterns. Found a couple of her sock patterns free.
I am a bookaholic, too, but have really clamped down on myself. Free patterns online has become the substitute.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Well, I've had to pull out a couple of more rows, but now am back on track. These are the pictures from before the rips. The bottom one is almost exactly the color of the shawl. The gray I'm going to be finishing for Elizabeth's WIP program.
> 
> I


Both are beauties!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie, love your Uhura start. I love the color. Your gray shawl is lovely. Pattern please.  Opps, just saw you already gave the pattern. 

Karen, I do hope you find a match for his wings. I looked at my tatting stash, but have nothing to match.

Julie, that is very troubling info on Ros. I will continue with prayers for Ros and family and others who are being impacted with these fires. Thank you for chiming in Ros and updating us. I don't like your news though. It doesn't sound as though things are settling down.



tamarque said:


> Bev--where are you running off to this weekend? Hope it is someplace warmer.


No, . We're heading up to Pokagon State Park in northeastern Indiana. And we may have to try to beat a winter storm up there. So we may be leaving earlier than we had anticipated.  State Park Inns are wonderful! They have great rooms and jigsaw puzzles. And Nov-Feb they have a two for one sale. Purchase one night (Sun thru Thurs) and get the next night free.

Thanks all for your good wishes this weekend. We are looking forward to a wonderful change of pace. Toni, don't forget football in that list of things we will do (hiking, picture taking etc), it's Wild Card weekend. 

Jane, I love the thinking behind Michael's scarf. Does he play the guitar?

Ros, glad you were able to save your stitches.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great starts on both Dodie. I think I am the only one working in lace weight for Uhura so mine is not so soft looking. I too am a bookaholic and plan to have a library in the new house. Of course the Kindles don't take much space, lol.

Hope all stay safe Ros.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

This is a three-fold list of possibles. Top section covers replacement possibles for the wee poor Seahorse Dragons. Next is labeled accurately for Canadian Tatted leaf (Hint: jscaplen? Does it match?). Next is a possible for a holly leaf and berry tatted pattern...possibles in size 40 are to be entertained for a Christmas Red (or in Cross Stitch DMC --> 666 color) It is the most commonly used color in Christmas Cross Stitch with the DMC colors...How close can all y'all match?
https://www.tattingcorner.com/lizbeth-thread-40-158-niagara-falls-3721.html
https://www.tattingcorner.com/lizbeth-thread-20-158-niagara-falls-3439.html
https://www.tattingcorner.com/lizbeth-thread-10-163-blue-ice-3255.html
https://www.tattingcorner.com/lizbeth-thread-40-163-blue-ice-3726.html

Confirmed match for Canadian Leaf!
https://www.tattingcorner.com/lizbeth-thread-10-184-rainbow-splash-3276.html
https://www.tattingcorner.com/lizbeth-thread-40-184-rainbow-splash-3747.html

Interesting shade of Green:
https://www.tattingcorner.com/lizbeth-thread-40-676-leaf-green-dark-3823.html
https://www.tattingcorner.com/lizbeth-thread-40-687-peppermint-green-6007.html

This is the CLOSEST I have come on green color match:
https://www.tattingcorner.com/lizbeth-thread-40-713-kelly-green-6006.html


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> This is a three-fold list of possibles. Top section covers replacement possibles for the wee poor Seahorse Dragons. Next is labeled accurately for Canadian Tatted leaf (Hint: jscaplen? Does it match?). Next is a possible for a holly leaf and berry tatted pattern...possibles in size 40 are to be entertained for a Christmas Red (or in Cross Stitch DMC --> 666 color) It is the most commonly used color in Christmas Cross Stitch with the DMC colors...How close can all y'all match?
> http://www.tattingcorner.com/lizbeth-thread-40-158-niagara-falls-3721.html
> http://www.tattingcorner.com/lizbeth-thread-20-158-niagara-falls-3439.html
> http://www.tattingcorner.com/lizbeth-thread-10-163-blue-ice-3255.html
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like you are getting your matches. yay!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Have lots to catch up on. Seems I left off on page 52. Is there a way to find your last post without having to scroll back and back? I thought I remembered someone pointing out a way to do that.

Love the rug pattern and the funny instruction on how to keep it blocked! 

Roni, those hives sound so awful. I sure hope you can find a way to soothe them and prevent them from happening again! Sounds like the place where you work has been spruced up a lot. It will be good for you to get back to a normal schedule now.

Julie, your Uhura looks super. It really looks like it will be nice and cozy in the dk weight. I am glad you are able to keep track of the written pattern. I would find that very hard to do. 

Jane, the scarf for Michael turned out great. So glad for you that you got it done for him in time. Tango looks great in it too. Sure is keeping him cozy warm. Maybe you need to make one for him too- wasn't there a gray one being made?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, how wonderful that you were able to help that woman with her project. It is so nice she had you to show her when she needed it.

Thanks so much Jane for the detailed instructions for where you placed your beads and how you would do it differently. I am looking forward to getting to the edging to give it a try! I am only on row 68, so I still have some ways to go.

Bev, enjoy your time away. 

Jane, safe travels.

Dodie, your Uhura start is looking super and the gray shawl is very pretty. Lovely yarn bowl from your dh. :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

More lovely sea horses Karen. I think the white wings would look great with the red. 

Ros more prayers going out to you and family and everyone else affected by these terrible fires.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers, I really appreciate it. Hopefully I will catch up properly tomorrow. It's sad that 2 people have died in the Yarloop fire, 2 men aged 73 and 77. Apparently it only took 7 minutes to burn 121 houses down.
I have finished the Uhura, I decided to keep to the shawlette size, then I have some of the yarn left over to make something else. It's not blocked yet.&#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Have lots to catch up on. Seems I left off on page 52. Is there a way to find your last post without having to scroll back and back? I thought I remembered someone pointing out a way to do that.
> 
> Love the rug pattern and the funny instruction on how to keep it blocked!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Caryn!
The size my chart printed up I would have gone bonkers trying to read it, plus it takes ages redrafting anything, and I so seldom can afford to go 'up town'. My printer does not enlarge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers, I really appreciate it. Hopefully I will catch up properly tomorrow. It's sad that 2 people have died in the Yarloop fire, 2 men aged 73 and 77. Apparently it only took 7 minutes to burn 121 houses down.
> I have finished the Uhura, I decided to keep to the shawlette size, then I have some of the yarn left over to make something else. It's not blocked yet.💞


That is looking so good Ros! I love it in that soft blue.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all!!! finally I have some time off..  I should be able to get caught up on my knitting.. I have been to tired to do much of anything but sleep, eat, and work! but the store looks great and all our hard work has paid off .. then the owners wife came by last night just as I was closing and gave me a gift certificate for our favorite steak house..  I was just thrilled with the extra hours.. then a bonus on top of that really made my day


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--that Uhuru is so nice and you did it up so quickly.

Caryn--yes it spoke to me, too, that this woman was comfortable enough with with me to ask for help. We seem to be connecting nicely at this little group.

Regarding finding the last post read: At the top of the page where you see the KP menu, go to Watched Topics. You will see our current Lace Party on the left. On the right there are 2 columns. If you click on the => at the bottom of the box on the column to the right it will take you to the last post that you read. Hope this is clear.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--drive carefully. We are getting such warm, rainy, foggy weather here now. Getting puzzles in your room? Nice amenity. Just picked up 2 puzzles at our transfer station for my gd--100 pieces each. Time to begin training her to do them.
We have a very entrepreneural manager at our transfer station. She has taken recycling up a notch and is reselling items brought to the dump to make the transfer station more profitable for the town.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all!!! finally I have some time off..  I should be able to get caught up on my knitting.. I have been to tired to do much of anything but sleep, eat, and work! but the store looks great and all our hard work has paid off .. then the owners wife came by last night just as I was closing and gave me a gift certificate for our favorite steak house..  I was just thrilled with the extra hours.. then a bonus on top of that really made my day


So nice to be appreciated


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to all for your concern. I will try to catch up sometime. The bushfires have escalated. My sister's family are fine, but someone lost their house nearby. Jackson's uncle's house was saved by firefighters, he only had 20% damage to his home, but more importantly he is fine. Yarloop has lost at least 121 houses. The town of Harvey which is 44mins drive away from Carmen has been evacuated and they are expecting the fire to come through between 1-4 hours. Another fire has started near Esperance which is a long way from here, they have been told there is no time to leave, so they have to stay and defend. I really worry about those people.
> There's a fire 30kms east of Albany and I have loads of relatives who live there. I think I might suggest to Carmem that they pack essentials in case they have to flee to Jane's home. 😢


Feel so sorry for all those affected. Mother Nature can be very cruel.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I know you trust your doctor, but remember doctors are not trained in either nutrition or environmental toxins. They may know a couple of ideas but they are not the people to ask. What you should remember is 95% of all corn in the US is GMO. So your frozen corn is GMO and glyphosate treated unless it is certified non-GMO. If memory serves (always a questionable thing), only 1 county in Oregon banned GMOs. There is another one trying to collect enough signatures to get a similar ban on the ballot. Great beginning, but you are not safe yet.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, this hive condition is relatively new in your life? If environmental causation, what has changed that would affect you? But I would still look at the hard cause: emotional stress. You have had quite a bit of it recently.


Yes this is new... the first break out was a year and a half ago.. this is only the second time it has happened. I do believe that stress triggered it.. I am not stressed anymore so with hope and my treatment it will go away.. I also think the wood smoke is what I am allergic to and if someone(s) have a cord of that wood then it very well could be environmental.. as far as only 1 county banning GMO's that is here in Southern Oregon.. and where they banned it there other county's had just a small amount of time to transfer their crops to Non-GMO's I am pretty sure it is pretty wide spread now.. still it is just a drop in the bucket.. The good news is.. is that our fruit stand veggies come from that area..  it is a hot area and veggies and fruit grow very well in that area..


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I don't think I have ever followed a direction as given!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers, I really appreciate it. Hopefully I will catch up properly tomorrow. It's sad that 2 people have died in the Yarloop fire, 2 men aged 73 and 77. Apparently it only took 7 minutes to burn 121 houses down.
> I have finished the Uhura, I decided to keep to the shawlette size, then I have some of the yarn left over to make something else. It's not blocked yet.💞


It is lovely already, Ros. Sorry to hear of the losses of life and property. I do hope that things calm down.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all!!! finally I have some time off..  I should be able to get caught up on my knitting.. I have been to tired to do much of anything but sleep, eat, and work! but the store looks great and all our hard work has paid off .. then the owners wife came by last night just as I was closing and gave me a gift certificate for our favorite steak house..  I was just thrilled with the extra hours.. then a bonus on top of that really made my day


How nice that your hard work is appreciated.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to all for your concern. I will try to catch up sometime. The bushfires have escalated. My sister's family are fine, but someone lost their house nearby. Jackson's uncle's house was saved by firefighters, he only had 20% damage to his home, but more importantly he is fine. Yarloop has lost at least 121 houses. The town of Harvey which is 44mins drive away from Carmen has been evacuated and they are expecting the fire to come through between 1-4 hours. Another fire has started near Esperance which is a long way from here, they have been told there is no time to leave, so they have to stay and defend. I really worry about those people.
> There's a fire 30kms east of Albany and I have loads of relatives who live there. I think I might suggest to Carmem that they pack essentials in case they have to flee to Jane's home. 😢


Thank you Ros for checking in with us.. you know how we are.. we worry and pray over each other  like a large extended family..  I am so sorry for all the losses but also so happy that your family is safe... I'll continue to pray for Australia and hope the rains come quickly with out the lightening


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers, I really appreciate it. Hopefully I will catch up properly tomorrow. It's sad that 2 people have died in the Yarloop fire, 2 men aged 73 and 77. Apparently it only took 7 minutes to burn 121 houses down.
> I have finished the Uhura, I decided to keep to the shawlette size, then I have some of the yarn left over to make something else. It's not blocked yet.💞


This is lovely, Ros!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all!!! finally I have some time off..  I should be able to get caught up on my knitting.. I have been to tired to do much of anything but sleep, eat, and work! but the store looks great and all our hard work has paid off .. then the owners wife came by last night just as I was closing and gave me a gift certificate for our favorite steak house..  I was just thrilled with the extra hours.. then a bonus on top of that really made my day


Extra hours and a dinner bonus - excellent!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok now I have read 14 pages of posts and can't remember most of it.. LOL 

Jane your scarf for Micheal is beautiful.. I love the way it looks on Tango... I think he looks great in everything.. and the bonus is that Micheal can take a little bit of Tango with him (providing a bit of his fur got into the scarf)  

I love the yarn bowl.. I think it was DodieR  I love your starts too... they are going to be great shawls.. 

Ros that looks full size to me!! I think once you block it you will be surprised just how lager it is.. and I knew you would be finished in record time...  I love the soft blue.. now I think I need to find some for myself 

That is great Tanya I think that teaching her to graft will open up so many patterns for her.. I have always been one to tackle the hard stuff... but lots of people shy away from these things... So many patterns out there I don't want 'off limits'.. LOL I find that with us all here on LP we have learned so many things that most don't want to try.. we have really grown and enriched our skills...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I want to go... I can hide in the steamer trunk.. and wear ear plugs.. so I don't hear the romantic stuff...LOL I need a get away so bad!! It will happen.. we have our anniversary next month... hmmm maybe I will save my gift certificate for that.. 

Melanie.. I look forward to seeing your Uhura done in lace weight.. I would love to see Julie's DK next to your Lace weight.. and see the difference in size  

Julie your Uhura is coming along great!!! I'm so proud of you.. I knew you could do this..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Yes this is new... the first break out was a year and a half ago.. this is only the second time it has happened. I do believe that stress triggered it.. I am not stressed anymore so with hope and my treatment it will go away.. I also think the wood smoke is what I am allergic to and if someone(s) have a cord of that wood then it very well could be environmental.. as far as only 1 county banning GMO's that is here in Southern Oregon.. and where they banned it there other county's had just a small amount of time to transfer their crops to Non-GMO's I am pretty sure it is pretty wide spread now.. still it is just a drop in the bucket.. The good news is.. is that our fruit stand veggies come from that area..  it is a hot area and veggies and fruit grow very well in that area..


Given the sad reality that more and more GMOs are entering our lives, along with more and more toxic chemicals, our immune systems are getting severely challenged. Add to this the refusal to study the long term impacts of these toxins or the synergistic effect of multiple toxins, it becomes our personal responsibility to work on building health and becoming increasingly more informed. Just read, for example, that Congress caved in to threatened lawsuits under the WTO/NAFTA and removed labeling of source of origin on meats sold. Personally I believe this was a simple charade to pander to the corporate food industry which has always been on the agenda. Nonetheless, the public suffers. All this to say that the medical industry does not test for such toxicity, has no tests to do it, and will not be getting any. Further, the drugs that are used are barely tested for efficacy or harm. The stats on this are more than abysmal. You know my position: take personal responsibility to read independent sources and work on building health and not rely on the medical/chemical industries.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> .........
> 
> That is great Tanya I think that teaching her to graft will open up so many patterns for her.. I have always been one to tackle the hard stuff... but lots of people shy away from these things... So many patterns out there I don't want 'off limits'.. LOL I find that with us all here on LP we have learned so many things that most don't want to try.. we have really grown and enriched our skills...


Totally agree. My big bugaboo is felting. Short of buying a new washing machine, I cannot figure out a reasonable way to do it. Standing over a stove and stirring for ever is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bev I want to go... I can hide in the steamer trunk.. and wear ear plugs.. so I don't hear the romantic stuff...LOL I need a get away so bad!! It will happen.. we have our anniversary next month... hmmm maybe I will save my gift certificate for that..
> 
> Melanie.. I look forward to seeing your Uhura done in lace weight.. I would love to see Julie's DK next to your Lace weight.. and see the difference in size
> 
> Julie your Uhura is coming along great!!! I'm so proud of you.. I knew you could do this..


Neither Ros nor I have used the charts, though! I would have to acknowledge I am more used to written instructions!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovey Uhura Ros. 

Yay Ronie! Nice to be appreciated by the boss.

I found some great beads for my Uhura but have only about 25 of them. Enough to replace the nupps but not to add anywhere else. I bought them years ago and no longer have the packaging so no chance of matching. I have plenty of clear and clear AB beads so might go with those for the border. Or might just leave the border alone.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to all for your concern. I will try to catch up sometime. The bushfires have escalated. My sister's family are fine, but someone lost their house nearby. Jackson's uncle's house was saved by firefighters, he only had 20% damage to his home, but more importantly he is fine. Yarloop has lost at least 121 houses. The town of Harvey which is 44mins drive away from Carmen has been evacuated and they are expecting the fire to come through between 1-4 hours. Another fire has started near Esperance which is a long way from here, they have been told there is no time to leave, so they have to stay and defend. I really worry about those people.
> There's a fire 30kms east of Albany and I have loads of relatives who live there. I think I might suggest to Carmem that they pack essentials in case they have to flee to Jane's home. 😢


Oh, Ros. I'm sending tons of hugs and prayers for safety your way.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I don't think I have ever followed a direction as given!


Very unlady-like, *"SNORT!"*


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for your good wishes this weekend. We are looking forward to a wonderful change of pace. Toni, don't forget football in that list of things we will do (hiking, picture taking etc), it's Wild Card weekend.


We will be glued to the television! Who are you cheering for? My DH is a hard core Vikings fan, so you know who we are hoping to win. 



sisu said:


> Have lots to catch up on. Seems I left off on page 52. Is there a way to find your last post without having to scroll back and back? I thought I remembered someone pointing out a way to do that.


When I get behind, I will mark the next page (write the page number in my post) that I need to go to. Usually, when I click on the notification link, it opens to where I last left a message.



RosD said:


> I have finished the Uhura, I decided to keep to the shawlette size, then I have some of the yarn left over to make something else. It's not blocked yet.💞


You are so quick with those needles, Ros! Your Uhura is so pretty!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, Uhuru is so pretty. You were so quick :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Neither Ros nor I have used the charts, though! I would have to acknowledge I am more used to written instructions!


That surprises me, with the charts used for knitting Guernseys, I thought it would be a natural transition for you. Your Uhura is so pretty!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that is brilliant. Enjoy your bonus!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, that is brilliant. Enjoy your bonus!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

My Ros, you are speedy, speedy. Your Uhura looks great. Can't wait to see it blocked.

Ronie, it is great that you got the extra hours and that your boss was appreciative in a substantial manner. 

Ah, Ronie, it would be fun to have you I am sure. I tell you we need these runaways and I am so thankful we started doing them 4-5 years ago. It has made such a difference. Our state parks have a bogo deal November thru February on Sun thru Thurs nights. So we go, pay for one night and stay the next one free. The room has a microwave and coffee maker, we take a cooler with food and we are good.  You should check out your state parks. 

Toni, as far as football, I don't think we have a pony in the race this weekend.  Our favorite teams are Denver(Payton Manning) and the Colts, sometimes the Bears, and always Notre Dame (college ball).  Whenever we watch a game with other teams, I will ask DH who we are for and he will tell me. Sometimes the announcers decide for us. If they are really down on a team, we will cheer for that team. 

My Christmas yarn came in today. Woohoo! Never thought I would find yarn this great at Joanns. Thank goodness for internet sales. The store carried none of these.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> My Ros, you are speedy, speedy. Your Uhura looks great. Can't wait to see it blocked.
> 
> Ronie, it is great that you got the extra hours and that your boss was appreciative in a substantial manner.
> 
> ...


We like to cheer for the underdog also.  Have a fun time!!! 

Those are wonderful finds, Bev! Our local stores do not carry these either.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I am seriously stalling here. Both Geurnseys that I made have necklines that are too small for the now one year old that I made them for. The instructions for steeking are researched and printed out. It really doesn't look that bad, but one of the necklines has a two stitch cable in it right where I want to put the steek. Would it look goofy to move it off to the side? Maybe down the shoulder would work. Charge!

Have a blessed afternoon/evening/day.  Happy Knitting!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking forward to that KAL.

Hope you enjoy your runaway.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Toni, I think I can do March 27th-April 10th. Sounds great to me.  Put me down.
> 
> Jane, Michael's scarf looks great. Tango is so patient.  Such a good model.
> 
> We are running away this weekend. I will be gone from Sun to Tues. Looking forward to a change of pace.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are coming along nicely. Love that yarn bowl.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Well, I've had to pull out a couple of more rows, but now am back on track. These are the pictures from before the rips. The bottom one is almost exactly the color of the shawl. The gray I'm going to be finishing for Elizabeth's WIP program.
> 
> I


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I had forgotten about that. Need to decide on yarn and maybe beads. I really like her designs.

Sue


linda09 said:


> What was I thinking of? Just received the first clue of Susannah IC's Winter mkal. So that makes 3 waiting for me to start. They will just have to wait.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love that yarn bowl!


Me, too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, I hope things will improve re the forest fires.

Your UHura looks beautiful. That is such a pretty blue.

Sue


RosD said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers, I really appreciate it. Hopefully I will catch up properly tomorrow. It's sad that 2 people have died in the Yarloop fire, 2 men aged 73 and 77. Apparently it only took 7 minutes to burn 121 houses down.
> I have finished the Uhura, I decided to keep to the shawlette size, then I have some of the yarn left over to make something else. It's not blocked yet.💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's great that you have some time off, Ronie. How nice to get a gift certificate. It's such a good feeling too when you are happy with your job.

Hope you get tomdomsome knitting today.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Good Morning all!!! finally I have some time off..  I should be able to get caught up on my knitting.. I have been to tired to do much of anything but sleep, eat, and work! but the store looks great and all our hard work has paid off .. then the owners wife came by last night just as I was closing and gave me a gift certificate for our favorite steak house..  I was just thrilled with the extra hours.. then a bonus on top of that really made my day


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue. I am sure we will have a blast. We are certainly looking forward to going.  I guess I will have to pick out a few sock patterns and let you guys choose which one will be the KAL.

Toni, all those yarns were on Joann's website. I must say I think they are the three best they have. They feel yummy. 

Also, Toni, was a sock pattern mentioned in your notes? In other words was the pattern already chosen? It won't matter to me, but it will help me to know which way to go in preparing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> What was I thinking of? Just received the first clue of Susannah IC's Winter mkal. So that makes 3 waiting for me to start. They will just have to wait.


I'm right there with you, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to all for your concern. I will try to catch up sometime. The bushfires have escalated. My sister's family are fine, but someone lost their house nearby. Jackson's uncle's house was saved by firefighters, he only had 20% damage to his home, but more importantly he is fine. Yarloop has lost at least 121 houses. The town of Harvey which is 44mins drive away from Carmen has been evacuated and they are expecting the fire to come through between 1-4 hours. Another fire has started near Esperance which is a long way from here, they have been told there is no time to leave, so they have to stay and defend. I really worry about those people.
> There's a fire 30kms east of Albany and I have loads of relatives who live there. I think I might suggest to Carmem that they pack essentials in case they have to flee to Jane's home. 😢


So glad to hear your immediate family is fine but still worrisome for those close to the fires. Will continue to keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers, I really appreciate it. Hopefully I will catch up properly tomorrow. It's sad that 2 people have died in the Yarloop fire, 2 men aged 73 and 77. Apparently it only took 7 minutes to burn 121 houses down.
> I have finished the Uhura, I decided to keep to the shawlette size, then I have some of the yarn left over to make something else. It's not blocked yet.💞


It's lovely, Ros!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great to have a manager like that.

We made a trip to our local Habitat for Humanity Restore shop this afternoon, donating a gas fireplace and mantel that we must have bought about twenty years ago that my DH never got to install. At least someone will get the benefit of it now. It has been sitting taking up space in our basement. Now I have my eyes on a couple of pieces of gym equipment that are just sitting down there. I know Paul would have a tough time getting them out of there,but our big, strong grandson could do it. I am hoping I can get it done this week, whilst the idea is fresh in my mind, but I will be up babysitting at Kat's all week. Maybe if I leave a note for my DH, and then follow up on Tuesday, the day before pickup, it will get done. There are several people who troll the neighborhood once the trash has been put out and I am hoping someone will get it rather than having it trashed. I put an old clothes hamper out last week and it went before our regular pickup. One of my goals this year us to get our basement cleaned up. So far I am making progress. I gave another charity pick up on Monday.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all!!! finally I have some time off..  I should be able to get caught up on my knitting.. I have been to tired to do much of anything but sleep, eat, and work! but the store looks great and all our hard work has paid off .. then the owners wife came by last night just as I was closing and gave me a gift certificate for our favorite steak house..  I was just thrilled with the extra hours.. then a bonus on top of that really made my day


That's wonderful, Ronie. A well deserved bonus and now some time for you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What exactly are AB beads?

Do you have any other beads that are a similar type of colour that you could use? I did that with Cuerda Seca, and basically alternated them, and it looked ok.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Lovey Uhura Ros.
> 
> Yay Ronie! Nice to be appreciated by the boss.
> 
> I found some great beads for my Uhura but have only about 25 of them. Enough to replace the nupps but not to add anywhere else. I bought them years ago and no longer have the packaging so no chance of matching. I have plenty of clear and clear AB beads so might go with those for the border. Or might just leave the border alone.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice selection of yarns, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> My Ros, you are speedy, speedy. Your Uhura looks great. Can't wait to see it blocked.
> 
> Ronie, it is great that you got the extra hours and that your boss was appreciative in a substantial manner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> We will be glued to the television! Who are you cheering for? My DH is a hard core Vikings fan, so you know who we are hoping to win.


And of course we will be hoping for a Seahawks win!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That surprises me, with the charts used for knitting Guernseys, I thought it would be a natural transition for you. Your Uhura is so pretty!


I redrafted those out large- my squares are about a 1/4 of an inch, so I could see what I was doing, Toni! Could be largely an eyesight issue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My Ros, you are speedy, speedy. Your Uhura looks great. Can't wait to see it blocked.
> 
> Ronie, it is great that you got the extra hours and that your boss was appreciative in a substantial manner.
> 
> ...


Lovely yarns, Bev! I like Brioche knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thanks. That is what it looked like--just couldn't see the narrowing of the 'frets.' That detail must me subtle as it works itself up the scarf.


It starts with 16 row repeats then goes to 12 & ends with 8. I got some pics this morning before we left so it might be clearer there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I am seriously stalling here. Both Geurnseys that I made have necklines that are too small for the now one year old that I made them for. The instructions for steeking are researched and printed out. It really doesn't look that bad, but one of the necklines has a two stitch cable in it right where I want to put the steek. Would it look goofy to move it off to the side? Maybe down the shoulder would work. Charge!
> 
> Have a blessed afternoon/evening/day.  Happy Knitting!


Down the shoulder would give quite a traditional finish. Often with buttons.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, I love the thinking behind Michael's scarf. Does he play the guitar?...


He does - so does his father.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ... Canadian Tatted leaf (Hint: jscaplen? Does it match?). ...


I think Falling Leaves matches better.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

My DH and I just decided to head out tomorrow (destination still unknown) far a couple of days for a little getaway. Guess I best get busy figuring out which project(s) I want to take along.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, the scarf for Michael turned out great. So glad for you that you got it done for him in time.


Thanks, Caryn 


> Tango looks great in it too. Sure is keeping him cozy warm. Maybe you need to make one for him too- wasn't there a gray one being made?


Michael is expecting that one, too. They might have to fight over it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am having a fairly relaxing day. Had my regular jazzercise class this morning, and have been doing a few things here as well as knitting on Catch a Falling Star. I hope to finish clue 2 tonight so I can leave it here when I go to Kat's tomorrow. Below is a pic of Clue 1, including a design element that maybe I can do for the second mitt. I am enjoying this pattern.

I really don't know how much knitting I will get done this week. I leave tomorrow afternoon and will probably come back Friday afternoon. I will get the next Urquhart and Love Story clues whilst, and would like to maybe get started if I have a few minutes free in the evening. I am trying very hard not to get behind with anything.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am having a fairly relaxing day. Had my regular jazzercise class this morning, and have been doing a few things here as well as knitting on Catch a Falling Star. I hope to finish clue 2 tonight so I can leave it here when I go to Kat's tomorrow. Below is a pic of Clue 1, including a design element that maybe I can do for the second mitt. I am enjoying this pattern.
> 
> I really don't know how much knitting I will get done this week. I leave tomorrow afternoon and will probably come back Friday afternoon. I will get the next Urquhart and Love Story clues whilst, and would like to maybe get started if I have a few minutes free in the evening. I am trying very hard not to get behind with anything.
> 
> Sue


That's looking good, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice surprise. Hope you do get done knitting done.

I am in same situation deciding what projects to take, just in case I have time to knit in the evenings when everyone else us in bed, unless I am too tired by then!

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> My DH and I just decided to head out tomorrow (destination still unknown) far a couple of days for a little getaway. Guess I best get busy figuring out which project(s) I want to take along.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's looking good, Sue!


Indeed it is!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... Seems I left off on page 52. Is there a way to find your last post without having to scroll back and back? ...


Go to Watched Topics. Over to the right there is column called Last Post. Under the name of the person who posted last, there are two arrow symbols. One of them takes you back to the last post that you read & the other takes you to the last post that was made. Can't remember which is which.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Thanks so much Jane for the detailed instructions for where you placed your beads and how you would do it differently.


You're welcome.


> Jane, safe travels.


Thanks - we're back now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Go to Watched Topics. Over to the right there is column called Last Post. Under the name of the person who posted last, there are two arrow symbols. One of them takes you back to the last post that you read & the other takes you to the last post that was made. Can't remember which is which.


Also if you make post noting your page# , you can pick that up on 'My Posts'- I see a lot of people do it that way round.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Apparently it only took 7 minutes to burn 121 houses down.


Fire is a powerful & destructive force!


> I have finished the Uhura, I decided to keep to the shawlette size...


Looks great, Ros. It might grow a lot when you block it. I hope to block mine tomorrow.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ....Toni, all those yarns were on Joann's website. I must say I think they are the three best they have. They feel yummy.
> 
> Also, Toni, was a sock pattern mentioned in your notes? In other words was the pattern already chosen? It won't matter to me, but it will help me to know which way to go in preparing.


I will bet they do feel wonderful! 

Yes, it was the Earl Grey Sock KAL that was already broken up into five parts. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...the owners wife came by last night just as I was closing and gave me a gift certificate for our favorite steak house..  ...


Shows that they recognize your value, Ronie!
Enjoy your meal!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Down the shoulder would give quite a traditional finish. Often with buttons.


Thank you, Julie! There is a perfect spot between the cables on the shoulder for this to work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane your scarf for Micheal is beautiful.. I love the way it looks on Tango... I think he looks great in everything..


Thank you, Ronie 


> and the bonus is that Micheal can take a little bit of Tango with him (providing a bit of his fur got into the scarf)


I think that's a given.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> And of course we will be hoping for a Seahawks win!


I will be thinking of you as we are cheering on the Vikes. 

Enjoy your runaway!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I found some great beads for my Uhura but have only about 25 of them. Enough to replace the nupps but not to add anywhere else.


You could put in some random stars, maybe.


> I have plenty of clear and clear AB beads so might go with those for the border.


I think that different beads on the border would work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie! There is a perfect spot between the cables on the shoulder for this to work.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Nice surprise. Hope you do get done knitting done.
> 
> I am in same situation deciding what projects to take, just in case I have time to knit in the evenings when everyone else us in bed, unless I am too tired by then!
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue! I hope we both can get some knitting done these next several days.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Sue! I hope we both can get some knitting done these next several days.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...My Christmas yarn came in today. Woohoo! ...


Nice colours!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...knitting on Catch a Falling Star...


Looking good, Sue 


> I am trying very hard not to get behind with anything.


Quite the juggling act, Sue!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Quite the juggling act, Sue!


A very impressive one, at that!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is a great addition to your your stash!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Double post!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking wonderful, Sue. Love the colour :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Dodie--that is such a nice yarn bowl and such a thoughtful gift from DH.
> 
> Bev--where are you running off to this weekend? Hope it is someplace warmer.
> 
> ...


Tanya, here is a pattern suggestion for the night cap. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/french-night-cap-double
A nice history, double thick and warm. Versatile.

Since most body heat is lost through the head I am surprised so many do not wear hats, caps and other head covering.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

linda09 said:


> There are many, many areas of UK that would empathise with you, Tricia. There has been so much flooding.


Crazy part is i live on top of a hill! The lower areas must really be wet and just think, we were in draught conditions in July/August.

It isn't helping as we are in a freeze/thaw situation. That keeps the moisture pulled to the surface.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, here is a pattern suggestion for the night cap. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/french-night-cap-double
> A nice history, double thick and warm. Versatile.
> 
> Since most body heat is lost through the head I am surprised so many do not wear hats, caps and other head covering.


That's a great pattern, Tricia!

Stay safe in this crazy weather.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, your Uhura shawl is so pretty and you got it finished so amazingly quick! Love the softness of the blue.

What a nice surprise Roni, to get such a nice gift card. You surely deserve it for all the work you have put in and extra hours you worked!

Thanks Tanya, Toni, Jane and Julie for the suggestions on how to find where I left off posting. Now I know how to find the last post read and the last post I made. Yay!

Nice yarn Bev. They came pretty fast! It is great that you have patterns all set for each one. Are you bringing one of these along with you for your get away?
I do love the look of brioche. It's on my list of things to try.

Good luck with your steeking Toni. Hope it all goes smoothly.

Pam, enjoy your get away too.

Sue, how nice that you get to be with the gks for a whole week! Bet you will have a great time even though you may get worn out :lol: Hope you are able to get some knitting in. Your clue 1 of the mitts looks super. 

Tricia. That hat pattern looks like it would be very warm. It is crazy how wet it has been in so many places. Glad it isn't snow or ice here(yet).


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Ros--that Uhuru is so nice and you did it up so quickly.
> 
> Caryn--yes it spoke to me, too, that this woman was comfortable enough with with me to ask for help. We seem to be connecting nicely at this little group.
> 
> Regarding finding the last post read: At the top of the page where you see the KP menu, go to Watched Topics. You will see our current Lace Party on the left. On the right there are 2 columns. If you click on the => at the bottom of the box on the column to the right it will take you to the last post that you read. Hope this is clear.


That does not work if you did not read to the end of what was posted. Next time the end of previous posting is where you are taken, not where you stopped reading has been my experience.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--great stash additions. I like that LB merino cashmere. I have seen it sold locally around here. And Patons is a really good basic yarn--all of their lines. Know you will enjoy working with them; I always have.

Sue--Giving to Habitat for Humanity is a great way to pass on usable excess. I have always loved the work they do. We have a store of theirs in the county, too, altho have not stopped by there yet.

Tricia--like that double knit hat pattern altho it would have to go back to the bedroom for this gift I am planning.
Like the fact that it is an old pattern being brought into modern knitting. Similar to Bev sharing that 19c seaman's hat.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I will be thinking of you as we are cheering on the Vikes.
> 
> Enjoy your runaway!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, enjoy your get away too.


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> My DH and I just decided to head out tomorrow (destination still unknown) far a couple of days for a little getaway. Guess I best get busy figuring out which project(s) I want to take along.


Good for you! Enjoy!

Thanks, Sue, Pam and Jane. I am looking forward to starting my projects with them. Got to finish Canis Majoris and my three baby sweaters and mitts. I am not going to take the new yarns along. Too much of a temptation. Thanks, Pam, for the encouragement on the brioche. I am looking forward to it.

Sue, loving your Catch a Falling Star start. Have fun this week babysitting.

Oh, good. Thanks, Toni. Earl Grey is downloaded and printed out. 

Thanks, Norma, but I think I will end up adding to my WIPs as I have patterns picked out for each yarn. 

Tricia, I have added that French Night Hat to my library. I love the history of it. 

Thanks, Caryn. Nope, not taking it along. Too many projects that need to be done yesterday. I don't know, however, how long I will be able to put it off when I return. The temptation will be strong for the castonitis. 

Thanks, Tanya, I am pleased with all the yarn and cannot wait to get into it. 

Off to get some trip things accomplished and then sit down in front of a football game to knit.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Tricia. That hat pattern looks like it would be very warm. It is crazy how wet it has been in so many places. Glad it isn't snow or ice here(yet).


Same here. No ice. What little sleet we have had melted very quick and the only snow so far was so light it melted on bare ground and looked so pretty and lacy on the grass.

6 weeks and it should start to be warmer here.

Suppose the shift and tilt of earth is causing some of the weather? Or a sign of the end times? There is a lot of talk again about that.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My Ros, you are speedy, speedy. Your Uhura looks great. Can't wait to see it blocked.
> 
> Ronie, it is great that you got the extra hours and that your boss was appreciative in a substantial manner.
> 
> ...


Nice yarns. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> My Christmas yarn came in today. Woohoo! Never thought I would find yarn this great at Joanns. Thank goodness for internet sales. The store carried none of these.


Three great projects coming up!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm right there with you, Linda!


 :thumbup: I really need an extra pair of hands. I don't want to sit and knit more - trying really hard to stay busy and active. It is easy in Spring and Summer but harder in the Winter especially with the awful wet weather we've been having. My body needs to move.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I am having a fairly relaxing day. Had my regular jazzercise class this morning, and have been doing a few things here as well as knitting on Catch a Falling Star. I hope to finish clue 2 tonight so I can leave it here when I go to Kat's tomorrow. Below is a pic of Clue 1, including a design element that maybe I can do for the second mitt. I am enjoying this pattern.
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That's great to have a manager like that.
> 
> We made a trip to our local Habitat for Humanity Restore shop this afternoon, donating a gas fireplace and mantel that we must have bought about twenty years ago that my DH never got to install. At least someone will get the benefit of it now. It has been sitting taking up space in our basement. Now I have my eyes on a couple of pieces of gym equipment that are just sitting down there. I know Paul would have a tough time getting them out of there,but our big, strong grandson could do it. I am hoping I can get it done this week, whilst the idea is fresh in my mind, but I will be up babysitting at Kat's all week. Maybe if I leave a note for my DH, and then follow up on Tuesday, the day before pickup, it will get done. There are several people who troll the neighborhood once the trash has been put out and I am hoping someone will get it rather than having it trashed. I put an old clothes hamper out last week and it went before our regular pickup. One of my goals this year us to get our basement cleaned up. So far I am making progress. I gave another charity pick up on Monday.
> 
> Sue


It must be the time of year. I'm looking to offload "stuff" too. It is just clogging up space.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am having a fairly relaxing day. Had my regular jazzercise class this morning, and have been doing a few things here as well as knitting on Catch a Falling Star. I hope to finish clue 2 tonight so I can leave it here when I go to Kat's tomorrow. Below is a pic of Clue 1, including a design element that maybe I can do for the second mitt. I am enjoying this pattern.
> 
> I really don't know how much knitting I will get done this week. I leave tomorrow afternoon and will probably come back Friday afternoon. I will get the next Urquhart and Love Story clues whilst, and would like to maybe get started if I have a few minutes free in the evening. I am trying very hard not to get behind with anything.
> 
> Your mitts look lovely. and probably knit up quicker than the Anatolian Dream ones I'm doing at the moment. If I can just get the first one done I'll cast on the mkal.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> More lovely sea horses Karen. I think the white wings would look great with the red.


But it is the light blue to white that has run out. I have plenty of the size 8 or 12 Red to White. I figure about 4 of the larger Seahorse Dragons per color (there are 6 colors).


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn,
I am really enjoying knitting the mittens.

I am looking forward to this week, although I am sure it will be tiring.

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, how nice that you get to be with the gks for a whole week! Bet you will have a great time even though you may get worn out :lol: Hope you are able to get some knitting in. Your clue 1 of the mitts looks super.
> 
> .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, they do a great job.

Then on Monday I am donating some more store to Amvets. I am really hoping to get rid of a lot is stuff from our basement. It is easy to accumulate stuff over the years. I have a lot of Amy's stuff from Med school. She and her husband are still trying to sell their condo so they can buy a house, Su until then her stuff stays here. Bryan put a lot of his stuff into a storage unit when they got married. Then Kat brought a bunch of the kids' toys over here for when they visit, but they rarely play with them. The pic shows what they like to play with, those decorative strawberries. They play at putting them into the tea set. I bought them, goodness knows why, years ago, and all six of my grandchildren have played with them!

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--Giving to Habitat for Humanity is a great way to pass on usable excess. I have always loved the work they do. We have a store of theirs in the county, too, altho have not stopped by there yet.
> 
> .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice yarn score Bev.

Good luck steeking Toni. The very thought of cutting my finished project scares the bejebus out of me.

Sue, AB is short for aurora borealis, a rainbow finish. I am sure you have beads with it 

Sue, we have people who roam the streets just prior to bulk pick up here too. I have left stuff out just for that purpose. We did have a funny incident with a neighbor who put out a bookcase with a 'free' sign (not on bulk pick up days). It sat for days, then they put a '$20' sign and it was stolen in a couple of hours, lol.

Have fun on your getaways Pam and Bev!

Lovely yellow Sue.

Wahoo! I got to go flying today. It has been over two months so it was nice to get out. I won't see the flight instructor until March so I hope to do more practice in the next couple of months. Helicopters are so cool :-D

I was up to row 42 on Uhura and noticed that I was on the wrong side. Apparently I skipped a purl back row a ways back. Sigh. So I tinked several rows to fix it. Turns out I skipped row 37. I should not intersperse housework and knitting, lol.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...The pic shows what they like to play with, those decorative strawberries. ..


Oh, my - kids can be so funny!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I should not intersperse housework and knitting, lol.


Certainly not. Stick to the knitting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Certainly not. Stick to the kitting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free pattern for a limited amount of time
Fisher by Helen Bingham
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fisher-4


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Linda and Elizabeth. Can't wait to get started on them. 

Cute tea set, Sue. 

Thanks, Melanie-re yarn score. Love the story of the neighbors bookcase.  Yay for more flying!! Sorry for your tinking on your Uhura. I have tinked several times on this baby sweater. It is my fault for not reading the pattern clearly. It's a simple pattern and I have done it before. So I am on the right track again.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Your mitts look lovely. and probably knit up quicker than the Anatolian Dream ones I'm doing at the moment. If I can just get the first one done I'll cast on the mkal.


_Anything_ knits up faster than Anatolian Dreams! You definitely deserve to cast on the MKAL as a reward for finishing the first one. Your reward has been designer approved. :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> _Anything_ knits up faster than Anatolian Dreams! ...


But so beautiful in the end!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> But so beautiful in the end!


Awww! Thanks! That's so nice of you to say.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> My Christmas yarn came in today. Woohoo! Never thought I would find yarn this great at Joanns. Thank goodness for internet sales. The store carried none of these.


Your yarn is great. Lion Brand has some really nice yarn also. Their cashmere is really nice.

Ros, Your Uhura is lovely, as is the light blue. I sure wish I worked as quickly as the rest of you do!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> My big bugaboo is felting.


I've only felted something once. I don't even remember what it was, but it didn't really catch my fancy, so I've never done it again.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> have been doing a few things here as well as knitting on Catch a Falling Star. I hope to finish clue 2 tonight so I can leave it here when I go to Kat's tomorrow. Below is a pic of Clue 1, including a design element that maybe I can do for the second mitt. I am enjoying this pattern. Sue


I like what I see of the mitt. Is the design element the beads? I haven't even read the pattern yet. Maybe I will after we finish the Uhura.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> But it is the light blue to white that has run out. I have plenty of the size 8 or 12 Red to White. I figure about 4 of the larger Seahorse Dragons per color (there are 6 colors).


I have checked my stash. I sure wish that there was threads in there that would work for you.  I hope you find what you are looking for, Karen.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: I really need an extra pair of hands. I don't want to sit and knit more - trying really hard to stay busy and active. It is easy in Spring and Summer but harder in the Winter especially with the awful wet weather we've been having. My body needs to move.


I agree. The lane where I walk is so wet and muddy, I have ordered a pair of wellies. The river had burst its banks yesterday, again but just the marsh was flooding. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

So many posts to get through.Best wishes for a happy time to those taking a break ,think those are Linda,Sue ,Pam and Bev. Although the baby sitters will also get tired .I hope your charges behave and give you a chance to knit .
Good news re flying Melanie .Hope the weather is kind .
Was doing well with Uhura then seemed to get my daft head on and was forgetting to knit back .Had to start the border twice more so hope third time I get it right .Working from the chart now on row 100 .
Hector was running madly around the lawn last night after a downpour and came in with his lower half absolutely thick with mud so had to have a bath .I can see the golf course opposite and the grass is really bright green after all the wet stuff .Gave my wellies away Norma and now wish I had kept them .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Was doing well with Uhura then seemed to get my daft head on and was forgetting to knit back .Had to start the border twice more so hope third time I get it right .Working from the chart now on row 100 ....


Sorry about the tinking.
I didn't do the border in garter stitch. Maybe our needles were telling you something.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice yarn score Bev.
> 
> Good luck steeking Toni. The very thought of cutting my finished project scares the bejebus out of me.
> 
> ...


  for the tinking

:thumbup: :-D for the flying.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> _Anything_ knits up faster than Anatolian Dreams! You definitely deserve to cast on the MKAL as a reward for finishing the first one. Your reward has been designer approved. :lol:


Thank you, Designer. 

But the Anatolian Dreams is a great pattern and I'm loving the colour work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> But so beautiful in the end!


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I agree. The lane where I walk is so wet and muddy, I have ordered a pair of wellies. The river had burst its banks yesterday, again but just the marsh was flooding. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank goodness for that flood plain.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Feroe Shawl by Lisa R. Myers
http://fairmountfibers.com/patterns/feroe-shawl-f56

Stretchy Scarf by Amanda Steingiesser
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stretchy-scarf

Equinozio Cowl by Annalisa Dione
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/equinozio-cowl

Vaduz Cowl by Gretchen Tracy
http://www.ballstothewallsknits.com/2016/01/vaduz-cowl.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

When I lived in NYC we would find out the pick up days in the better neighborhoods and go 'shopping' the nite before. It was incredible the things people put out on the street. Easy to furnish an apartment with very high end items. Those were very different days. Now the dump charges you for taking items (LOL).

Elizabeth--those Anatolian Dream Mitts are so beautiful and quite a nice challenge. And you are right about the time to do them. Reason why I don't, but one day...

Linda--And I appreciate your patience for doing those wonderful mitts. There was a slipper pattern that I saved some time back with a similar detailed designed. I think it may have been shared here on LP. They do take much time but I am sure you will feel so satisfied doing them.

Dodie--felting is certainly not lace, but there are times when I would have loved to be able to do felting. There were some hats that I wanted to make and a couple of bags that felting would have been the cats's meow as they say. But a front load washer with only a cold water line makes that impossible.

Sue--I have found that kids always seem to gravitate to 'real' things for play. Your tea set and strawberries seem quite the ticket to fascinate a child. The other things they seem to like are items that are unformed in their purpose like wood blocks where their imaginations can really run wild. As a child my mother's huge button box was always a fun thing I recall.

Melanie--how nice that you got to fly. Weather must have been pretty nice unlike the muck up north. Pouring here now.

Norma--Those flood plains do serve a good purpose and while Tricia tries to avoid getting stuck in mud, your plains are holding a lot of the water to prevent that from happening elsewhere. I am sure you know this already.

Tricia-hope you dry out soon. This is part of climate change: too much water in some places and none in others. The dry packed ground cannot absorb the water so we get floods and muck. If man stopped his greed and found some renewed respect for nature and less powerful human being we would not be having these problems as we are.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Your yarn is great. Lion Brand has some really nice yarn also. Their cashmere is really nice.
> 
> Ros, Your Uhura is lovely, as is the light blue. I sure wish I worked as quickly as the rest of you do!


Thanks, Dodie. I am sure pleased. Also, there are a few on LP that leave the rest of us in the dust.  But it's not about speed here on LP, it's about the love of knitting and all things lace.  So just work your speed and be you, that's all the rest of us are doing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> _Anything_ knits up faster than Anatolian Dreams! You definitely deserve to cast on the MKAL as a reward for finishing the first one. Your reward has been designer approved. :lol:


Now I am going to have to look up Anatolian Dreams.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie--knitting speed is not a requirement for LP, nor do we imply you should work faster than your comfort zone. However, if you want to knit faster there are some techniques that you can practice to pick up speed. For example, Liat Gat has done a couple of videos demonstrating her techniques and there are others online as well. From what I have seen picking up speed involves working close to the needle tips with as little hand movements as possible. So you can play with your own knitting style to see where you can streamline movements and how the yarn is handled. If not, no worry. Just keep enjoying your own methods.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I love that Vaduz Cowl. Checked out her site and she has tons of patterns. Bookmarked the whole site. Thanks.

Off to do the finalizing and then to take off. I may get to check in before I go and I may not. Have a wonderful weekend everyone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Thank goodness for that flood plain.


Without it I think the village would have flooded in places. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I love that Vaduz Cowl. Checked out her site and she has tons of patterns. Bookmarked the whole site. ...


I have folder full of her patterns - a lot of hats & scarves & the like.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> But the Anatolian Dreams is a great pattern and I'm loving the colour work.


As long as you are happy, I am happy.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth--those Anatolian Dream Mitts are so beautiful and quite a nice challenge.


Thanks, Tanya!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Now I am going to have to look up Anatolian Dreams.


Here you go, Bev: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anatolian-dreams-fingerless-gloves


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I sure wish I worked as quickly as the rest of you do!


Come on over, we'll just sit and knit. It takes me ages to finish anything, lol.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, those strawberries look so real. The kids do find great things to play with when left to use their imaginations. I love your tea cozies too. 

Funny story Melanie. Guess people think it is a better bargain that way  Nice you were able to get a plane ride in. I have also had to tink back on Uhura as I lost count somewhere while trying to watch tv at the same time. Nothing major though. I am on row 78. Glad you were able to get back on track. 

Ann, sorry about your having to redo too. Glad you are back on track again as well.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Brrrr...*FINALLY* Indiana is getting snow. Enough so that I'm not able to open the driver's side truck door. If I didn't have to get 1 or more of the Lizbeth thread for the Seahorse Dragons...I'd be buying the $5 USD fingerless glove pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Given the extreme weather conditions so many of us are experiencing thought to share these 2 articles that came in this morning. The first is on El Nino and its effects with only a passing comment and link at the bottom regarding human causation. The second article has to do with human causation and the attitudes toward the changes we are suffering. If you are not aware of these ideas, these articles might be of interest to you.

http://www.alternet.org/third-ever-super-el-nino-underway-heres-what-north-america-can-expect?akid=13867.276957.xTTl28&rd=1&src=newsletter1048699&t=14

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-kevin-e-trenberth/fact-not-opinion-climate-_b_8703012.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Brrrr...*FINALLY* Indiana is getting snow. Enough so that I'm not able to open the driver's side truck door. If I didn't have to get 1 or more of the Lizbeth thread for the Seahorse Dragons...I'd be buying the $5 USD fingerless glove pattern.


Maybe/hopefully you will sell more seahorses and can then get the Mitt pattern.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

How wonderful that you got to fly, Melanie!!! 

Thanks for more beautiful patterns, Jane!

Happy Knitting, all! Safe travels and fun getaways.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My Ros, you are speedy, speedy. Your Uhura looks great. Can't wait to see it blocked.
> 
> Ronie, it is great that you got the extra hours and that your boss was appreciative in a substantial manner.
> 
> ...


I agree getting away is great... I think it has been about that long for us too.. we just would take a night out of town.. and be happy happy happy... I will check into those BOGO's offers... I will have to find a good source for lodging around here.. I know our motels have greatly reduced prices. and that is why we choose this time of year to take our getaways 

I also have no clue who to route for and I ask hubby .. this is just foot ball for me.. the baseball and golf I have my own favs. 

Love the new yarn!! Have fun with the Brioche! and let us know how it goes


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I must have missed this whole thing about brioche? Was there a particular pattern discussed? Or are you. Bev, planning on a brioche project?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I am seriously stalling here. Both Geurnseys that I made have necklines that are too small for the now one year old that I made them for. The instructions for steeking are researched and printed out. It really doesn't look that bad, but one of the necklines has a two stitch cable in it right where I want to put the steek. Would it look goofy to move it off to the side? Maybe down the shoulder would work. Charge!
> 
> Have a blessed afternoon/evening/day.  Happy Knitting!


I think most 'Tops' for 1 year olds have a slit at the shoulder.. their heads are too big for the top to fit any way else.. of course I'm talking about pull overs..  I think it will look just fine... but I also would have a hard time with the 'Steeking'  Good luck with this!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That's great to have a manager like that.
> 
> We made a trip to our local Habitat for Humanity Restore shop this afternoon, donating a gas fireplace and mantel that we must have bought about twenty years ago that my DH never got to install. At least someone will get the benefit of it now. It has been sitting taking up space in our basement. Now I have my eyes on a couple of pieces of gym equipment that are just sitting down there. I know Paul would have a tough time getting them out of there,but our big, strong grandson could do it. I am hoping I can get it done this week, whilst the idea is fresh in my mind, but I will be up babysitting at Kat's all week. Maybe if I leave a note for my DH, and then follow up on Tuesday, the day before pickup, it will get done. There are several people who troll the neighborhood once the trash has been put out and I am hoping someone will get it rather than having it trashed. I put an old clothes hamper out last week and it went before our regular pickup. One of my goals this year us to get our basement cleaned up. So far I am making progress. I gave another charity pick up on Monday.
> 
> Sue


That sounds like you are well on the way... it feels so good to de-clutter a room!! I have tiles for the entry way for almost 3 years now in my coat's closet!! I know the feeling of them taking up space  That is very cool that your able to put things out like that.. once in awhile someone will put something on the curb with a free sign on it here .. I got some tomato plants that way... the bonus was the tomato stakes and the large pots they are in  Plus I have some onions out there still growing in the pots


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> My DH and I just decided to head out tomorrow (destination still unknown) far a couple of days for a little getaway. Guess I best get busy figuring out which project(s) I want to take along.


Have fun on your getaway!! I hope it is relaxing and the weather just perfect..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--if you could 'steek' across one shoulder and knit an edging with button holes that would work well on those baby sweaters. When I did baby sweaters for my gd, I think I made the neck lines bigger than normal and also looked for very stretchy bind offs or cast ons. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am having a fairly relaxing day. Had my regular jazzercise class this morning, and have been doing a few things here as well as knitting on Catch a Falling Star. I hope to finish clue 2 tonight so I can leave it here when I go to Kat's tomorrow. Below is a pic of Clue 1, including a design element that maybe I can do for the second mitt. I am enjoying this pattern.
> 
> I really don't know how much knitting I will get done this week. I leave tomorrow afternoon and will probably come back Friday afternoon. I will get the next Urquhart and Love Story clues whilst, and would like to maybe get started if I have a few minutes free in the evening. I am trying very hard not to get behind with anything.
> 
> Sue


That looks great Sue.. I have started about 8 times.. the last time I was sure I got it and then a needle fell out!! so I thought I'll just do a longtail cast on and realized I wanted the one Elizabeth said to do.. grrrr... now that I see how yours turned out I will get them knitted up.. at least thru clue 2.. they don't take that long. I have great hope for them.. LOL


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Chart 1 is done for Uhura. I am using Malabrigo Silkpaca lace in Purple Mistery (their spelling, not mine, lol) on US 5 needles (3.75mm). I cast on with a garter tab which I find easier on straights. I'll switch to the circular needles for chart 2. I am doing the garter stitch spine. It's a bit wonky in the photo but I only pinned to show that I did do the work, lol.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice yarn score Bev.
> 
> Good luck steeking Toni. The very thought of cutting my finished project scares the bejebus out of me.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh that is so funny!!! and scary too..

I'm glad you were able to get some flying in.. that must be such a thrill :_

So sad about the tinking.. it seems that is all I have did yesterday.. but I was just so happy sitting in the quiet knitting.. that it really didn't matter all that much.. I am much more rested today.. I am sure the tinking is behind me! I hope it is behind you too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, they do a great job.
> 
> Then on Monday I am donating some more store to Amvets. I am really hoping to get rid of a lot is stuff from our basement. It is easy to accumulate stuff over the years. I have a lot of Amy's stuff from Med school. She and her husband are still trying to sell their condo so they can buy a house, Su until then her stuff stays here. Bryan put a lot of his stuff into a storage unit when they got married. Then Kat brought a bunch of the kids' toys over here for when they visit, but they rarely play with them. The pic shows what they like to play with, those decorative strawberries. They play at putting them into the tea set. I bought them, goodness knows why, years ago, and all six of my grandchildren have played with them!
> 
> Sue


I remember very well how much the 'Toy's' and Grandma and Grandpa's house was special.. they were toy's left over from when my Mom and her brothers still lived at home.. most were broken and we all had our favorite .. Your toy's for the kids are great!! they look like restaurant dishes  I bet they just let their imaginations run wild


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Bev and Elizabeth I was going to go looking that up too!! (Anatolian Dreams Mits) They are pretty!!! I like the light blue/chocolate combo 

Tanya the Brioche is what Bev plans for one of her new yarns.. it is mentioned in the post that she shared pics of the new yarn 

I love the large "Fisher" shawl Jane!!! I can see it as curtain panels ... or a great shawl to wrap up in 

Stay dry everyone!! stay warm too.. Enjoy all the outings several of you are doing ... I'll check in later..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Bev and Elizabeth I was going to go looking that up too!! (Anatolian Dreams Mits) They are pretty!!! I like the light blue/chocolate combo
> 
> Tanya the Brioche is what Bev plans for one of her new yarns.. it is mentioned in the post that she shared pics of the new yarn
> 
> ...


Thanx Ronie. That's what you get when reading too fast.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

We have Freecycle .You put an offer /wanted and people answer the ad and come and collect the item .One man totally renovated his daughters'room with donated materials .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> We have Freecycle .You put an offer /wanted and people answer the ad and come and collect the item .One man totally renovated his daughters'room with donated materials .


We have freecycle, too, and it is great. Discovered recently that the chapter for my county is no longer and that was a big boo hoo for me. Got a very expensive couch 3 yrs ago in mint condition from Freecycle and gave away lots of little stuff.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I think most 'Tops' for 1 year olds have a slit at the shoulder.. their heads are too big for the top to fit any way else.. of course I'm talking about pull overs..  I think it will look just fine... but I also would have a hard time with the 'Steeking'  Good luck with this!


Thanks, Ronie. I have stalled out again. Most of the steeking tutorials are for wool. My baby Guernseys are acrylic that need a different finish because they are slippery yarns. I'm getting closer to making the cut though.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--if you could 'steek' across one shoulder and knit an edging with button holes that would work well on those baby sweaters. When I did baby sweaters for my gd, I think I made the neck lines bigger than normal and also looked for very stretchy bind offs or cast ons. Hope this helps.


That is my plan - I just need to get those threads secured first. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thanks, Ronie. I have stalled out again. Most of the steeking tutorials are for wool. My baby Guernseys are acrylic that need a different finish because they are slippery yarns. I'm getting closer to making the cut though.


Let us know how you handle the acrylic.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your Uhura start looks great, Melanie!

Tinking seems to be the thing recently. I have done my share of it also. 

It is almost game time. See you all later!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Linda--And I appreciate your patience for doing those wonderful mitts. There was a slipper pattern that I saved some time back with a similar detailed designed. I think it may have been shared here on LP. They do take much time but I am sure you will feel so satisfied doing them.

I'm loving doing them, Tanya. I don't mind slow really, but I am also impatient to start other things. I know myself well - if I just start too many things I will feel pressured and that takes the pleasure away.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Chart 1 is done for Uhura. I am using Malabrigo Silkpaca lace in Purple Mistery (their spelling, not mine, lol) on US 5 needles (3.75mm). I cast on with a garter tab which I find easier on straights. I'll switch to the circular needles for chart 2. I am doing the garter stitch spine. It's a bit wonky in the photo but I only pinned to show that I did do the work, lol.


It is going to be lovely, Melanie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Linda--And I appreciate your patience for doing those wonderful mitts. There was a slipper pattern that I saved some time back with a similar detailed designed. I think it may have been shared here on LP. They do take much time but I am sure you will feel so satisfied doing them.
> 
> I'm loving doing them, Tanya. I don't mind slow really, but I am also impatient to start other things. I know myself well - if I just start too many things I will feel pressured and that takes the pleasure away.


I understand. What makes very big or complicate patterns work for me is when they can be broken down to segments and I can then feel the progress in small bits. Will love seeing your mitts as they complete.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

That's one reason I like the mitt pattern...looks like it is double-knit or intarsia. Probably intarsia/Fair-aisle...but I cannot see why I couldn't attempt it double-knit.

The webmaster for the tatting corner has written back, she's traveling and isn't in office. I may just settle for the 2 colors and wait for the Canadian leaf color combination. The Seahorse Dragon's have a home...no one has expressed interest in a few Canadian Leaves. I would have to have a brown for the stem, yes?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Chart 1 is done for Uhura. I am using Malabrigo Silkpaca lace in Purple Mistery (their spelling, not mine, lol) on US 5 needles (3.75mm). I cast on with a garter tab which I find easier on straights. I'll switch to the circular needles for chart 2. I am doing the garter stitch spine. It's a bit wonky in the photo but I only pinned to show that I did do the work, lol.


Such a rich color, Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have lost my way badly on the Uhura edging. I can't work out at the moment whether I will rip it back, or box on and use it at home when I need warmth at night!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> But it is the light blue to white that has run out. I have plenty of the size 8 or 12 Red to White. I figure about 4 of the larger Seahorse Dragons per color (there are 6 colors).


Why not a red, white, blue one especially if there is a little left over thread. I would try to help but don't have anything near that small in size.

Or a few multi color if there are pieces left over from spools.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> But it's not about speed here on LP, it's about the love of knitting and all things lace.  So just work your speed and be you, that's all the rest of us are doing.


Thanks for the encouragement. I find I usually have to make an item twice before I like the outcome, that's why I knit slowly. I think what happens is that I get involved in the tv and don't pay enough attention!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Come on over, we'll just sit and knit. It takes me ages to finish anything, lol.


I'd love to! I just feel like someone has to take up the rear! So we can chat and knit at the back of the pack.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> but I also would have a hard time with the 'Steeking'  Good luck with this!


I've had a vest put aside since last summer because of the "steek". I will do it, I keep saying, just not today! One of the WIPs for Elizabeth's party.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Chart 1 is done for Uhura. I am using Malabrigo Silkpaca lace in Purple Mistery (their spelling, not mine, lol) on US 5 needles (3.75mm). I cast on with a garter tab which I find easier on straights. I'll switch to the circular needles for chart 2. I am doing the garter stitch spine.


The Uhura is just beautiful. I really love the color. I'm also doing the garter stitch spine.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Dodie--knitting speed is not a requirement for LP, nor do we imply you should work faster than your comfort zone. However, if you want to knit faster there are some techniques that you can practice to pick up speed. For example, Liat Gat has done a couple of videos demonstrating her techniques and there are others online as well. From what I have seen picking up speed involves working close to the needle tips with as little hand movements as possible. So you can play with your own knitting style to see where you can streamline movements and how the yarn is handled. If not, no worry. Just keep enjoying your own methods.


Thanks for the info, I'l definitely look at Liat Gat's videos.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Thanks for the info, I'l definitely look at Liat Gat's videos.


I think you will like her. She is very clear in her presentations.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Elizabeth, I must have missed the discussion of "Anatolia Dreams" mitt. It is beautiful pattern work. I will do my best to finish my WIPs (either 4 or 5) so that I can make them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Pam! Your team pulled it out at the end. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Let us know how you handle the acrylic.


Will do, Tanya.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I'd love to! I just feel like someone has to take up the rear! So we can chat and knit at the back of the pack.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I have also had to tink back on Uhura as I lost count somewhere ...


Sorry about all the tinking.
That middle section does require a bit of attention where there aren't regular repeat intervals. You probably do this as well, but I always work back through the pattern on the WS row so that if there is an error, I can find it & fix it then.
The good news is that the border does have a repeat section.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Have fun on your getaway!! I hope it is relaxing and the weather just perfect..


Thanks, Ronie. We're leaving in the morning and probably just for an overnight. Heading south a bit, but not too far. We're going to explore some of our state that we usually just drive on by while getting from here to there.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Why not a red, white, blue one especially if there is a little left over thread. I would try to help but don't have anything near that small in size.
> 
> Or a few multi color if there are pieces left over from spools.


Would all y'all believe that I have plenty of size 40 ecru...but no size 40 white?...although I think it's size 30 weight...maybe I'll try the known 30 weight white (I'm clipping or stopping if the circles look too large!).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Chart 1 is done for Uhura. I am using Malabrigo Silkpaca lace in Purple Mistery ...


This will be gorgeous, Melanie.
That lace will open up so nicely when it is blocked.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your Uhura start looks great, Melanie!
> 
> Tinking seems to be the thing recently. I have done my share of it also.
> 
> It is almost game time. See you all later!


Sorry, Toni, your team almost pulled it off! We're happy here for the win by the Seahawks, though!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Chart 1 is done for Uhura. I am using Malabrigo Silkpaca lace in Purple Mistery (their spelling, not mine, lol) on US 5 needles (3.75mm). I cast on with a garter tab which I find easier on straights. I'll switch to the circular needles for chart 2. I am doing the garter stitch spine. It's a bit wonky in the photo but I only pinned to show that I did do the work, lol.


Beautiful and a lovely colour :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Pam! Your team pulled it out at the end. :thumbup:


Thanks, Toni! I actually had to leave the room for a bit near the end there! Actually saw that last field goal attempt and am still in shock that he didn't make it! But, a win is a win for us and we move on. Could be interesting for us next week in Charlotte.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This will be gorgeous, Melanie.
> That lace will open up so nicely when it is blocked.


Ditto from me, Melanie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Toni! I actually had to leave the room for a bit near the end there! Actually saw that last field goal attempt and am still in shock that he didn't make it! But, a win is a win for us and we move on. Could be interesting for us next week in Charlotte.


I think that I am still in shock also. I can understand your needing to leave the room. That field goal sure seemed like it was going to be a "sure thing". My DH is still "processing" that one. He is a hard core Vikings/football fan. I just go along for the ride. It was a little bumpy toward the end there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... I'm getting closer to making the cut though.


Gives me shivers!
This reminds me of _ Fiddler on the Roof_ - weird how my mind works. I was thinking of whether it would be appropriate to say good luck or better to say something like break a leg. Then I thought of the men asking the rabbi, "Is there a proper blessing for the Tzar?"
So is there a proper blessing before one steeks?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have lost my way badly on the Uhura edging. I can't work out at the moment whether I will rip it back, or box on and use it at home when I need warmth at night!


Julie, can you work in a life line? You were doing so well and it is so pretty!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Your Uhura start looks great, Melanie!
> 
> Tinking seems to be the thing recently. I have done my share of it also.
> 
> It is almost game time. See you all later!


I have been tinking Uhuru. Chart 2 and silly mistakes :thumbdown:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Gives me shivers!
> This reminds me of _ Fiddler on the Roof_ - weird how my mind works. I was thinking of whether it would be appropriate to say good luck or better to say something like break a leg. Then I thought of the men asking the rabbi. "Is there a proper blessing for the Tzar?"
> So is there a proper blessing before one steeks?


With your quippy cleaverness, make one up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...Canadian Leaves. I would have to have a brown for the stem, yes?


If you are doing them in fall colours, I suppose. More of a dirty, mossy green - does that colour have a name? Crayola might have coined it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have lost my way badly on the Uhura edging. ...


Sorry to hear that, Julie.
Is it only one row back, do you think?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have lost my way badly on the Uhura edging. I can't work out at the moment whether I will rip it back, or box on and use it at home when I need warmth at night!


Oh no! Join the party!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, Carmen, Jackson and Rachel made it safely to Mandurah, which is a 45 minutes drive to Perth. They are coming here this afternoon. I will be so happy to see them!!! Now I can breathe again and relax and catch up with LP. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have been tinking Uhuru. Chart 2 and silly mistakes :thumbdown:


Oh, dear - sorry that you have had to backtrack, Norma.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Carmen, Jackson and Rachel made it safely to Mandurah...


Good news, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Good news, Ros!


Thank you Jane, I can't wait to see those faces!!! 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Gives me shivers!
> This reminds me of _ Fiddler on the Roof_ - weird how my mind works. I was thinking of whether it would be appropriate to say good luck or better to say something like break a leg. Then I thought of the men asking the rabbi, "Is there a proper blessing for the Tzar?"
> So is there a proper blessing before one steeks?


Good question!!! Like Tanya says, I'm sure you could figure one out. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, Carmen, Jackson and Rachel made it safely to Mandurah, which is a 45 minutes drive to Perth. They are coming here this afternoon. I will be so happy to see them!!! Now I can breathe again and relax and catch up with LP. 💞


Oh, Praise the Lord!!! I am so glad to be able to share in your good news, Ros!!! Please give them all hugs from us.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, Carmen, Jackson and Rachel made it safely to Mandurah, which is a 45 minutes drive to Perth. They are coming here this afternoon. I will be so happy to see them!!! Now I can breathe again and relax and catch up with LP. 💞


That is great news :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

This tinking outbreak might be related to castonitis. We all seem to be getting it and we all meet in here. hmm...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The border is where I messed up the last time Julie. It should just work out since it is the same repeat all the way across but I still managed to make an error, which I did not notice until blocking. Good luck with fixing yours if that is what you decide to do.

Norma, it was housework that tripped me up yesterday. I did not even want to attempt this one while watching TV, lol.

I was weak today and bought a ball of Cascade Forest Hills lace weight yarn in RED.  I went to my LYS to look for something for an upcoming swap and succumbed. Fortunately I have plenty of patterns to choose from.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Oh, Praise the Lord!!! I am so glad to be able to share in your good news, Ros!!! Please give them all hugs from us.


Thank you Toni, I certainly will be giving them LP hugs and some from me as well!! 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good news indeed Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is great news :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Good news indeed Ros.


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I still managed to make an error, which I did not notice until blocking...


I don't want to think of that - perhaps I have a surprise in store for me. I was hoping to block mine today but it didn't happen. Tomorrow ... my favourite mantra.


> I was weak today and bought a ball of Cascade Forest Hills lace weight yarn in RED.  ...


It probably needed a good home - it was your kind deed of the day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, Carmen, Jackson and Rachel made it safely to Mandurah, which is a 45 minutes drive to Perth. They are coming here this afternoon. I will be so happy to see them!!! Now I can breathe again and relax and catch up with LP. 💞


Phew!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Phew!!!!


Definitely!!! 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--so glad for your family. Now you can breathe and quiet your inner self.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear that, Julie.
> Is it only one row back, do you think?


No it is rather far back, and I don't know if I can be bothered going back, I may just treat this as a rather large swatch. To be honest I am not in a very good mood at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh no! Join the party!


Good to have company!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, Carmen, Jackson and Rachel made it safely to Mandurah, which is a 45 minutes drive to Perth. They are coming here this afternoon. I will be so happy to see them!!! Now I can breathe again and relax and catch up with LP. 💞


I am so glad they are safely with you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...To be honest I am not in a very good mood at all.


Sorry about that. Something physical might help work that out. I would never recommend housework!! but can you go out in the garden with Ringo? Actually, give him a good petting - sure to make you feel better.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Great news that your family are safe Ros .
I have also had a bad day with the last chart .Did 104 three times and frogged 2 rows each time so I could check on the way back .I am one of those who can't knowingly leave a mistake .It takes a lot of time with so many stitches .I am now thinking I may run out of yarn so might have to order another ball .Fatal having to look at yarn even if I know what I am going to order as it usually ends up with a few extras .I need yarn like I need a hole in the head !


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

With all this tinking, I am thinking we need to talk about how to correct mistakes in lace knitting. I have tried to do repairs in my knitting and sometimes can do it. There was a tutorial I came across that talked about it. One of the steps was to do a swatch of the lace pattern to study for how the stitches interconnected. Then there was the step of taking out the damage. One thing you can do is run a short life line under the damage/mistake and drop the stitches back to that row paying attention to which row of the pattern you are working from. I usually work with corded needles so can pull them so the stitches don't fall off. Then I use other needles, usually smaller size, maybe shorter DPNs, to try and reknit back up the section. I know it sounds a bit confusing and I apologize for that. However, there are quite a few times that I saved myself the total aggravation of having to go back several rows with oh, so many stitches. I figure that it is worth a try; if I can't make the correction there is always tinking/frogging.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I understand. What makes very big or complicate patterns work for me is when they can be broken down to segments and I can then feel the progress in small bits. Will love seeing your mitts as they complete.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, Carmen, Jackson and Rachel made it safely to Mandurah, which is a 45 minutes drive to Perth. They are coming here this afternoon. I will be so happy to see them!!! Now I can breathe again and relax and catch up with LP. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> .... giving them LP hugs and some from me as well!! 💞


I bet you will. 



jscaplen said:


> It probably needed a good home - it was your kind deed of the day.


It was a very thoughtful thing you did, Melanie, give that ball of red yarn a new home.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> With all this tinking, I am thinking we need to talk about how to correct mistakes in lace knitting. I have tried to do repairs in my knitting and sometimes can do it. There was a tutorial I came across that talked about it. One of the steps was to do a swatch of the lace pattern to study for how the stitches interconnected. Then there was the step of taking out the damage. One thing you can do is run a short life line under the damage/mistake and drop the stitches back to that row paying attention to which row of the pattern you are working from. I usually work with corded needles so can pull them so the stitches don't fall off. Then I use other needles, usually smaller size, maybe shorter DPNs, to try and reknit back up the section. I know it sounds a bit confusing and I apologize for that. However, there are quite a few times that I saved myself the total aggravation of having to go back several rows with oh, so many stitches. I figure that it is worth a try; if I can't make the correction there is always tinking/frogging.


I remember that DFL did a tutorial with the Winter's Mirage project that we did. It has helped me many times.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Elizabeth, I must have missed the discussion of "Anatolia Dreams" mitt. It is beautiful pattern work. I will do my best to finish my WIPs (either 4 or 5) so that I can make them.


It wasn't really a discussion. I had just said that most patterns are easier than Anatolian Dreams. It is stranded and takes a bit more time than most patterns. Glad you like the pattern. Did you get your copy of Catch A Falling Star?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So is there a proper blessing before one steeks?


I had better come up with one before February 14. :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, Carmen, Jackson and Rachel made it safely to Mandurah, which is a 45 minutes drive to Perth. They are coming here this afternoon. I will be so happy to see them!!! Now I can breathe again and relax and catch up with LP. 💞


YAY! So glad everyone is safe!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> This tinking outbreak might be related to castonitis. We all seem to be getting it and we all meet in here. hmm...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I had better come up with one before February 14. :lol:


I think so.
;-)


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

What my needles have been busy with: cabled, hooded cowl, Uhura and Catch A Star.

Catch A Star is only the start as I got lured into casting on Uhura and the cabled cowl is taking longer than I expected. 

The darker blue is ribbing that will turn back over the hood and frame the face. The buttons and buttonholes and the ribbing around the shoulders still need to be worked. Hope I can find more yarn that will match or blend. Truely a remnant cowl. It is a little over 1/2 finished.

On row 40 of chart 1 or row 45 on written instructions of Uhura. Hoping all the comments about this being a quick knit are true.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> What my needles have been busy with: cabled, hooded cowl, Uhura and Catch A Star.
> 
> Catch A Star is only the start as I got lured into casting on Uhura and the cabled cowl is taking longer than I expected.
> 
> ...


I like how Uhura is knitting up!
I have ripped back to row 98, and am reworking that, will try the edging with stocking stitch rather than garter.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> What my needles have been busy with: cabled, hooded cowl, Uhura and Catch A Star....Hoping all the comments about this being a quick knit are true.


Interesting hood, Tricia.
Nice start on Uhura. What yarn is that? I like the colourway - reminds me of some Ice Yarn that I have.
Well, Ros did it in the blink of eye, it would seem.
I did mine over the course of a week - with other things on the go as well: one day on chart 1, 3 days on chart 2 & 3 days on chart 3.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I have ripped back to row 98, and am reworking that, will try the edging with stocking stitch rather than garter.


Apart from the fact that I am not a fan of garter stitch, I find stocking stitch easier to read - something that I discovered while working on Elizabeths's Seabird Scarf which was Shetland lace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Apart from the fact that I am not a fan of garter stitch, I find stocking stitch easier to read - something that I discovered while working on Elizabeths's Seabird Scarf which was Shetland lace.


My mood has improved greatly, since I 'bit the bullet' and ripped back. I agree about stocking stitch being easier to read!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My mood has improved greatly, since I 'bit the bullet' and ripped back...


Finally making a difficult decision certainly helps to make you feel better.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My mood has improved greatly, since I 'bit the bullet' and ripped back.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Finally making a difficult decision certainly helps to make you feel better.


And it is so much easier without the garter return!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Normaeden said: "I have been tinking Uhuru. Chart 2 and silly mistakes"

Julie said: "I have lost my way badly on the Uhura edging." 

I ended up doing that with Chart 1, ended up going all the way back to row 12 or so. I ended up quitting for the night and started again this afternoon and am now just starting Chart 2.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, Carmen, Jackson and Rachel made it safely to Mandurah, which is a 45 minutes drive to Perth. They are coming here this afternoon. I will be so happy to see them!!! Now I can breathe again and relax and catch up with LP. 💞


So glad for you Ros. Must have been a terrifying time.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry about all the tinking.
> That middle section does require a bit of attention where there aren't regular repeat intervals. You probably do this as well, but I always work back through the pattern on the WS row so that if there is an error, I can find it & fix it then.
> The good news is that the border does have a repeat section.


It's a really good suggestion and I'm going follow your suggestion.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> This tinking outbreak might be related to castonitis. We all seem to be getting it and we all meet in here. hmm...


I love it, that's actually my middle name!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> With all this tinking, I am thinking we need to talk about how to correct mistakes in lace knitting. I have tried to do repairs in my knitting and sometimes can do it. There was a tutorial I came across that talked about it. One of the steps was to do a swatch of the lace pattern to study for how the stitches interconnected. Then there was the step of taking out the damage. One thing you can do is run a short life line under the damage/mistake and drop the stitches back to that row paying attention to which row of the pattern you are working from. I usually work with corded needles so can pull them so the stitches don't fall off. Then I use other needles, usually smaller size, maybe shorter DPNs, to try and reknit back up the section. I know it sounds a bit confusing and I apologize for that. However, there are quite a few times that I saved myself the total aggravation of having to go back several rows with oh, so many stitches. I figure that it is worth a try; if I can't make the correction there is always tinking/frogging.


I have made a new "My Pages" and am putting in this and any other hint you ladies give out. Thanks, it's a great idea. I've never known how to fix mistakes in lace unless I catch them within 2 - 3 rows.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

RosD wrote: "Hi everyone, Carmen, Jackson and Rachel made it safely to Mandurah, which is a 45 minutes drive to Perth. They are coming here this afternoon. I will be so happy to see them!!! Now I can breathe again and relax and catch up with LP. &#128158;"

I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Normaeden said: "I have been tinking Uhuru. Chart 2 and silly mistakes"
> 
> Julie said: "I have lost my way badly on the Uhura edging."
> 
> I ended up doing that with Chart 1, ended up going all the way back to row 12 or so. I ended up quitting for the night and started again this afternoon and am now just starting Chart 2.


For a relatively simple design, it's irregularities make it a bit tricky, The edging is much easier to read in stocking stitch.
All the best!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> It wasn't really a discussion. I had just said that most patterns are easier than Anatolian Dreams. It is stranded and takes a bit more time than most patterns. Glad you like the pattern. Did you get your copy of Catch A Falling Star?


Yes, I certainly did. Thank you so much. I want to wait to make it or it will just end up another on the endless succession of WIPs list!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> What my needles have been busy with: cabled, hooded cowl, Uhura and Catch A Star.
> 
> Catch A Star is only the start as I got lured into casting on Uhura and the cabled cowl is taking longer than I expected.
> 
> ...


Blue is my favorite color, so I really like both of them Your doing a very nice job. Don't get "rippititis" like a few of us have had.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Blue is my favorite color, so I really like both of them Your doing a very nice job. Don't get "rippititis" like a few of us have had.


Sometimes you've just got to, Dodie! or it would just never see the light of day, and be cast away in some dim dark corner!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...I ended up doing that with Chart 1, ended up going all the way back to row 12 or so. I ended up quitting for the night and started again this afternoon and am now just starting Chart 2.


Glad that you are sticking with it, Dodie.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--so glad for your family. Now you can breathe and quiet your inner self.


Thank you Tanya.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad they are safely with you.


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Great news that your family are safe Ros .
> I have also had a bad day with the last chart .Did 104 three times and frogged 2 rows each time so I could check on the way back .I am one of those who can't knowingly leave a mistake .It takes a lot of time with so many stitches .I am now thinking I may run out of yarn so might have to order another ball .Fatal having to look at yarn even if I know what I am going to order as it usually ends up with a few extras .I need yarn like I need a hole in the head !


Thank you Ann. I'm sorry you had to visit the frog pond. Hmmm more yarn!!!! 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I bet you will.


Definitely Toni!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> YAY! So glad everyone is safe!


Thank you Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> What my needles have been busy with: cabled, hooded cowl, Uhura and Catch A Star


Both are looking gorgeous Tricia. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, that is looking good.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Chart 1 is done for Uhura. I am using Malabrigo Silkpaca lace in Purple Mistery (their spelling, not mine, lol) on US 5 needles (3.75mm). I cast on with a garter tab which I find easier on straights. I'll switch to the circular needles for chart 2. I am doing the garter stitch spine. It's a bit wonky in the photo but I only pinned to show that I did do the work, lol.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Interesting hood, Tricia.
> Nice start on Uhura. What yarn is that? I like the colourway - reminds me of some Ice Yarn that I have.
> Well, Ros did it in the blink of eye, it would seem.
> I did mine over the course of a week - with other things on the go as well: one day on chart 1, 3 days on chart 2 & 3 days on chart 3.


Not exactly in the blink of eye Jane. I found it a wonderful distraction from the news, because I was unfamiliar with the pattern I had to concentrate. I might add that nothing much got done around here and I was really grateful for the distraction. 😀💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My mood has improved greatly, since I 'bit the bullet' and ripped back. I agree about stocking stitch being easier to read!


That's great Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

berigora said:


> So glad for you Ros. Must have been a terrifying time.


Thank you berigora, it was. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry you had to tink. Hopefully the next time will work out ok.

I am sure Hector was having a great time even if you finished up with extra work.

I had a busy time colouring with my GD this afternoon. I am sure we will have some more fun times this week. Everyone else went to bed and I got to finish knitting as far as I could go for now with a test knit. I am going to try and cast on the second Catch a Falling Star mitt and work on that until the next Love Story clue. I should have a little knitting time in the evenings.

Sue


annweb said:


> So many posts to get through.Best wishes for a happy time to those taking a break ,think those are Linda,Sue ,Pam and Bev. Although the baby sitters will also get tired .I hope your charges behave and give you a chance to knit .
> Good news re flying Melanie .Hope the weather is kind .
> Was doing well with Uhura then seemed to get my daft head on and was forgetting to knit back .Had to start the border twice more so hope third time I get it right .Working from the chart now on row 100 .
> Hector was running madly around the lawn last night after a downpour and came in with his lower half absolutely thick with mud so had to have a bath .I can see the golf course opposite and the grass is really bright green after all thee ill wet stuff .Gave my wellies away Norma and now wish I had kept them .


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> RosD wrote: "Hi everyone, Carmen, Jackson and Rachel made it safely to Mandurah, which is a 45 minutes drive to Perth. They are coming here this afternoon. I will be so happy to see them!!! Now I can breathe again and relax and catch up with LP. 💞"
> 
> I'm so happy for you.


Thank you Dodie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That's great Julie. 💞


It is making much more sense- the decreasing and YO's look right.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Sorry you had to tink. Hopefully the next time will work out ok.
> 
> I am sure Hector was having a great time even if you finished up with extra work.
> 
> ...


Sounds like lots of good fun Sue. Enjoy!!! They grow up so fast!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is making much more sense- the decreasing and YO's look right.


That's great Julie!!! 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That's great Julie!!! 💞


I am just about to grab the graph to double check!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros I am so happy that the girls are safe!! that is a great relief for you 

Oh my all this frogging and tinking... the pond seems very full tonight  I have finally gotten past the frogging stage with my mits.. 'Catch a Falling Star' they are very pretty and I think I have one more repeat in section 2 then on to the rest of it.. I am doing one section at a time on both mits so they are the same size.. I tried 2 at a time but the moving of stitches got me all mixed up.. so its both at the same time only one at a time.. LOL how is that for confusing 

Have a great evening all  and I hope tomorrow brings great progress on all of your projects


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, glad your mitts are progressing. I am about to cast on the second one this evening, now that I have a couple of nights before the next Love Story clue comes out.

Sue[ quote=Ronie]Ros I am so happy that the girls are safe!! that is a great relief for you

Oh my all this frogging and tinking... the pond seems very full tonight  I have finally gotten past the frogging stage with my mits.. 'Catch a Falling Star' they are very pretty and I think I have one more repeat in section 2 then on to the rest of it.. I am doing one section at a time on both mits so they are the same size.. I tried 2 at a time but the moving of stitches got me all mixed up.. so its both at the same time only one at a time.. LOL how is that for confusing 

Have a great evening all  and I hope tomorrow brings great progress on all of your projects [/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, glad all your family are safe.

Sue


RosD said:


> Hi everyone, Carmen, Jackson and Rachel made it safely to Mandurah, which is a 45 minutes drive to Perth. They are coming here this afternoon. I will be so happy to see them!!! Now I can breathe again and relax and catch up with LP. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about all the tinkling problems with Uhura. Hopefully all will be crack on track soon.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a fun time thus afternoon with the GKs. Alexandra and I coloured for a while. I think Jackson has the makings of a chef. He really likes to help in the kitchen. Alexandra wore the tutu I had just mended as a wig, after we had finished colouring.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had a fun time thus afternoon with the GKs. Alexandra and I coloured for a while. I think Jackson has the makings of a chef. He really likes to help in the kitchen. Alexandra wore the tutu I had just mended as a wig, after we had finished colouring.
> 
> Sue


What fun!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had a fun time thus afternoon with the GKs. Alexandra and I coloured for a while. I think Jackson has the makings of a chef. He really likes to help in the kitchen. Alexandra wore the tutu I had just mended as a wig, after we had finished colouring.
> 
> Sue


Such fun for you, Sue, and great photos!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> What my needles have been busy with: cabled, hooded cowl, Uhura and Catch A Star.
> 
> Catch A Star is only the start as I got lured into casting on Uhura and the cabled cowl is taking longer than I expected.
> 
> ...


Those are wonderful projects, Tricia!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--sounds like a great day with the GKs. Funny how the girls seem to like to play with things on their head like the pink tutu.

Tricia--your blues are great.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Had a fun time thus afternoon with the GKs. Alexandra and I coloured for a while. I think Jackson has the makings of a chef. He really likes to help in the kitchen. Alexandra wore the tutu I had just mended as a wig, after we had finished colouring.
> 
> Sue


What a special afternoon.  They do grow so quickly!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Not exactly in the blink of eye Jane. I found it a wonderful distraction from the news, because I was unfamiliar with the pattern I had to concentrate. I might add that nothing much got done around here and I was really grateful for the distraction. 😀💞


Two blinks?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I had a busy time colouring with my GD this afternoon. ... I should have a little knitting time in the evenings.


Glad you had time for colouring & knitting, Sue
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is making much more sense- the decreasing and YO's look right.


Good to hear.
Once the pattern is established, it is easier to see where things are going.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I have finally gotten past the frogging stage with my mits.. 'Catch a Falling Star'...


That's good to hear, Ronie.
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Had a fun time thus afternoon with the GKs...


Lovely pics, Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good to hear.
> Once the pattern is established, it is easier to see where things are going.


It certainly is!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Interesting hood, Tricia.
> Nice start on Uhura. What yarn is that? I like the colourway - reminds me of some Ice Yarn that I have.
> Well, Ros did it in the blink of eye, it would seem.
> I did mine over the course of a week - with other things on the go as well: one day on chart 1, 3 days on chart 2 & 3 days on chart 3.


The yarn is an Ice yarn, Color Magic.

I thought the hood was interesting. The designer, Rose Brown, has 2. They look alike but have different names. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-hood-neck-warmer


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My mood has improved greatly, since I 'bit the bullet' and ripped back. I agree about stocking stitch being easier to read!


Hope it works better this time. Glad your mood is better.

I think I frogged the start about 5 times. Not sure where my mind was but it wasn't working right or I was reading one thing and doing something else. It was easier and faster to frog and start over than tink back.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it is so much easier without the garter return!


Did I read wrong again? I have been doing a purl return except for thr 3 stitches on each edge and up center! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Did I read wrong again? I have been doing a purl return except for thr 3 stitches on each edge and up center! :shock:


Once you get to the border it is supposed to be a k return, purling only the 3 spine stitches, creating a garter edge- but it is very difficult to 'read' your stitches- so I have done the same as Ros and purled back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Hope it works better this time. Glad your mood is better.
> 
> I think I frogged the start about 5 times. Not sure where my mind was but it wasn't working right or I was reading one thing and doing something else. It was easier and faster to frog and start over than tink back.


Uhura has been causing a few headaches!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Ros I am so happy that the girls are safe!! that is a great relief for you
> 
> Oh my all this frogging and tinking... the pond seems very full tonight  I have finally gotten past the frogging stage with my mits.. 'Catch a Falling Star' they are very pretty and I think I have one more repeat in section 2 then on to the rest of it.. I am doing one section at a time on both mits so they are the same size.. I tried 2 at a time but the moving of stitches got me all mixed up.. so its both at the same time only one at a time.. LOL how is that for confusing
> 
> Have a great evening all  and I hope tomorrow brings great progress on all of your projects


Makes sense to me. That is the way I started mine.  I must be on a blue kick. Catch a Falling Star is a light blue to lavender blend. I've ony done section 1. Need to read section 2 again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> The yarn is an Ice yarn, Color Magic.


I have something similar called Magic Light - waiting for the right project.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Did I read wrong again? I have been doing a purl return except for thr 3 stitches on each edge and up center! :shock:


The body is done in stocking stitch - you haven't read anything wrong.
The border is done in garter stitch but I opted to keep it in stocking stitch.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tricia ..nice cowl pattern and the Uhura is looking good in that yarn .
Sue...entertaining the GKs is keeping you busy .Lovely pics .
Tanya ...I get what you say about correcting mistakes .Sounds like a plan .
Julie ...I think what you did was the best move in the end .More satisfying to be correct .Must have been playing on your mind .
My falling star mitts are still on hold .Some brighter days may help .Rain is a strong feature here .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tricia ..nice cowl pattern and the Uhura is looking good in that yarn .
> Sue...entertaining the GKs is keeping you busy .Lovely pics .
> Tanya ...I get what you say about correcting mistakes .Sounds like a plan .
> Julie ...I think what you did was the best move in the end .More satisfying to be correct .Must have been playing on your mind .
> My falling star mitts are still on hold .Some brighter days may help .Rain is a strong feature here .


It was a lot to undo- I am still not back to where I was, but you are right, it was getting to me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Norma, it was housework that tripped me up yesterday. I did not even want to attempt this one while watching TV, lol.
> 
> I was weak today and bought a ball of Cascade Forest Hills lace weight yarn in RED.  I went to my LYS to look for something for an upcoming swap and succumbed. Fortunately I have plenty of patterns to choose from.


It was the TV that did for me so I put CDs on yesterday and made progress. Enjoy your yarn :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I had a busy time colouring with my GD this afternoon. I am sure we will have some more fun times this week. Sue


Have a great time with her. They grow up so fast.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia your work is lovely. Your remnant cowl is going to be great!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is making much more sense- the decreasing and YO's look right.


Sorted :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Had a fun time thus afternoon with the GKs. Alexandra and I coloured for a while. I think Jackson has the makings of a chef. He really likes to help in the kitchen. Alexandra wore the tutu I had just mended as a wig, after we had finished colouring.
> 
> Sue


They are lovely to see :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lovely purple Uhura, Melanie. I really like how it looks in the lace weight.

Ah yes, a blessing before steeking sounds like the right way to go! Maybe we can come up with one.  

Oh so glad all your family are safe Ros! What a relief. It will be good for you to see them all and hear their stories!

Oh no Julie. Having to go backwards does put one in a yukky mood! I had to redo my second mitt last night from the beginning and felt the same way. 

78


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Blessing--akin to telling a dancer to break a leg, maybe we say "go drop a stitch!)


----------



## MMario (Jun 24, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Uhura has been causing a few headaches!


I've been trying to follow along but you guys are chatty! If anyone has questions for me you better PM me as you racked up over 40 pages over the weekend.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

LOL MMario, yes we are a chatty group. I think our biggest problem so far has been inattention to our knitting. Thanks for checking in on us.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like a great visit Sue. So nice to be able to spend happy time with the grands.

Caryn, is there a patron saint of steeking?

Funny side note to my flight on Saturday; my Fitbit thinks I did some major steps, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sorted :thumbup:


That is good!

I am using the chart for the edging now, still not quite right, but easier to get it looking closer to the design, despite my mistakes/design elements.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Lovely purple Uhura, Melanie. I really like how it looks in the lace weight.
> 
> Ah yes, a blessing before steeking sounds like the right way to go! Maybe we can come up with one.
> 
> ...


I unpicked (tinked) a row and a half after that as well, but I'm on the chart now and finding it very helpful. 
So sorry about the mitt!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MMario said:


> I've been trying to follow along but you guys are chatty! If anyone has questions for me you better PM me as you racked up over 40 pages over the weekend.


We always do rack up the pages, MMario! I am using the chart for the edging now, and finding it a huge step in the right direction!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Mario--Lace Party is really that--an ongoing party of people who gather around knitting. As at every party, people's talk is all over the place as we share our lives as well as our knitting. No doubt a bit confusing for a new comer.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Looks like a great visit Sue. So nice to be able to spend happy time with the grands.
> 
> Caryn, is there a patron saint of steeking?
> 
> Funny side note to my flight on Saturday; my Fitbit thinks I did some major steps, lol.


My, but you have long legs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> My, but you have long legs!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good!
> 
> I am using the chart for the edging now, still not quite right, but easier to get it looking closer to the design, despite my mistakes/design elements.


That is good :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Yes, I certainly did. Thank you so much. I want to wait to make it or it will just end up another on the endless succession of WIPs list!


I understand. I am into triple digits with my WIP list. :roll:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MMario said:


> I've been trying to follow along but you guys are chatty! If anyone has questions for me you better PM me as you racked up over 40 pages over the weekend.


Most of us have been here for quite some time now and have gotten to know each other pretty well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is good :thumbup:


It feels a lot better! Thanks, Norma!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Had a fun time thus afternoon with the GKs. Alexandra and I coloured for a while. I think Jackson has the makings of a chef. He really likes to help in the kitchen. Alexandra wore the tutu I had just mended as a wig, after we had finished colouring.
> 
> Sue


I LOVE the wig! :lol:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/

I just checked in on Lake Superior. If you are curious about "sea smoke", you could see it this morning if you look very closely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> http://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/
> 
> I just checked in on Lake Superior. If you are curious about "sea smoke", you could see it this morning if you look very closely.


Golly! I see what you mean, Toni!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> http://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/
> 
> I just checked in on Lake Superior. If you are curious about "sea smoke", you could see it this morning if you look very closely.


BRRRRRRR!!!!!! The sea smoke is a cool effect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For the child in us all, still!

http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf

It is especially good when you play with it with the cursor.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds good to me.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Blessing--akin to telling a dancer to break a leg, maybe we say "go drop a stitch!)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie.

If there isn't a patron saint there should be. The Norwegian cardigan I made, languished for many years before I did the steeking . I did not trust using my sewing machine but did it all by hand, sewing several times before I did the cut, and then praying, crossing my fingers and toes, that it would be ok. It was, and I was very happy with the finished cardi. Then my daughter wanted me to knit her one, but I said no. That was several years ago, but I might knit another someday. It was probably something I should not have been so apprehensive about doing.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Looks like a great visit Sue. So nice to be able to spend happy time with the grands.
> 
> Caryn, is there a patron saint of steeking?
> 
> Funny side note to my flight on Saturday; my Fitbit thinks I did some major steps, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Melanie.
> 
> If there isn't a patron saint there should be. The Norwegian cardigan I made, languished for many years before I did the steeking . I did not trust using my sewing machine but did it all by hand, sewing several times before I did the cut, and then praying, crossing my fingers and toes, that it would be ok. It was, and I was very happy with the finished cardi. Then my daughter wanted me to knit her one, but I said no. That was several years ago, but I might knit another someday. It was probably something I should not have been so apprehensive about doing.
> 
> Sue


Knitters have been steeking for centuries so we *know* it works. Still scary though. Glad your foray worked


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue how adorable!! the tu tu looks like modern day hair  How much fun is it having them help in the kitchen.. that seem to be where all the great memories are made ... I have a question though.. what are those oval shaped items on the cookie sheet?? they look like red potatoes but that would be a lot of potatoes!!!  Continue to enjoy them.. they are only small for a short time


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Hope it works better this time. Glad your mood is better.
> 
> I think I frogged the start about 5 times. Not sure where my mind was but it wasn't working right or I was reading one thing and doing something else. It was easier and faster to frog and start over than tink back.


that is just what I did with my mits..  even after I knew better I still turned a star stitch into a increase stitch.. a frogging away I went.. LOL now I am in a better place... (in my mind) LOL and it works if done just as Elizabeth had written it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Looks like a great visit Sue. So nice to be able to spend happy time with the grands.
> 
> Caryn, is there a patron saint of steeking?
> 
> Funny side note to my flight on Saturday; my Fitbit thinks I did some major steps, lol.


LOL or your so excited to get to the Plane/Helicopter that you didn't realize how far it was parked


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MMario said:


> I've been trying to follow along but you guys are chatty! If anyone has questions for me you better PM me as you racked up over 40 pages over the weekend.


We are a chatty bunch.. it is how we have so much fun in here..  it does leave very little time for the Main forum... I think there have been some real beauties being shared... and so far as I can see there has been no issue with your pattern.. it is really a beautiful shawl..


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Opinions please .My yarn will last to finish with row 115 and enough to cast off .This leaves 8 rows short making the difference of about an inch .Should I send for another ball (not sure if they will still have the dye lot ) or call it a day and finish ? I do have some white in the same ply but this is wool and the white is not .
I know you will tell me the best thing to do .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Opinions please .My yarn will last to finish with row 115 and enough to cast off .This leaves 8 rows short making the difference of about an inch .Should I send for another ball (not sure if they will still have the dye lot ) or call it a day and finish ? I do have some white in the same ply but this is wool and the white is not .
> I know you will tell me the best thing to do .


I would trust Ros' and Jane's opinion on this, Ann, I don't feel I can make a wise comment- I have not got that far into the edging, this time round.

By the way *Ronie* are you saying the amount of ripping out going on is all our own fault?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I understand. I am into triple digits with my WIP list. :roll:


Yikes!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> BRRRRRRR!!!!!! The sea smoke is a cool effect.


Ditto!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

that is fun Julie!! such pretty colors too 

I have today off with hubby at work.. I have great plans to get a lot done!!! we will see  I had thought I would get up early to get a nice start on it this morning.. but oh my gosh it is dark out there.. I thought it was the middle of the night and it was already 7am  so much for early but I still have plenty of time.. 

I went through all my crochet magazines for a motif pattern that had a chart with it.. I think I will play with that a little and see how it works.. I tried Tunsian Crochet and will have to watch a few videos to see how it is done.. I have a pattern for a beach ball throw that would be nice.. I just have so much Afghan yarn that I want out of my stash! the hard part if finding the right pattern.. the fish puttered out... they were to small and I would have to make way to many of them.. I think they will become a pillow!! LOL

I am almost to the lace part with my shawl.. it has taken way to long to get to this point...  so the plan is.. get the house all cleaned up.. get dinner planned and ready so I can knit or crochet all afternoon .. we are stormy and dark out there so no reason to feel guilty about it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would trust Ros' and Jane's opinion on this, Ann, I don't feel I can make a wise comment- I have not got that far into the edging, this time round.
> 
> By the way *Ronie* are you saying the amount of ripping out going on is all our own fault?


I was saying it was not the fault of the design or pattern


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is good, isn't it!



Ronie said:


> that is fun Julie!! such pretty colors too
> 
> I have today off with hubby at work.. I have great plans to get a lot done!!! we will see  I had thought I would get up early to get a nice start on it this morning.. but oh my gosh it is dark out there.. I thought it was the middle of the night and it was already 7am  so much for early but I still have plenty of time..
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I was saying it was not the fault of the design or pattern


groan- so you are saying the problems are all me :-( :-( :-(


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> LOL or your so excited to get to the Plane/Helicopter that you didn't realize how far it was parked


LOL, We use a tug to get it to the flightline so minimal walking  The helicopter vibrates (normal, like a motorcycle vibrates) so as I was flying around my Fitbit thought I was walking around, a lot of walking around, lol.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are tomatoes. Michael was making tomato basil soup from scratch. It was going to be for dinner last night, but it was getting late so we will have it for dinner tonight. My SIL really enjoys cooking.

Sue



Ronie said:


> Sue how adorable!! the tu tu looks like modern day hair  How much fun is it having them help in the kitchen.. that seem to be where all the great memories are made ... I have a question though.. what are those oval shaped items on the cookie sheet?? they look like red potatoes but that would be a lot of potatoes!!!  Continue to enjoy them.. they are only small for a short time


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Opinions please .My yarn will last to finish with row 115 and enough to cast off .This leaves 8 rows short making the difference of about an inch .Should I send for another ball (not sure if they will still have the dye lot ) or call it a day and finish ? I do have some white in the same ply but this is wool and the white is not .
> I know you will tell me the best thing to do .


I don't think there is a right answer tot his dilemma. It totally depends on you and your sensibilities. My puristic sense would be to want a matching yarn fiber. However, a contrasting color might work if that is what you have on hand. However, using the white would be be fine if it feels good to the touch with the rest of the shawl. You don't say what the white yarn is. I would not like to use a cotton with the wool but a wool blend could work. And if an acrylic, it would depend on the look and feel of it relative to the wool.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Those are tomatoes. Michael was making tomato basil soup from scratch. It was going to be for dinner last night, but it was getting late so we will have it for dinner tonight. My SIL really enjoys cooking.
> 
> Sue


Isn't it nice to have guests who come to cook!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> LOL, We use a tug to get it to the flightline so minimal walking  The helicopter vibrates (normal, like a motorcycle vibrates) so as I was flying around my Fitbit thought I was walking around, a lot of walking around, lol.


lol, :-( :-( :-( , but not many calories being chewed up!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> http://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/
> 
> I just checked in on Lake Superior. If you are curious about "sea smoke", you could see it this morning if you look very closely.


Oh! You definitely can!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Funny side note to my flight on Saturday; my Fitbit thinks I did some major steps, lol.
> LOL, We use a tug to get it to the flightline so minimal walking The helicopter vibrates (normal, like a motorcycle vibrates) so as I was flying around my Fitbit thought I was walking around, a lot of walking around, lol.


Considering how you move the controls on the aircraft...do tell! I don't have any flight training...but I have watched Airwolf and a few other semi-military based aircraft shows.

How many extra? <<<<G>>>>



britgirl said:


> Those are tomatoes. Michael was making tomato basil soup from scratch. It was going to be for dinner last night, but it was getting late so we will have it for dinner tonight. My SIL really enjoys cooking.





Ronie said:


> Sue how adorable!! the tu tu looks like modern day hair How much fun is it having them help in the kitchen.. that seem to be where all the great memories are made ... I have a question though.. what are those oval shaped items on the cookie sheet?? they look like red potatoes but that would be a lot of potatoes!!! Continue to enjoy them.. they are only small for a short time


I knew the red objects immediately as Roma Tomatoes. Fresh rinsed?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MMario said:


> I've been trying to follow along but you guys are chatty! If anyone has questions for me you better PM me as you racked up over 40 pages over the weekend.


Thank you for checking in on us.
A few people have been wading in the frog pond but, as Melanie said, the issue is probably more related to needing to pay closer attention.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for checking in on us.
> A few people have been wading in the frog pond but, as Melanie said, the issue is probably more related to needing to pay closer attention.


AND making sure your eyes aren't trying to cross! I'm doing the tatting now without having to look except to create the picots and the closing of sections. :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Adding my two interesting patterns I got from perusing the sections I read:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/treasured-heirloom-baby-blanket
This one converts to either of the following:
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90485.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/90485.pdf
(4 page --> 95.3KB on a MS Windows computer)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiina-lilleaed
(jscaplen...this one failed the first download attempt...English download?)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Sorry you had to tink. Hopefully the next time will work out ok.
> 
> I am sure Hector was having a great time even if you finished up with extra work.
> 
> ...


Do you think your gd could have a word with my gs. Colouring in sounds like a lovely peaceful thing to do - as opposed to bouncing on Nanny or insisting I need to do the full soft play course too. 
I bet you are having "livelier" moments too. :mrgreen:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is making much more sense- the decreasing and YO's look right.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had a fun time thus afternoon with the GKs. Alexandra and I coloured for a while. I think Jackson has the makings of a chef. He really likes to help in the kitchen. Alexandra wore the tutu I had just mended as a wig, after we had finished colouring.
> 
> Sue


Great pics, Sue. Lovely gks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> My, but you have long legs!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> For the child in us all, still!...


Nice - thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Opinions please .My yarn will last to finish with row 115 and enough to cast off .This leaves 8 rows short making the difference of about an inch .Should I send for another ball (not sure if they will still have the dye lot ) or call it a day and finish ? I do have some white in the same ply but this is wool and the white is not ...


I don't know about mixing the two yarns - I don't think that I would.
If you stop at row 115, you'll still have a nice edge on the border.
How long would it take to get another skein - dye lot issue aside? 
Personally, I would opt for the extra skein - if it doesn't take too long to get it. I know that you have commented on things arriving pretty quickly from some suppliers. If it isn't one of those suppliers, I would probably BO.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... the fish puttered out... they were to small and I would have to make way to many of them.. I think they will become a pillow!! LOL...


What if you used them in the centre & worked something else around them?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> AND making sure your eyes aren't trying to cross! I'm doing the tatting now without having to look except to create the picots and the closing of sections. :thumbup:


I think tatting with that fine thread & crossed eyes probably go hand in hand!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...tiina-lilleaed
> (jscaplen...this one failed the first download attempt...English download?)


I'll send it on to you.
I already had it in my downloads but not the English version which I see was posted a bit later. Thanks


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Her brother is really energetic. I am watching him in the mornings whilst she is in preschool, and he really keeps me on my toes. Now they are down for afternoon nap, I feel like I need one too, although this could be my knitting time.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Do you think your gd could have a word with my gs. Colouring in sounds like a lovely peaceful thing to do - as opposed to bouncing on Nanny or insisting I need to do the full soft play course too.
> I bet you are having "livelier" moments too. :mrgreen:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think covered with olive oil ready for roasting.

Sue 


kaixixang said:


> I knew the red objects immediately as Roma Tomatoes. Fresh rinsed?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Another ball ordered and will prob.be here Wed .couldn't resist another ball of yarn and extra needles ! I need saving from myself ! 
Two exhausted GM s Linda and Sue but very pleasurable I'm sure .
The sea fog was evident Roni .


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I have something similar called Magic Light - waiting for the right project.


Magic light is right. My memory is not working. I have another selection that has a sparkle thread in a different colorway. Think I mixed the names. This is a muted, country like colorway. A friend and I combined orders about a year ago. I think it works best in a scarf where the width is narrow so the color changes are more gradual.

Think I had chart 2 figured out. In is 1/4 on the shawl and the k2tog is skp reading back on the 2nd quarter. Chart is repeated 4 times per row reading right to left, left to right, right to left, left to right.

It looks like there are symbols in the checkerboard column but the written instructions don't show it (so far .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Another ball ordered and will prob.be here Wed .couldn't resist another ball of yarn and extra needles ! I need saving from myself ! ...


Sorry - but you will get no help in that department here.
;-)


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> The body is done in stocking stitch - you haven't read anything wrong.
> The border is done in garter stitch but I opted to keep it in stocking stitch.


Whew. Maybe there is hope for me yet. I think the garter edge will help keep it from rolling and adds texture.

I better put in a lifeline. Chart 2 looks tricky; lots of yo, k2tog, skp. Being 1/4 of the pattern and the slant change makes it easy for me to make a mistake.

I read something about A is a double decrease but haven't seen it yet. Time to get a different magnifying glass.

Looks like row 58 is missing in the written OR my printer dropped the row.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Magic light ... I think it works best in a scarf where the width is narrow so the color changes are more gradual.


I think that you are right on that. However, I will be very interested in seeing how the colours play out in yours.


> Think I had chart 2 figured out. In is 1/4 on the shawl and the k2tog is skp reading back on the 2nd quarter. Chart is repeated 4 times per row reading right to left, left to right, right to left, left to right.


Yes - that is right.


> It looks like there are symbols in the checkerboard column but the written instructions don't show it (so far .


It is hard to pick them out - only 4 rows affected. An exerpt from my notes on page 1:
_ On the RS, the central column is worked as a single knit stitch, except for rows 68 & 78 where it is a YO & rows 62 & 92 where it is A = S2KP (explained on page 2.)
In rows 68 & 70, remember to follow the YO in the central column by SKP. This is not shown in the chart._


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I think the garter edge will help keep it from rolling and adds texture.


I was referring to the bottom border not the 3-stitch edging down the sides.


> I better put in a lifeline. Chart 2 looks tricky; lots of yo, k2tog, skp. Being 1/4 of the pattern and the slant change makes it easy for me to make a mistake.


They are mostly the same stitch as you move in one direction - except for a few close to the centre stitch. (rows 58, 60, 88 & 90) 
I coloured in the K2tog blue & the SKP in pink. I just had to remember to reverse them going from L-R.


> I read something about A is a double decrease but haven't seen it yet. Time to get a different magnifying glass.


Those symbols are very hard to see in the cross-hatch. Only two A stitches in Chart 2 - rows 62 & 92.


> Looks like row 58 is missing in the written OR my printer dropped the row.


The even rows are not shown.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Magic light is right. My memory is not working. I have another selection that has a sparkle thread in a different colorway. Think I mixed the names. This is a muted, country like colorway. A friend and I combined orders about a year ago. I think it works best in a scarf where the width is narrow so the color changes are more gradual.
> 
> Think I had chart 2 figured out. In is 1/4 on the shawl and the k2tog is skp reading back on the 2nd quarter. Chart is repeated 4 times per row reading right to left, left to right, right to left, left to right.
> 
> It looks like there are symbols in the checkerboard column but the written instructions don't show it (so far .


ref: your comment Tricia, I have decided to post here, a snippet from Facebook, via my friend Ruth in Glasgow (UK) (NOT Canada):


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a lot to undo- I am still not back to where I was, but you are right, it was getting to me.


Those errors get to me too. I can still remember mom ripping out my work when I made a mistake and as I got older and better she made me rip them out. It was the only way she knew to make corrections. And later when I did knitting in 4-H ripping back was the only way taught by our instructor.

I have pulled the needles ripped several inches then undoing a stitch at a time eased the needles back in. Other times just rip it all out and start over so the tension is better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is hard to pick them out - only 4 rows affected. An exerpt from my notes on page 1:
> _ On the RS, the central column is worked as a single knit stitch, except for rows 68 & 78 where it is a YO & rows 62 & 92 where it is A = S2KP (explained on page 2.)
> In rows 68 & 70, remember to follow the YO in the central column by SKP. This is not shown in the chart._


It occurs to me, Jane, that an occasional stitch count for the row, would be helpful. I have had to use a lot of ingenuity in places 'finding' exta stitches, or 'losing' excess ones. I am concentrating on getting the YO's correct.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Those errors get to me too. I can still remember mom ripping out my work when I made a mistake and as I got older and better she made me rip them out. It was the only way she knew to make corrections. And later when I did knitting in 4-H ripping back was the only way taught by our instructor.
> 
> I have pulled the needles ripped several inches then undoing a stitch at a time eased the needles back in. Other times just rip it all out and start over so the tension is better.


I ripped back to the row k5,YO,k5, because it was easy to pick that back up- I am using my new Knitpicks Interchangeables, that were a kind gift from a friend in Utah, I found the point sharp enough to work the stitch back onto the needle without any hassles of having to go down a needle size or two as I have often had to in the past.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Another ball ordered and will prob.be here Wed .couldn't resist another ball of yarn and extra needles ! I need saving from myself !
> ....


Sorry Ann. I tried but to no avail.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane said it best, Ann. You won't get any help from here when trying to have self-control while purchasing yarn and needles. You just might need "it" someday, or to get free shipping.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...a snippet from Facebook...


I am quite clever then!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am quite clever then!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It occurs to me, Jane, that an occasional stitch count for the row, would be helpful. ...


As I knit, I frequently check that the count is as it should be according to the establish increase scheme. I did post the # of stitches at the end of each chart but not for rows in between.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> ref: your comment Tricia, I have decided to post here, a snippet from Facebook, via my friend Ruth in Glasgow (UK) (NOT Canada):


Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Valentine Mittens by Milla H.
http://kotikuusenalla.blogspot.fi/2016/01/ystavan-lapaset-ohje.html
(English version available - scroll down)

Le col précieux by Isabelle Allard
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/le-col-precieux

Taivas by Jasmin Räsänen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/taivas
In Finnish but there are charts.

Easy Staghorns Cowl by Katherine Hull
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-staghorns-cowl

Henrietta Road Shawl by Laura Miller
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henrietta-road-shawl

Delysia Cowl by Chez Designs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/delysia-cowl


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> As I knit, I frequently check that the count is as it should be according to the establish increase scheme. I did post the # of stitches at the end of each chart but not for rows in between.


Oh, I did not see that having only used the chart for the edging! Sorry.

Edit: you have to be a much more skilled mathematician than I am!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That kaleidoscope was fascinating, Julie. There were a lot of fun color combinations going through it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> It is hard to pick them out - only 4 rows affected. An exerpt from my notes on page 1:
> _ On the RS, the central column is worked as a single knit stitch, except for rows 68 & 78 where it is a YO & rows 62 & 92 where it is A = S2KP (explained on page 2.)
> In rows 68 & 70, remember to follow the YO in the central column by SKP. This is not shown in the chart._


So this is the center of each half not the center of the total shawl. I did not understand that when reading originally. Think I have too many projects!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That kaleidoscope was fascinating, Julie. There were a lot of fun color combinations going through it.


Thanks Toni!
I really liked how you could shift the colour balance with the cursor, too!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> The even rows are not shown.


But are written and I use the written to double check what I think is in the chart. 58 of the written.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> So this is the center of each half not the center of the total shawl. I did not understand that when reading originally. Think I have too many projects!


I have evidently done half a shawl too- not the full width, but I think it would have been gi-enormous in DK!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> ref: your comment Tricia, I have decided to post here, a snippet from Facebook, via my friend Ruth in Glasgow (UK) (NOT Canada):


That's my theory and I am sticking to it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> That's my theory and I am sticking to it.


lol, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It occurs to me, Jane, that an occasional stitch count for the row, would be helpful. I have had to use a lot of ingenuity in places 'finding' exta stitches, or 'losing' excess ones. I am concentrating on getting the YO's correct.


I seem to lose one or gain one around the nupps. Hope the lost ones are not dropped and run later.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

By the same designer of the Valentine mittens:

http://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5HY0KRXanDkZHlCdUFBaVZCaUU/view?pref=2&pli=1


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I seem to lose one or gain one around the nupps. Hope the lost ones are not dropped and run later.


I hope not, too!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I am quite clever then!


Me too!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> So this is the center of each half not the center of the total shawl. I did not understand that when reading originally. Think I have too many projects!


That one detail threw me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Me too!


I think it goes for most of us, now-a-days!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> That one detail threw me too.


Glad we are not alone on that, Melanie.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> For the child in us all, still!
> 
> http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf
> 
> It is especially good when you play with it with the cursor.


This is bad, Julie. Bad, Bad, Bad! Do you know how much time I just spent on playing with this? WAAAYYYY more than I should have. This is just so cool! Love it! Of course, I have bookmarked it so I can play more later. _Inner kid super happy!_


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> and it works if done just as Elizabeth had written it


That's a first! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> This is bad, Julie. Bad, Bad, Bad! Do you know how much time I just spent on playing with this? WAAAYYYY more than I should have. This is just so cool! Love it! Of course, I have bookmarked it so I can play more later. _Inner kid super happy!_


lol! I am glad it hit the right chord, though Elizabeth! Stimulating for design ideas! (perhaps)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> So this is the center of each half not the center of the total shawl. I did not understand that when reading originally. Think I have too many projects!


I don't think it is due to the number of projects that you have on the go, Tricia. This one is laid out differently than other patterns that I have knit. The goal, I am sure, was to keep the chart as compact as possible - otherwise there would have been so many pieces for the 2nd section.
So yes, the crosshatched column on the left of chart 2 indicates halfway across *one wing*. But I thought that you had understood that based on a previous post.

You knit (R-L) over to that crosshatched column & (L-R) back again - which takes you to the middle of your stitches - the 3 stitch spine. Then you knit (R-L) over the chart & (L-R) back again for the left wing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> But are written and I use the written to double check what I think is in the chart. 58 of the written.


The only even rows shown in the written section of my copy are row 8 (which indicates how to proceed with the rest of the even rows) & rows 54, 98 & 128 which signal the end of their respective sections.

On the other hand, the chart only shows the even (i.e RS) rows.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> lol! I am glad it hit the right chord, though Elizabeth! Stimulating for design ideas! (perhaps)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I seem to lose one or gain one around the nupps. Hope the lost ones are not dropped and run later.


I think that doing the crochet hook method (& completing them on the RS) helps to avoid miscounting the stitches that you are working off. I find that I am less likely to have one slip off my needle, as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have evidently done half a shawl too- not the full width, but I think it would have been gi-enormous in DK!


I did try to explain this in the notes at the beginning.
Obviously, it wasn't as clear as I had hoped.

However, Julie, you used the written instructions so you should have knit the full sized shawl. At the end of the 2nd section, I had 271 stitches. At the end, I had 453.
How many do you have on the needles?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I don't think it is due to the number of projects that you have on the go, Tricia. This one is laid out differently than other patterns that I have knit. The goal, I am sure, was to keep the chart as compact as possible - otherwise there would have been so many pieces for the 2nd section.
> So yes, the crosshatched column on the left of chart 2 indicates halfway across *one wing*. But I thought that you had understood that based on a previous post.
> 
> You knit (R-L) over to that crosshatched column & (L-R) back again - which takes you to the middle of your stitches - the 3 stitch spine. Then you knit (R-L) over the chart & (L-R) back again for the left wing.


I managed completely to overlook that!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I forgot to mention that I have pinned out my shawl & I think that it will fit much bigger than I had originally imagined. It is 24" down the spine & 42" across the widest point (might not change much since I will steam it later when I have time.) Because of the crescent shape, this will give more coverage than a triangle.
I am very pleased with the look of the faux cable down the spine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I did try to explain this in the notes at the beginning.
> Obviously, it wasn't as clear as I had hoped.
> 
> However, Julie, you used the written instructions so you should have knit the full sized shawl. At the end of the 2nd section, I had 271 stitches. At the end, I had 453.
> How many do you have on the needles?


Golly, I'll have to grab my stitch markers for when I do the next return row. I just know it is working out a sensible size for a shoulder wrap.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I managed completely to overlook that!


But you followed the written instructions & the repeats were written out. You didn't overlook it since it only applied to the chart.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ref: your comment Tricia, I have decided to post here, a snippet from Facebook, via my friend Ruth in Glasgow (UK) (NOT Canada):


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Valentine Mittens by Milla H.
> http://kotikuusenalla.blogspot.fi/2016/01/ystavan-lapaset-ohje.html
> (English version available - scroll down)
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Thanks! Love the Henrietta Road Shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> But you followed the written instructions & the repeats were written out.


I am almost ready to start counting!

Edit, got an imminent join, that will slow me down a bit.

Next Edit, do I count 'in' or 'out' the edge stitches, and my spine? Sorry for the stupid question!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

MMario said:


> It should work fine in cotton - it isn't one of the type patterns that depends on the extra "stretch" of wool.
> MM


Well this particular cotton didn't do very well on the swatch test!! I guess the right yarn for Uhura will come my way eventually ... But it has been interesting reading about all the others! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

berigora said:


> Well this particular cotton didn't do very well on the swatch test!! I guess the right yarn for Uhura will come my way eventually ... But it has been interesting reading about all the others! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And it is good to have you with us!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia, that cowl is such a good idea. Bet that will keep you nice and warm. Your Uhura start is lovely. I like the way yarn colors are turning out. 

Julie, glad your decision to go back and fix things worked out for you. It is good for me to know about doing the edge in ss being easier than garter. I have started my second CAFS mitt again, this time it is working out correctly, so I am a happy camper too. But I am still only on row 78 of Uhura. 

Looks like great fun with the gks Sue. Love the tutu hat picture!

Melanie, I don't know of any patron saints of steeking, but I agree with Sue, there definitely should be one! We need all the help we can get!

Roni, hope you are having a productive knitting afternoon. 

Love that snippet from your friend Julie. I copied it and may post it on Facebook myself!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

berigora said:


> ... I guess the right yarn for Uhura will come my way eventually ...


I think that you could be very flexible in the yarn weight. Lace weight, for instance, would be very delicate but Julie's DK will be very serviceable. Lots of choice in between.


> But it has been interesting reading about all the others! :thumbup:


Before you start, be sure to read my notes on page 1 - the first 5 posts. Then refer to the notes on each section as you come to them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Blessing--akin to telling a dancer to break a leg, maybe we say "go drop a stitch!)


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> groan- so you are saying the problems are all me :-( :-( :-(


No I wasn't even thinking of what you were knitting.. when I said the pattern was well written


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Before you start, be sure to read my notes on page 1 - the first 5 posts. Then refer to the notes on each section as you come to them.


I did - and have copied all the bits and pieces onto a word document for later.

The only other yarn I have enough of at the moment is some ancient Twilley's "Magic" - see link: http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/twilleys-of-stamford-magic-2 Not an easy yarn to work with in the hot weather! I think it might be too "fluffy" for the Uhuru however.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> groan- so you are saying the problems are all me :-( :-( :-(


No I wasn't even thinking of what you were knitting.. when I said the pattern was well written  and that MMario didn't have enough time to read all our talk about it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What if you used them in the centre & worked something else around them?


That is a nice idea.. I would think making a block then applique would be the best way.. I am making some motifs now.. they can be done in one color and that would work.. then all those fishy's would have a home


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Her brother is really energetic. I am watching him in the mornings whilst she is in preschool, and he really keeps me on my toes. Now they are down for afternoon nap, I feel like I need one too, although this could be my knitting time.
> 
> Sue


I would take the nap - if only 15 minutes. Recoup your energy ready for the next onslaught.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> No I wasn't even thinking of what you were knitting.. when I said the pattern was well written


Ronie- don't take me too seriously!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ref: your comment Tricia, I have decided to post here, a snippet from Facebook, via my friend Ruth in Glasgow (UK) (NOT Canada):


That is great Julie!!! I love it...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is great Julie!!! I love it...


It is very comforting!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

berigora said:


> ...The only other yarn I have enough of ....


If you hang around here, we will help you remedy that condition.



> ...Twilley's "Magic" ... I think it might be too "fluffy" for the Uhuru however.


Yes - I think that it is too fluffy, too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ref: your comment Tricia, I have decided to post here, a snippet from Facebook, via my friend Ruth in Glasgow (UK) (NOT Canada):


 :thumbup: Love it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Jane said it best, Ann. You won't get any help from here when trying to have self-control while purchasing yarn and needles. You just might need "it" someday, or to get free shipping.


actually when she mentioned getting new yarn and needles.. I felt my heart race and tried to think frantically what size needles do I need and should I order some    I do need size US8 and US9... why???? because several years ago when I ordered my set I got one of each  I didn't realize it until nearly a year had passed and thought is silly to bother Knit Picks with it by then.. LOL a girl can never have too many needles right?? 

Ann I am glad you were able to find more yarn... and a little extra


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

berigora said:


> I did - and have copied all the bits and pieces onto a word document for later.
> 
> The only other yarn I have enough of at the moment is some ancient Twilley's "Magic" - see link: http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/twilleys-of-stamford-magic-2 Not an easy yarn to work with in the hot weather! I think it might be too "fluffy" for the Uhuru however.


What if you used a larger size needle with this yarn? It would be so soft and pretty, then the larger needle could open up the lace....just a thought...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... then all those fishy's would have a home


Giving them a home makes me think of creating an image: sky on top, with clouds & maybe the sun, then the beach, then the fish & the water.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I would take the nap - if only 15 minutes. Recoup your energy ready for the next onslaught.


The voice of experience!
;-)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> But you followed the written instructions & the repeats were written out. You didn't overlook it since it only applied to the chart.


OH I'm so glad your so smart.... my mind was racing thinking that Julie would have to start over!!! YAY it is all good Julie.. once you sort out where you are and where to go from there.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those Finnish mitten patterns are wonderful!!! More fun things to add to the To Do List.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Giving them a home makes me thing of creating an image: sky on top, with clouds & maybe the sun, then the beach, then the fish & the water.


I love it!!! Great idea, Jane. It sounds like Shirley's color class that we did last year.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I love it!!! Great idea, Jane. It sounds like Shirley's color class that we did last year.


Thanks - I wasn't here for the colour class. Maybe I wouldn't have such a fear of using colour if I had been.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

One sweater steeked, one to go!

I am so tempted to start the Uhura just to see what you are all talking about.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - I wasn't here for the colour class. Maybe I wouldn't have such a fear of using colour if I had been.


I think her notes are in the workshop section.  Just do lots of short rows and weave in your ends. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The voice of experience!
> ;-)


You are not wrong.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I sort of caved and started the Catch a Falling Star mitts. Made sure I was well past the thumb gusset on Anatolian first (12 rows left before the braid. I just felt the need to do something which moved quickly for while. Clue 1 complete on the first mitt and clue 2 started, but blocked out until clue 3 is released


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I followed the written up to chart 3 .Have nearly finished Row. 116 and have about 401 sts .Not too careful when counting .

Looking good Linda .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - I wasn't here for the colour class. Maybe I wouldn't have such a fear of using colour if I had been.


That whole lace party is still available with all the exercises that people tried. I felt I was seeing a lot of people opening up to color when we did it.

There were some good links to color charts that were shared. One resource was a site that created color palettes and was fun to play with as I recall.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> I followed the written up to chart 3 .Have nearly finished Row. 116 and have about 209 sts so nowhere near the number you mention Jane .
> Must have gone awry somewhere .
> Looking good Linda .


 :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Made a mistake and ammended previous post Jane .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I sort of caved and started the Catch a Falling Star mitts. Made sure I was well past the thumb gusset on Anatolian first (12 rows left before the braid. I just felt the need to do something which moved quickly for while. Clue 1 complete on the first mitt and clue 2 started, but blocked out until clue 3 is released


That looks great Linda. Nice break for you too.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

TLL said:


> What if you used a larger size needle with this yarn? It would be so soft and pretty, then the larger needle could open up the lace....just a thought...


Yes, I will do that, when it is a bit cooler ...  The yarn feels very warm, definitely a winter project.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I sort of caved and started the Catch a Falling Star mitts. Made sure I was well past the thumb gusset on Anatolian first (12 rows left before the braid. I just felt the need to do something which moved quickly for while. Clue 1 complete on the first mitt and clue 2 started, but blocked out until clue 3 is released


Pretty blue, Linda! :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

berigora said:


> I did - and have copied all the bits and pieces onto a word document for later.
> 
> The only other yarn I have enough of at the moment is some ancient Twilley's "Magic" - see link: http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/twilleys-of-stamford-magic-2 Not an easy yarn to work with in the hot weather! I think it might be too "fluffy" for the Uhuru however.


that yarn is very pretty!!! My eye's won't let me knit too terribly long on fine yarns like that but I can see how this would make into a beautiful shawl.. You can look through the finished project pages and see if someone used something similar


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Giving them a home makes me think of creating an image: sky on top, with clouds & maybe the sun, then the beach, then the fish & the water.


I do like that idea.. and actually I was going to knit up fish in those colors and do the beach scene made up with fish.. but that got a bit over my head.. If I could figure out Tusian Crochet I could easily make a beautiful back ground for them !!! I love brain storming  I just might have 2 different throws to make...  plus if they turn out gaudy and terrible.. I have 2 wiener dogs that love blankets


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> One sweater steeked, one to go!


Hurray!
Is the fear factor reduced?


> I am so tempted to start the Uhura just to see what you are all talking about.


I think that you should!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I think her notes are in the workshop section.  Just do lots of short rows and weave in your ends. :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> I followed the written up to chart 3 .Have nearly finished Row. 116 and have about 401 sts .Not too careful when counting ...


Yay for you, Ann!
:thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda that is very pretty.. I know my stars are not that nice.. I love the light blue too  I am up to the second clue on both of mine. I will get that done tomorrow. I got lots of house work done and lots of knitting done! Plus had several interactions with and about my Medical insurance.. there is really no fighting it.. we might save a few dollars here or there.. but mostly it is just a head ache.. for some reason the company my husband works for changes policy's all the time! 

Julie!! I knew it as all in good fun  .. sometimes reply's don't sound like my brain hears them LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I sort of caved and started the Catch a Falling Star mitts. ..


It looks great, Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...If I could figure out Tusian Crochet I could easily make a beautiful back ground for them !!!...


Tunisian isn't that difficult - at least not the basic notion. I haven't done it in years, though.
That Pax shawl that I posted a couple of days ago is probably more complicated, though.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Ronie said:


> that yarn is very pretty!!! My eye's won't let me knit too terribly long on fine yarns like that but I can see how this would make into a beautiful shawl.. You can look through the finished project pages and see if someone used something similar


I did, and there is a shawl pattern there  Very old yarn though, so I am not surprised there are so few projects. I have had it since at least 30 years :lol: :lol:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

TLL wrote:
One sweater steeked, one to go!

Jane wrote: "Hurray!
Is the fear factor reduced?"

Reduced is a good word. I'm not totally satisfied with the final look, so I am modifying this one a little.

TLL Quote:
"I am so tempted to start the Uhura just to see what you are all talking about."

Jane wrote: "I think that you should!"

You would!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> The only even rows shown in the written section of my copy are row 8 (which indicates how to proceed with the rest of the even rows) & rows 54, 98 & 128 which signal the end of their respective sections.
> 
> On the other hand, the chart only shows the even (i.e RS) rows.


I think I got the odd rows written, even rows chart jumbled. I think part of my problem was the change between chart 1 and 2. Just having trouble shifting gears.

Oh, another one to go with the memory storage. . .

I don't have a memory problem. I need a memory recall upgrade. I have so much to remember this earlier version cannot handle recall fast enough and it keeps dropping links.o


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I forgot to mention that I have pinned out my shawl & I think that it will fit much bigger than I had originally imagined. It is 24" down the spine & 42" across the widest point (might not change much since I will steam it later when I have time.) Because of the crescent shape, this will give more coverage than a triangle.
> I am very pleased with the look of the faux cable down the spine.


With a triangle I like a wingspan of 60 inches or more and a center of 20 inches or more. That will cover my arms and my tailbone. Wonder how this compares. My yarn is dk too and I am worrying about it being big enough. I can add extra rows if needed. Julie, what size needles are you using? I am using US 9 or 5.5 mm and wishing I had used a size larger.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Love it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> One sweater steeked, one to go!
> 
> I am so tempted to start the Uhura just to see what you are all talking about.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda that is very pretty.. I know my stars are not that nice.. I love the light blue too  I am up to the second clue on both of mine. I will get that done tomorrow. I got lots of house work done and lots of knitting done! Plus had several interactions with and about my Medical insurance.. there is really no fighting it.. we might save a few dollars here or there.. but mostly it is just a head ache.. for some reason the company my husband works for changes policy's all the time!
> 
> Julie!! I knew it as all in good fun  .. sometimes reply's don't sound like my brain hears them LOL


And it is easy to misinterpret, the typed word- you can't see the grin that goes with it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jane, I have 393 stitches, including the borders, so 384, and I've just completed what the chart claims is row 110, and then the return row. I have 13 repeats each side of the spine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> With a triangle I like a wingspan of 60 inches or more and a center of 20 inches or more. That will cover my arms and my tailbone. Wonder how this compares.


Have you done a crescent before? The fit is really nice. I find that you don't have to have it as big as a triangle would be & it stays put.


> My yarn is dk too and I am worrying about it being big enough.


It will be bigger than mine - which is heavy lace weight.


> I am using US 9 or 5.5 mm and wishing I had used a size larger.


You could move the needle size up. We flirted with this idea earlier on. I wouldn't move more than 0.5mm at a time though. Like 6mm for chart 2 & maybe 6.5 for chart 3 - if you felt it necessary. Chart 3 increases more rapidly than the other sections, though, so it is pretty full.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I think I got the odd rows written, even rows chart jumbled.


It would be better if they were numbered the same, I think. The chart could have started on row 7 instead of row 2.


> I don't have a memory problem. I need a memory recall upgrade. I have so much to remember this earlier version cannot handle recall fast enough and it keeps dropping links.


Oh, yeah! I've got dropped links all over the place!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jane, I have 393 stitches...


I think that you should have 399.
There are 26 reps (13 each side.) Row 110 has 15 stitches per rep. 15x26=390, plus the 9 stitches from the edges & the spine.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> One sweater steeked, one to go!
> 
> I am so tempted to start the Uhura just to see what you are all talking about.


Way to go! And I feel the same about the Uhura but if I did start it would be a killer for me with everything that I am trying to get done in my life right now.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Had a fun time thus afternoon with the GKs. Alexandra and I coloured for a while. I think Jackson has the makings of a chef. He really likes to help in the kitchen. Alexandra wore the tutu I had just mended as a wig, after we had finished colouring.
> 
> Sue


Your GKs are both cuties. My ggs is a doll also, but he's just about 1 1/2 yrs old, although Jackson doesn't look much older than that.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb wrote:"Another ball ordered and will prob.be here Wed .couldn't resist another ball of yarn and extra needles ! I need saving from myself !"

I was going to fast through the pages to see this, I think it's called yarnitis or knititis. I really don't know which but I do know that lots of us have it!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 wrote: "For the child in us all, still!

http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf

It is especially good when you play with it with the cursor."

This is just wonderful, both John and I have bookmarked it. You're right, there is an inner kid in all of us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that you should have 399.
> There are 26 reps (13 each side.) Row 110 has 15 stitches per rep. 15x26=390, plus the 9 stitches from the edges & the spine.


I'll do the next two rows, and count again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Lurker 2 wrote: "For the child in us all, still!
> 
> http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I posted it to Sam's Tea Party as well, one person had it blocked by her McAfee Anti virus. I've opened it several times now, without ill effect.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Linda, your CAFS looks great. I just may have to start mine instead of waiting until I get the Uhura finished.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> One sweater steeked, one to go!
> 
> I am so tempted to start the Uhura just to see what you are all talking about.


That's fantastic. Now I'm going to have to give it a try.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Oh, another one to go with the memory storage. . .
> 
> I don't have a memory problem. I need a memory recall upgrade. I have so much to remember this earlier version cannot handle recall fast enough and it keeps dropping links.o


You are just so funny, I have to remember that.

I am not reading any more. I have to knit at least a little before I go to bed.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I sort of caved and started the Catch a Falling Star mitts. Made sure I was well past the thumb gusset on Anatolian first (12 rows left before the braid. I just felt the need to do something which moved quickly for while. Clue 1 complete on the first mitt and clue 2 started, but blocked out until clue 3 is released


Looks good, Linda.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> One sweater steeked, one to go!
> 
> I am so tempted to start the Uhura just to see what you are all talking about.


Yay, Toni!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> That's fantastic. Now I'm going to have to give it a try.


You go, girl! The set-up is very painstakingly slow, but the extra head room will be well worth it, and it goes much more quickly when the set up is done. 

Thank you for your encouragement, everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pic of my Uhura blob & a close up of the beaded edging. I would probably do it differently if I were to do it again.
> I'll give specifics later & explain the new approach that I would use, too.
> The beads do make it hang nicely.


It's beautiful Jane. I love the colour and the beading!!! Looking forward to seeing it blocked. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It is really slow going. I so wish that I was knitting lace instead.


I'm looking forward to seeing Michael's scarf, I love the pattern. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I so liked the shawl pin that my daughter gave me for Christmas that I ordered one the beginning of the week that just came today.
> 
> Wonder if there is a snowflake shawl out there?
> 
> Sue


It's gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Of course, I did a search & among others found a snowflake scarf from Snowcatcher:
> http://www.snowcatcher.net/2012/01/snowflake-monday_30.html


That's really pretty Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Yes, she was bone on bone, Julie. She is up and starting to move around today. Physios have had her doing gentle exercises. She is very determined so she follow all instructions to the letter pain or not.


Ouch!!! I hope she recovers quickly Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Your Uhura looks beautiful. I love the color, one of my favorites.


Thank you Dodie, I need to block it now before Rachel flies home to Sydney on Sunday, she has put a claim on it for her daughter Siena. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello Ros! I see you are busy reading the posts! How is the family?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well thank goodness, I finished Michael's scarf.
> I have a few pics before it was blocked - not of very good quality, though. I am hoping to get a chance for a couple of pics tomorrow morning before we leave but this might be it.


It's gorgeous Jane, love the colour. Tango is as usual a beautiful model. I think he wants his own scarf. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I sort of caved and started the Catch a Falling Star mitts. Made sure I was well past the thumb gusset on Anatolian first (12 rows left before the braid. I just felt the need to do something which moved quickly for while. Clue 1 complete on the first mitt and clue 2 started, but blocked out until clue 3 is released


Very, very pretty!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> I followed the written up to chart 3 .Have nearly finished Row. 116 and have about 401 sts .Not too careful when counting .
> .


Very well done! I will finish chart 2 today


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello Ros! I see you are busy reading the posts! How is the family?


Hi Julie, I'm so far behind!!! I've had a dreadful 24 hours, I've had an awful time with lots of pain in my back. I've told it to b..... Off but it's not listening. 😡 Carmen, Rachel and Jackson stayed in Mandurah last night and they arrived here this morning. It's a good job because I would not have been very good company. I'm still in pain but not as bad as yesterday. Carmen and Rachel have gone out to lunch with my sister and I'm looking after Jackson. He's asleep now so I'm laying down and trying to catch up with LP. I will probably miss a few things, but I'm trying my best to catch up. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Jane. I love the colour and the beading!!! Looking forward to seeing it blocked. 💞


Thank you, Ros 
It is on the rack right now. I will steam it tomorrow - can't say morning - actually not tomorrow either because it is already tomorrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Jane, love the colour. Tango is as usual a beautiful model. I think he wants his own scarf. 💞


Thank you, again, Ros ;-)
Tango does look quite snug in it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I've had an awful time with lots of pain in my back...


That is all that stress haunting you!


> Carmen and Rachel have gone out to lunch with my sister and I'm looking after Jackson. ...


Sounds like a good compromise.
I hope that your back pain subsides soon & that you can enjoy playtime with our little man.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> It is on the rack right now. I will steam it tomorrow - can't say morning - actually not tomorrow either because it is already tomorrow.


You're welcome, it's very early in the morning for you, have you had any sleep??? I'm still trying to catch up, I think Michael has already left. I know you would have had a lovely time with him!! 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...it's very early in the morning for you, have you had any sleep???


It is 4:50 am - no sleep yet but I was late getting up.


> I think Michael has already left. I know you would have had a lovely time with him!!


Yes - he left Saturday & started back to class today. There is a hole...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds like a good compromise.
> I hope that your back pain subsides soon & that you can enjoy playtime with our little man.


I will still be playing with the little sweetheart whether my back hurts or not!!! He's such a cutie pie. I hadn't thought of the stress buildup. I generally find that like most Mums I cope with whatever is happening at the time and when it's all over I collapse in a heap. Of course it's stress!! Thank you Jane!!!💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Julie, I'm so far behind!!! I've had a dreadful 24 hours, I've had an awful time with lots of pain in my back. I've told it to b..... Off but it's not listening. 😡 Carmen, Rachel and Jackson stayed in Mandurah last night and they arrived here this morning. It's a good job because I would not have been very good company. I'm still in pain but not as bad as yesterday. Carmen and Rachel have gone out to lunch with my sister and I'm looking after Jackson. He's asleep now so I'm laying down and trying to catch up with LP. I will probably miss a few things, but I'm trying my best to catch up. 💞


I wonder if the cough has thrown something out- I am so sorry it is so bad- you are very good at catching up with all that goes on! Wishing that pain to disappear. Jackson no doubt is just as adorable asleep as awake!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - he left Saturday & started back to class today. There is a hole...


I'm sorry I know about that hole... We are here for you Jane. Not the same I know, but we are here!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, again, Ros ;-)
> Tango does look quite snug in it.


Did I comment on it twice??? Just shows I don't where I am up too!!! It's definitely worth commenting on twice!! Great job Jane, but hey what's new??? Tango always looks majestic in your beautiful creations. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if the cough has thrown something out- I am so sorry it is so bad- you are very good at catching up with all that goes on! Wishing that pain to disappear. Jackson no doubt is just as adorable asleep as awake!


It's not my spine it's more like the back of my left lung, it just hurts a lot!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We are running away this weekend. I will be gone from Sun to Tues. Looking forward to a change of pace.


I hope you had a great time away Bev. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's not my spine it's more like the back of my left lung, it just hurts a lot!!!💞


Please take care of yourself!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Ros, If I haven't mentioned it, your Uhura is lovely and the blue is one of my favorites, The cashmere will make it yummy.


Thank you Dodie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Please take care of yourself!


Thank you Julie, I will try my best. 💞
p59😀


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's not my spine it's more like the back of my left lung, it just hurts a lot!


Maybe Julie is right. That happened to me one time when I had a lingering cough. I pulled a muscle in my back but it was in the same spot as you describe.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> That looks great Linda. Nice break for you too.


Thanks, Caryn. This flows very nicely.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Pretty blue, Linda! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Pretty pattern, Elizabeth.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I do like that idea.. and actually I was going to knit up fish in those colors and do the beach scene made up with fish.. but that got a bit over my head.. If I could figure out Tusian Crochet I could easily make a beautiful back ground for them !!! I love brain storming  I just might have 2 different throws to make...  plus if they turn out gaudy and terrible.. I have 2 wiener dogs that love blankets


 :thumbup: go for it,Ronie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda that is very pretty.. I know my stars are not that nice.. I love the light blue too  I am up to the second clue on both of mine. I will get that done tomorrow. I got lots of house work done and lots of knitting done! Plus had several interactions with and about my Medical insurance.. there is really no fighting it.. we might save a few dollars here or there.. but mostly it is just a head ache.. for some reason the company my husband works for changes policy's all the time!
> 
> Julie!! I knew it as all in good fun  .. sometimes reply's don't sound like my brain hears them LOL


Thank you, Ronie. IRL the colour is greeny blue - shade is seaspray and I think it looks neat because the yarn is 100% wool (merino). I'm glad you had a productive day.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It looks great, Linda


Thanks, Jane. They are really nice to knit.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> TLL wrote:
> One sweater steeked, one to go!
> 
> Jane wrote: "Hurray!
> ...


Great that you braved the steeking, Toni. I know what you mean about Uhura; I made a firm decision not to join in at this point but I so want to when I see everyone's progress.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Oh, another one to go with the memory storage. . .
> 
> I don't have a memory problem. I need a memory recall upgrade. I have so much to remember this earlier version cannot handle recall fast enough and it keeps dropping links.o


 :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

With your capability ,Linda ,I am sure you would do Uhura in no time .
Ronie ,I have a few cross stitch books so what chart do you want and I will look if I have it .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Woke up this a.m., yes way too early, and found this in my mail--nice bulky lace scarf:

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/01/11/lovely-leaf-lace-scarf-in-lanecardate-feltro/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lovely%20Leaf%20Lace%20Scarf%20in%20Feltro%20|%20T6&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's not my spine it's more like the back of my left lung, it just hurts a lot!!!💞


Try a good chiro adjustment or a deep massage too loosen up the soft tissues. I use low level laser which works like a charm for such spasms. I know you have some great homeopaths in your country. Epsom Salt baths and increased magnesium internally should also give good relief and breathe slow and deep into the pain. Back pain is a pain!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Linda, your CAFS looks great. I just may have to start mine instead of waiting until I get the Uhura finished.


Thank you, Dodie. I was going to wait - but I'm weak.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Looks good, Linda.


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Ouch!!! I hope she recovers quickly Linda. 💞


She is doing really well, thank you, Ros. She came out of hospital on Saturday and today I'm picking her up so she can shower at our house. She is not allowed to use her over the bath shower yet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Played around with this cast on yesterday and think many of you would like it. It is based on the long tail cast on with one difference. It alternates the typical knit CO with a long tail purl CO. Tried it and found it pretty easy to do.
The link for a visual tutorial is on this page:

http://knittingnuances.com/techniques/resilient-cast-on/index.html

You might also like exploring Knitting Nuances which has a number of interesting cast on techniques as well as other knitting techniques that are interesting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Very, very pretty!


Thank you, Norma - I have to say it has brought a smile to my face.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Julie, I'm so far behind!!! I've had a dreadful 24 hours, I've had an awful time with lots of pain in my back. I've told it to b..... Off but it's not listening. 😡 Carmen, Rachel and Jackson stayed in Mandurah last night and they arrived here this morning. It's a good job because I would not have been very good company. I'm still in pain but not as bad as yesterday. Carmen and Rachel have gone out to lunch with my sister and I'm looking after Jackson. He's asleep now so I'm laying down and trying to catch up with LP. I will probably miss a few things, but I'm trying my best to catch up. 💞


Sorry to hear about your back, Ros. Do you think it has something to do with all the stress and tension you have been under? Perhaps you could do with a nice relaxing massage.

Eta: just seen that Jane is thinking along the same lines.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Played around with this cast on yesterday and think many of you would like it. It is based on the long tail cast on with one difference. It alternates the typical knit CO with a long tail purl CO. Tried it and found it pretty easy to do.
> The link for a visual tutorial is on this page:
> 
> http://knittingnuances.com/techniques/resilient-cast-on/index.html
> ...


That looks really interesting, Tanya. It would make a nice cast on for mitts and socks or a bottom up sweater. Thanks for the link.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That looks really interesting, Tanya. It would make a nice cast on for mitts and socks or a bottom up sweater. Thanks for the link.


It its very stretchy


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't know how practical this pattern is but is sure is a beauty

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/clothing/temptation-poncho-and-hat-set/170636


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thinking of you Toni with this little ditty. The neck opening pattern may be useful for future baby sweaters

http://www.bhg.com/crafts/knitting/kidswear/striped-knitted-baby-set/


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Pretty pattern, Elizabeth.


I'm so glad you like it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am sorry you have had such bad back pain. I am pleased that you are slightly better so you can enjoy your visitors.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on the steeking success Toni!

Nice blue and love the bead choice Linda.

Almost there on Uhura Ann 

Lol Ronie - gaudy = dog blanket 

I completely understand about the memory recall problem Tricia. My brain is full of things I once knew and still know I knew, lol.

Priorities Dodie, knit away 

Not much done on Uhura yesterday, up to row 59. But I did work some on the Scoreboard cowl while watching TV. I am only three games behind now.

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I think I got the odd rows written, even rows chart jumbled. I think part of my problem was the change between chart 1 and 2. Just having trouble shifting gears.
> 
> Oh, another one to go with the memory storage. . .
> 
> I don't have a memory problem. I need a memory recall upgrade. I have so much to remember this earlier version cannot handle recall fast enough and it keeps dropping links.o


I love this!!! with this and Julie's snippit we are covered....


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it is easy to misinterpret, the typed word- you can't see the grin that goes with it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - he left Saturday & started back to class today. There is a hole...


((((((hugs))))))) I know the feeling... it is great he came to visit though and you know there will be more visits


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> With your capability ,Linda ,I am sure you would do Uhura in no time .
> Ronie ,I have a few cross stitch books so what chart do you want and I will look if I have it .


I am sure it is Karen that is looking for things like this .. I'm not remembering looking for a chart .. Karen is aka Kaixixang


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros I think the ladies are right.. all that coughing could of pulled a muscle or a rib... if it continues please see a Dr. it could be an infection and that needs treated!!! 

I am up early this morning.. it is still storming and the house is clean  I get to play today... YAY!! I have a few good movies recorded and plan on hunkering down to watch at least one  and get caught up on all my knitting!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I know what you mean about Uhura; I made a firm decision not to join in at this point but I so want to when I see everyone's progress.


I know that there have been some issues but it really is a very quick knit.
I hope to get some pics this afternoon but the way my day is going the light will be gone before I have the time to get out.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Great news about the steeking Toni. Sounds like it all stayed together at least and you got some experience for the next one. 

Julie, I can't open that kaleidoscope link on my iPad. I haven't tried on my computer yet. I will try later, as it does sound like fun. 

Ros,I do hope your back pain eases. Sounds like a good massage to ease all that tension is definitely needed. 

Linda, my yarn is all wool too, but the stars are much looser than yours. I still like how it looks though. Picture below. 

Tanya, thanks for the link for the cast on. I saved it. Always good to have lots of choices. 

I'm on row 85, chart 2 of Uhura. Also got clue 1 of 2nd mitt done and stating on clue 2. Still need to cast on Jan. Pattern for 2016 scarf now that I have beads. So much to do, so little time.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb said:


> Ronie ,I have a few cross stitch books so what chart do you want and I will look if I have it.





Ronie said:


> I am sure it is Karen that is looking for things like this .. I'm not remembering looking for a chart .. Karen is aka Kaixixang


If it is lettering...I can work my own Old English, etc. It just takes awhile. But, if anyone needs the lettering...I can work a graph and all y'all can work with purl on the darkened sections, all blank squares will be knit. Work with Baby sweater initials?

I have http://www.pic2pat.com/ for drafting my from-real-life photos as it's a free online service. Which chart was being referred to??

It is COOOLD out there and white! I'm not sticking my nose out there longer than to correct the door screen!! Less than 20 to 30 degrees Fahrenheit and this lady isn't about to stick a finger outside!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ((((((hugs))))))) I know the feeling... it is great he came to visit though and you know there will be more visits


Thanks, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Linda, my yarn is all wool too, but the stars are much looser than yours. I still like how it looks though. Picture below.


Looking good, Caryn 
That yarn & bead combo reminds me of the Milk & Honey Shawl that I want to do.


> I'm on row 85, chart 2 of Uhura.


You'll soon be at the border! Even though the stitches increase faster, there is a repeat section so you don't have to pay the same close attention as for the other sections. 


> Still need to cast on Jan. Pattern for 2016 scarf now that I have beads. So much to do, so little time.


Right - time! I haven't CO 2016 yet either but I have decided to continue to concentrate on the "deadline" knits.
Good news though: I am at the BO on Forest Paths.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE until 1/18/2016
Cindersmoke Mittens by Kalurah Hudson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cindersmoke-mittens

Mercurio by Cath Ward
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mercurio


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ...i saw that pattern a while ago and thought it would be nice for my GGD so now I have written to ask what yarn it is done in .I can't see any element which may cause a problem and I like doing cables but am not eager to use anything thicker than Aran .
Good start on the mitts Caryn .
You will be finishing Uhura soon Julie .I am waiting for more yarn .
Gone very cold to-day but had to go out and done no knitting .Must try to do some later .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya ...i saw that pattern a while ago and thought it would be nice for my GGD so now I have written to ask what yarn it is done in .I can't see any element which may cause a problem and I like doing cables but am not eager to use anything thicker than Aran .
> Good start on the mitts Caryn .
> You will be finishing Uhura soon Julie .I am waiting for more yarn .
> Gone very cold to-day but had to go out and done no knitting .Must try to do some later .


My only question about that pattern was the large drama of it. I assume you are talking about that gray cabled poncho and hat. It is beautifully sophisticated--No?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni I wanted to say.... YAY!!!! great job!!! and for some reason it is still very scary to me.. LOL I knew you could do it though.. I look forward to seeing how it turned out...

Weren't we going to do a party on Steeking??? if so I have a pair of mittens that need shortened  I could steek the tops off and reattach them for fingerless mits with warm toppers  just an idea if anyone wants to go for it..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Great news about the steeking Toni. Sounds like it all stayed together at least and you got some experience for the next one.
> 
> Julie, I can't open that kaleidoscope link on my iPad. I haven't tried on my computer yet. I will try later, as it does sound like fun.
> 
> ...


I love these!!! and I love the color combo.. it looks a lot like my Canas Majoris (sp) I used bare fingering and amber beads..

I am going to get off this computer and get started on the next set of clues!! how nice would it be to be waiting on a clue rather than trying to catch up.. LOL!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Toni I wanted to say.... YAY!!!! great job!!! and for some reason it is still very scary to me.. LOL I knew you could do it though.. I look forward to seeing how it turned out...
> 
> Weren't we going to do a party on Steeking??? if so I have a pair of mittens that need shortened  I could steek the tops off and reattach them for fingerless mits with warm toppers  just an idea if anyone wants to go for it..


Yes, we discussed a steeking party but apparently never set up a date or party host. We talked about using an old sweater, maybe one from a yard sale or thrift shop.

When you talk about removing the top of mittens, this not technically steeking as I understand it. What you want to do is what I plan for when knitting for young children that grow so fast. You can run a lifeline across the area that is just below where you want to cut. I then cut the section off about 2 or 3 rows above that point. This gives you room for cutting and removing the waste stitches but then have a life line that prevents too much of the item being frogged. After doing this you can now pick up the stitches and knit forward again. This is easier to do with heavier wt yarn as the stitches are larger and easier to see and work. However, I have done this with socks and fingering wt yarn. Given my visual cockeyedness I always allow for having to work an extra row or two as my eyes just don't follow a straight line easily. Does this make sense to you?

Just thought another process may be to cut off the tip of the mitten and frog back assuming they were knit cuff up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, we discussed a steeking party but apparently never set up a date or party host...


There *is* a party arranged for steeking. Elizabeth is hosting it from February 14-28.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> .
> 
> Linda, my yarn is all wool too, but the stars are much looser than yours. I still like how it looks though. Picture below.


Looks good to me. Very pretty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I love these!!! and I love the color combo.. it looks a lot like my Canas Majoris (sp) I used bare fingering and amber beads....


There is a good reason that it looks like your Canis Majoris - not just the beads & yarn - but I believe that Elizabeth designed them to go with it.
I plan to knit mine to match the shawl - which I gave to my niece.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> My only question about that pattern was the large drama of it. I assume you are talking about that gray cabled poncho and hat. It is beautifully sophisticated--No?


Yes!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> There *is* a party arranged for steeking. Elizabeth is hosting it from February 14-28.


She is! I am anticipating that it will be an enlightening experience. These little sweaters couldn't wait though, 'cause, baby, it's cold outside! 

Tanya, thank you for the patterns and button band help. I finished the second one this morning and just need to sew on the buttons. Whew!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ros, you take care! I sure hope that isn't an infection setting in. :?

Linda and Caryn, your CAFS mitts are so pretty!

Someone just mentioned - so much to do, so little time!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> There *is* a party arranged for steeking. Elizabeth is hosting it from February 14-28.


Great--thanx.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> She is! I am anticipating that it will be an enlightening experience. These little sweaters couldn't wait though, 'cause, baby, it's cold outside!
> 
> Tanya, thank you for the patterns and button band help. I finished the second one this morning and just need to sew on the buttons. Whew!


Terrific. Sometimes you just need to put on your mental running shoes and go for it.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> .. it looks a lot like my Canis Majoris


That's because it _is_ the Canis Majoris pattern! LOL! I designed them to match the shawl!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> That's because it _is_ the Canis Majoris pattern! LOL! I designed them to match the shawl!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Toni I wanted to say.... YAY!!!! great job!!! and for some reason it is still very scary to me.. LOL I knew you could do it though.. I look forward to seeing how it turned out...
> 
> Weren't we going to do a party on Steeking??? if so I have a pair of mittens that need shortened  I could steek the tops off and reattach them for fingerless mits with warm toppers  just an idea if anyone wants to go for it..


Thank you, Ronie!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384494-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

